# Le Pliage Neo Tote (it has a strap!)



## lesAdrets

Hi ladies-

Was browsing Saks and came upon this. Anyone pre-order yet?


----------



## EGBDF

I'm curious about this one too.


----------



## Minne Bags

Ooooh! Thanks for posting this. Very interesting. So, it's essentially a planetes with a strap?


----------



## dpat13

I really wish they had offered this just one week earlier! Now I have to wait for any additional purchases. It looks just like what I need, maybe by waiting I can see if they offer it in other colors. I would love a plum one.


----------



## Amazona

Minne Bags said:


> Ooooh! Thanks for posting this. Very interesting. So, it's essentially a planetes with a strap?



Looks a lot like LP Cuir design with Planétes materials. Might be worth looking into, especially if they start making it in different colors at some point!


----------



## Rockst@r

I was JUST looking at this!  It's like a Cuir in Planetes material.  I like this bag.  It looks too much like my black Planetes to justify getting it in black and I really need to see the poppy in person.  If it came in yellow, I'd be all over it for summer.


----------



## Amazona

Rockst@r said:


> I was JUST looking at this!  It's like a Cuir in Planetes material.  I like this bag.  It looks too much like my black Planetes to justify getting it in black and I really need to see the poppy in person.  If it came in yellow, I'd be all over it for summer.



Bright blue, yellow or fuchsia would be killer!


----------



## Rockst@r

Amazona said:


> Bright blue, yellow or fuchsia would be killer!





Girl....YESSSSSSS!


----------



## cheidel

I saw this bag on the Saks website and I think I would consider buying if it came in large, and more colors.  Would love it in camel, red or indigo!!!!  It also reminds me of the Speedy.


----------



## bakeacookie

Oh my! Once this comes in more colors I'll definitely get one!


----------



## bunnycat

I saw that the other day! Maybe that was the mid range option plan behind the price increase on the LP Cuir line? I hope they make it more colors! Colors work so well on the nylon bags!


----------



## Minne Bags

Amazona said:


> Looks a lot like LP Cuir design with Planétes materials. Might be worth looking into, especially if they start making it in different colors at some point!




Absolutely!


----------



## alliegatorpie

I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## hitt

I am going to wait until they carry it in the stores so I can properly touch it. It is so promising and I would love to see them in more colors.


----------



## thongpri

I want this one too!


----------



## Cadence73

Looking at the Longchamp website, it looks like the Neo is a new line for Longchamp (perhaps to replace Planetes?).  There appears to be 7 or so bags - a messenger, 2 hobos, the cuir-like bag in 3 sizes(!) and a shopper the size of the large Le Pliage.  They come in 7 colors!  Bilberry, Navy, Black, Hydragea (hot pink), Emerald (med. green), Poppy (orange-red), and Orange (looks yellow-orange). 

http://us.longchamp.com/search/neo/category/women-bags#1


----------



## bakeacookie

I am loving the emerald one!!


----------



## EGBDF

Cadence73 said:


> Looking at the Longchamp website, it looks like the Neo is a new line for Longchamp (perhaps to replace Planetes?).  There appears to be 7 or so bags - a messenger, 2 hobos, the cuir-like bag in 3 sizes(!) and a shopper the size of the large Le Pliage.  They come in 7 colors!  Bilberry, Navy, Black, Hydragea (hot pink), Emerald (med. green), Poppy (orange-red), and Orange (looks yellow-orange).
> 
> http://us.longchamp.com/search/neo/category/women-bags#1



Wow, thanks.


----------



## dpat13

Cadence73 said:


> Looking at the Longchamp website, it looks like the Neo is a new line for Longchamp (perhaps to replace Planetes?).  There appears to be 7 or so bags - a messenger, 2 hobos, the cuir-like bag in 3 sizes(!) and a shopper the size of the large Le Pliage.  They come in 7 colors!  Bilberry, Navy, Black, Hydragea (hot pink), Emerald (med. green), Poppy (orange-red), and Orange (looks yellow-orange).
> 
> http://us.longchamp.com/search/neo/category/women-bags#1




I love the colors! This is my next bag! Bilberry for me or maybe Emerald.


----------



## arisu1love

Anyone has an idea on the material of the le pliage neo? I would like to preorder the navy, emerald and the hot pink one. Not interested if it is the le pliage material, would prefer the planetes material instead...


----------



## Angelblake

The emerald is tdf!!!


----------



## cheidel

Love the new line, they look like Planetes, but the descriptions all say Le Pliage.  Although it looks like a thicker material online.


----------



## cheidel

dpat13 said:


> I really wish they had offered this just one week earlier! Now I have to wait for any additional purchases. It looks just like what I need, maybe by waiting I can see if they offer it in other colors. I would love a plum one.


Looks like plum but online color says Bilberry in the NEW line:  http://us.longchamp.com/handbags/le-pliage-neo/handbag-1630578?sku=19583


----------



## cheidel

Angelblake said:


> The emerald is tdf!!!


Yes the emerald is gorgeous!!!  This style bag comes in small, medium and large!!!  Lovely!  


http://us.longchamp.com/handbags/le-pliage-neo/handbag-1515578?sku=19598


----------



## hitt

Thank you for updating us! I just gasped at all the color options on Longchamp's website. I think I am in love.


----------



## arisu1love

cheidel said:


> Yes the emerald is gorgeous!!!  This style bag comes in small, medium and large!!!  Lovely!
> 
> 
> http://us.longchamp.com/handbags/le-pliage-neo/handbag-1515578?sku=19598



I am wondering is it the same sizes as the planetes? I am so excited for this!


----------



## Cadence73

I know I will be saving my pennies!  It's too hard to pick just one color!

My impression, at least from what I've seen online, is that the Neo line looks like the thicker Planetes material - I haven't seen any references (so far) to folding.  From a marketing/advertising standpoint it may be easier to refer to the line as Le Pliage since I think most people hear that and know that it means nylon.  I can't wait to see these in person.


----------



## lesAdrets

Cadence73 said:


> Looking at the Longchamp website, it looks like the Neo is a new line for Longchamp (perhaps to replace Planetes?).  There appears to be 7 or so bags - a messenger, 2 hobos, the cuir-like bag in 3 sizes(!) and a shopper the size of the large Le Pliage.  They come in 7 colors!  Bilberry, Navy, Black, Hydragea (hot pink), Emerald (med. green), Poppy (orange-red), and Orange (looks yellow-orange).
> 
> http://us.longchamp.com/search/neo/category/women-bags#1



Oo thanks for the update with the colors and styles - yummy colors indeed!

Anyone else disappointed that the straps aren't leather? I can appreciate that they want this line to be sporty and casual, but if they're discontinuing Planetes, you'd think they would offer a dressier option too. I have the Year of the Horse bag, and I love the leather strap on it


----------



## EGBDF

lesAdrets said:


> Oo thanks for the update with the colors and styles - yummy colors indeed!
> 
> Anyone else disappointed that the straps aren't leather? I can appreciate that they want this line to be sporty and casual, but if they're discontinuing Planetes, you'd think they would offer a dressier option too. I have the Year of the Horse bag, and I love the leather strap on it



Yes! I was trying to think about what was bothering me (slightly) about this bag, as I think having a strap would make it perfect. I would like it so much more if the strap were leather.
I love the colors!


----------



## hitt

EGBDF said:


> Yes! I was trying to think about what was bothering me (slightly) about this bag, as I think having a strap would make it perfect. I would like it so much more if the strap were leather.
> I love the colors!


My thoughts exactly. I was slightly disappointed with the straps. I don't know if it is just me but the zipper itself kind of bothers me. It seems to stand out a lot and isn't as subtle as the Le Pliage and Planetes.


----------



## arisu1love

Someone at the other thread has emailed the customer service regarding the le pliage neo's material, seems like the le pliage neo will have a satin nylon material that is thinner than the le planetes. 

I feel disappointed as I was hoping that this bag will be using a thicker material to look more dressy.


----------



## cheidel

arisu1love said:


> Anyone has an idea on the material of the le pliage neo? I would like to preorder the navy, emerald and the hot pink one. Not interested if it is the le pliage material, would prefer the planetes material instead...


I posted the email I received from Longchamp re: the Neo material.  Email is posted on the thread: *Longchamp Planetes being discontinued*.  I wrote to ask them if the Neo is the same material as the Planetes.  I am disappointed that it is not, according to the email.


----------



## arisu1love

cheidel said:


> I posted the email I received from Longchamp re: the Neo material.  Email is posted on the thread: *Longchamp Planetes being discontinued*.  I wrote to ask them if the Neo is the same material as the Planetes.  I am disappointed that it is not, according to the email.



Me too! I really had hoped it would be the same material. Looks like I will have to purchase the le planetes before they go out of stock!!


----------



## Never Enuf

I recently bought the neo tote in pink and found that the material feels a lot better than the planetes. At least to me. So before anyone decides to but the planetes, you may want to check out the neo. You may end up liking the material better.


----------



## lesAdrets

Never Enuf said:


> I recently bought the neo tote in pink and found that the material feels a lot better than the planetes. At least to me. So before anyone decides to but the planetes, you may want to check out the neo. You may end up liking the material better.



Oh, interesting! As far as the _weight_ of the Neo material, would you say it's on the thin side like the original Le Pliage? Or is it on the heavier side like Planetes? (I take it the material is slightly different than the original Le Pliage?)



Hi *Cheidel*! Thanks for the info - will copy your post here for reference&#8230;


cheidel said:


> *I sent an email to Longchamp inquiring about the type of material of the Neo line.  Email below from Longchamp re: the new Neo Le Pliage line.  Hope this helps those who had questions regarding the material type.  *
> 
> 
> Dear Mrs. XXXXX
> 
> 
> The Le Pliage Neo collection is made of satin finish nylon  material which is different than the Le Planetes's microfier fabric.  The  microfiber is slightly thicker and is not foldable.
> 
> Our design team has replaced the Le Planetes collection with  the Le Pliage Neo. Some of the great features of the Neo collection are the  detachable strap which can be carried in three ways: in the hand, across the  body or over the shoulder.  All of the leather trimmings matches with the color  of the bags, or tone-on-tone and is fashionable in seven new colors.
> 
> We hope that this information is helpful to you.  Please  contact us with additional questions.
> 
> Thank you, again.
> 
> 
> 
> Respectfully,
> Eva
> E-Shopping Customer Service
> Longchamp USA


----------



## mollyminxy

I got the small in Navy. The material is lovely, not as thick as the Planetes but definitely smoother and softer than Le Pliage. The bag is more foldable but there isn't a button to keep it folded.


----------



## lesAdrets

mollyminxy said:


> I got the small in Navy. The material is lovely, not as thick as the Planetes but definitely smoother and softer than Le Pliage. The bag is more foldable but there isn't a button to keep it folded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2607774



Nice! Great to hear - I'm sure everyone will appreciate your post 

The material does look rather lovely in pics, I love how she drapes.

ETA: I still wish they could've made the strap leather


----------



## Never Enuf

The material is DEFINITELY thicker than that of the le pliage but not as stiff as that of the planetes.


----------



## lesAdrets

Never Enuf said:


> The material is DEFINITELY thicker than that of the le pliage but not as stiff as that of the planetes.



Yeah, sounds like a nice improvement on both planetes and le pliage materials. Thanks!


----------



## hitt

mollyminxy said:


> I got the small in Navy. The material is lovely, not as thick as the Planetes but definitely smoother and softer than Le Pliage. The bag is more foldable but there isn't a button to keep it folded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2607774



Oh, my. I may have drooled on my keyboard a bit. I tried to order the Neo in small but they were all out of stock! I hope they restock soon.


----------



## arisu1love

the neo zipper looks different! this bag is definitely more slouchy than the planetes?


----------



## cheidel

mollyminxy said:


> I got the small in Navy. The material is lovely, not as thick as the Planetes but definitely smoother and softer than Le Pliage. The bag is more foldable but there isn't a button to keep it folded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2607774


Very pretty!  I could tell from the pics on LC site that the material looked thicker than the Le Pliage material, but after I received the email from LC I was not sure.  Thanks so much for the info.


----------



## cheidel

lesAdrets said:


> Nice! Great to hear - I'm sure everyone will appreciate your post
> 
> The material does look rather lovely in pics, I love how she drapes.
> 
> ETA: I still wish they could've made the strap leather


+1   I agree about the strap, wish it was leather!


----------



## pringirl

mollyminxy said:


> I got the small in Navy. The material is lovely, not as thick as the Planetes but definitely smoother and softer than Le Pliage. The bag is more foldable but there isn't a button to keep it folded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2607774



Love this! Thanks for sharing


----------



## mollyminxy

arisu1love said:


> the neo zipper looks different! this bag is definitely more slouchy than the planetes?


 
Yes, the zip is plastic like the kipling bags. The bag is slouchier but holds a bit of shape


----------



## bakeacookie

mollyminxy said:


> Yes, the zip is plastic like the kipling bags. The bag is slouchier but holds a bit of shape




Ooh. Not liking the plastic zipper idea. Wonder how it'll holdup.


----------



## mollyminxy

I really like the zip, I realise stating that it's plastic makes it sound cheap and flimsy but it's a strong square toothed zip that matches the colour of the bag giving it a contemporary feel. The zipper pull is still metal so I think it will hold up


----------



## hitt

mollyminxy said:


> I really like the zip, I realise stating that it's plastic makes it sound cheap and flimsy but it's a strong square toothed zip that matches the colour of the bag giving it a contemporary feel. The zipper pull is still metal so I think it will hold up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2608925


Oh, thank you for the close up shot of the zipper. I am still slightly disappointed but it does look like it last!


----------



## bakeacookie

Oh good it's not that bad then. Where are they made in now?


----------



## peace43

Is the small Neo equivalent in size to the small Le Pliage?   Or is it slightly larger?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mollyminxy said:


> I really like the zip, I realise stating that it's plastic makes it sound cheap and flimsy but it's a strong square toothed zip that matches the colour of the bag giving it a contemporary feel. The zipper pull is still metal so I think it will hold up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2608925



The bag looks lovely, rich color too! I have a Kipling bag and the zip is  wonderfully sturdy and easy to use. If this zip is similar with Kipling's, my guess is it'll hold up well.

Wonder if its the same zip on the Neo shopper totes? Had anyone had a chance to see them in person?


----------



## red73

*I wish that they had made the strap extendable,, it doesn't look long enough for crossbody*


----------



## mollyminxy

bakeacookie said:


> Oh good it's not that bad then. Where are they made in now?




Mine's made in China


----------



## mollyminxy

peace43 said:


> Is the small Neo equivalent in size to the small Le Pliage?   Or is it slightly larger?




Yes it seems bigger and definitely a bit wider


----------



## mollyminxy

red73 said:


> *I wish that they had made the strap extendable,, it doesn't look long enough for crossbody*




I agree, however I'm 5ft 10 (178cm) and I can wear it cross body. It sits on my hip, but I guess without the adjustment this could either be too long or not low enough for some tastes


----------



## mollyminxy

frenziedhandbag said:


> The bag looks lovely, rich color too! I have a Kipling bag and the zip is  wonderfully sturdy and easy to use. If this zip is similar with Kipling's, my guess is it'll hold up well.
> 
> Wonder if its the same zip on the Neo shopper totes? Had anyone had a chance to see them in person?




The colour is amazing! The zip is great, it looks better than the ones on my Kipling bags and they have held up really well so I'm confident it will be fine


----------



## Never Enuf

Here's my neo shopping tote in pink. I've been using it for the past week and absolutely live it. 
For those concerned about the straps not being leather, to me it seems like they are saffiano leather. They have the smooth suede like underside. But I may be wrong.When I get a chance, I'll post some close up pics too.
Also, I think the slip pocket in this is slightly more roomy than on my le pliage.


----------



## lesAdrets

Never Enuf said:


> For those concerned about the straps not being leather, to me it seems like they are saffiano leather. They have the smooth suede like underside. But I may be wrong.When I get a chance, I'll post some close up pics too.



Another interesting revelation!

You and *mollyminxy* have both been so articulate and helpful in your descriptions. Looking forward to more pics - modeling or action shots welcome too


----------



## Never Enuf

I'm on my phone so don't know how to quote. But I'm really happy to help. As promised, some more pictures. What do you guys think? Do the straps seem like leather?


----------



## EGBDF

Can you post a picture of the shoulder strap? That's what I was wondering about, whether it's leather or not. 
What a pretty color!!!


----------



## cheidel

EGBDF said:


> Can you post a picture of the shoulder strap? That's what I was wondering about, whether it's leather or not.
> What a pretty color!!!


The description of the Neo states it is leather trim.


----------



## cheidel

Never Enuf said:


> I'm on my phone so don't know how to quote. But I'm really happy to help. As promised, some more pictures. What do you guys think? Do the straps seem like leather?


Congrats, it's beautiful, love the color and the size!!!


----------



## EGBDF

cheidel said:


> The description of the Neo states it is leather trim.



Oops, I was confusednow I realize these pictures were of the shopper, long handles and no strap.


----------



## lesAdrets

EGBDF said:


> Oops, I was confusednow I realize these pictures were of the shopper, long handles and no strap.



Good catch - that tripped me up too, I thought they all came with the long detachable strap hehe.


----------



## lesAdrets

Never Enuf said:


> I'm on my phone so don't know how to quote. But I'm really happy to help. As promised, some more pictures. What do you guys think? Do the straps seem like leather?



So pretty 

I'm sold - just have some major spring cleaning to do before I bring anything new into the closet


----------



## cheidel

Never Enuf said:


> Here's my neo shopping tote in pink. I've been using it for the past week and absolutely live it.
> For those concerned about the straps not being leather, to me it seems like they are saffiano leather. They have the smooth suede like underside. But I may be wrong.When I get a chance, I'll post some close up pics too.
> Also, I think the slip pocket in this is slightly more roomy than on my le pliage.


Do you think the material is slightly thicker than the Le Pliage?  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Pepi

Never Enuf said:


> I'm on my phone so don't know how to quote. But I'm really happy to help. As promised, some more pictures. What do you guys think? Do the straps seem like leather?


The bag is gorgeous! I feel like getting one!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Never Enuf said:


> I'm on my phone so don't know how to quote. But I'm really happy to help. As promised, some more pictures. What do you guys think? Do the straps seem like leather?



What a sunny cheery color! Awesome purchase! The shoulder straps (as in your pic) are definitely leather.


----------



## Never Enuf

Thanks everyone. I'm really loving the bag. I have my eye on the emerald, plum and the orange too &#128563;
They were all such gorgeous colors. It was really hard to decide.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Never Enuf said:


> Thanks everyone. I'm really loving the bag. I have my eye on the emerald, plum and the orange too &#128563;
> They were all such gorgeous colors. It was really hard to decide.



Totally know what you mean.  I've been looking at them since launch and I still can't decide.


----------



## Amazona

Never Enuf said:


> I'm on my phone so don't know how to quote. But I'm really happy to help. As promised, some more pictures. What do you guys think? Do the straps seem like leather?



Definitely looks like saffiano leather. That's good, since saffiano is usually very durable. Looove the color of your bag!


----------



## Kuc1ng

Went to Longchamp store in QVB Sydney and was advised that they don't know when NEO will be available. Bummer! 

Beautiful bag - enjoy


----------



## Stokey

I was in Longchamp in London today to replace my Le Pliage large shopper which is being mended (corners). 

I compared the original Le Pliage, the Planetes and the Neo. In the large shopper, they are all the same size. Cost-wise the original Le Pliage was £68 while the Planetes and the Neo are both £86. 

The SA said the material is the same on the Planetes and the Neo. The only differences are that the tag going across the top is textured - sort of crisscross - on the Neo and the zip is chunkier. The handles are leather but are the same colour as the bags. 

I ended up buying the Planetes in orange, actually i think it was the zip that swung it. I was tempted by the neo in purple but think that could wait til the winter. 

Feel free to ask me any more questions and I'll answer them if I can!


----------



## Shinymint

The strap is non leather, but handles and the small flap are leather trim

Bought it at Korea airport USD240 for the large size, medium size cost USD225.

And it looks good sling on husband crossbody and act as a baby bag!


----------



## cheidel

Stokey said:


> I was in Longchamp in London today to replace my Le Pliage large shopper which is being mended (corners).
> 
> I compared the original Le Pliage, the Planetes and the Neo. In the large shopper, they are all the same size. Cost-wise the original Le Pliage was £68 while the Planetes and the Neo are both £86.
> 
> The SA said the material is the same on the Planetes and the Neo. The only differences are that the tag going across the top is textured - sort of crisscross - on the Neo and the zip is chunkier. The handles are leather but are the same colour as the bags.
> 
> I ended up buying the Planetes in orange, actually i think it was the zip that swung it. I was tempted by the neo in purple but think that could wait til the winter.
> 
> Feel free to ask me any more questions and I'll answer them if I can!


Thank you so much for the information and comparisons.  I am now confused about the material since the email I received from Longchamp said the material of the Neo and the Planetes is not the same.  Congrats on your orange Planetes, that is my favorite LC line!  What size did you get, and can you post a pic?


----------



## cheidel

Shinymint said:


> View attachment 2616093
> 
> The strap is non leather, but handles and the small flap are leather trim
> 
> Bought it at Korea airport USD240 for the large size, medium size cost USD225.
> 
> And it looks good sling on husband crossbody and act as a baby bag!


Wow, lovely color and so pretty.  Do you find the zip smooth to open and close?


----------



## Shinymint

cheidel said:


> Wow, lovely color and so pretty.  Do you find the zip smooth to open and close?




I actually did find the zip closure quite smooth, in fact I find it slightly better than the le pliage series. The zip is slightly different to planetes series thou, it's 'bigger and thicker' zip.


----------



## Shinymint

cheidel said:


> Thank you so much for the information and comparisons.  I am now confused about the material since the email I received from Longchamp said the material of the Neo and the Planetes is not the same.  Congrats on your orange Planetes, that is my favorite LC line!  What size did you get, and can you post a pic?




I read here on this subforum and quote what a SA had reply @chiedel:
The Le Pliage Neo collection is made of satin finish nylon  material which is different than the Le Planetes's microfier fabric.  The  microfiber is slightly thicker and is not foldable.

To me I still fold my both planetes and neo tote just that it doesn't have a button at the bottom for me to button up like le pliage series.


----------



## hitt

Shinymint said:


> View attachment 2616093
> 
> The strap is non leather, but handles and the small flap are leather trim
> 
> Bought it at Korea airport USD240 for the large size, medium size cost USD225.
> 
> And it looks good sling on husband crossbody and act as a baby bag!


The prices are great! The small is priced at $225 at Longchamp. Time to call my family members that will have a layover in Korea.


----------



## Shinymint

hitt said:


> The prices are great! The small is priced at $225 at Longchamp. Time to call my family members that will have a layover in Korea.




Really? Cos when I was at the airport I saw three sizes, and I ask about medium and large size ( the one I shown is the large neo tote). Even the small one at longchamp is priced at USD225??


----------



## hitt

Shinymint said:


> Really? Cos when I was at the airport I saw three sizes, and I ask about medium and large size ( the one I shown is the large neo tote). Even the small one at longchamp is priced at USD225??


I believe so! I've looked on Longchamp's website. The prices seem to be USD225, USD245, and USD260. The large would be the highest price. 

So if those are the prices you saw AND it was Duty-Free! You did great!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Shinymint said:


> Really? Cos when I was at the airport I saw three sizes, and I ask about medium and large size ( the one I shown is the large neo tote). Even the small one at longchamp is priced at USD225??



Yes,  the small is priced at US225. You've scored a great deal! Congrats! Thanks for sharing. At least we know what to look for if we happen to transit or visit Korea. Your bag looks lovely and very chic for a baby bag. I'm sure DH won't mind one bit carrying it.


----------



## Shinymint

frenziedhandbag said:


> Yes,  the small is priced at US225. You've scored a great deal! Congrats! Thanks for sharing. At least we know what to look for if we happen to transit or visit Korea. Your bag looks lovely and very chic for a baby bag. I'm sure DH won't mind one bit carrying it.




@hitt and @frenziedhandbag thanks for the likes! And I can't wait to use it once I got my hand at the airport and stuff all my handcarry shopping items inside. it is really handy as a baby bag, all moms should consider this line. I always frequent Korea and honestly the duty free prices are amazing, even for Chanel and Prada! Worth transit over!


----------



## Freezegoalie

Thanks for sharing.  It probably cheaper to buy in Korea than in Canada.  I will check the Longchamp store when I transit in HK.



Shinymint said:


> View attachment 2616093
> 
> The strap is non leather, but handles and the small flap are leather trim
> 
> Bought it at Korea airport USD240 for the large size, medium size cost USD225.
> 
> And it looks good sling on husband crossbody and act as a baby bag!


----------



## blackowl

mollyminxy said:


> I got the small in Navy. The material is lovely, not as thick as the Planetes but definitely smoother and softer than Le Pliage. The bag is more foldable but there isn't a button to keep it folded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2607774



hi, i love your small navy neo, can you put a lot of stuff in there, im confuse whether to buy the small or medium one. thanks


----------



## cheidel

The new Neo line is now up at Bloomingdales.com and they also have the Statue of Liberty bag available again!!!!!


----------



## hitt

Nordstrom just added more from the Neo line! There are size small bags.


----------



## EGBDF

Any idea why these aren't in available to buy from the Longchamp website? (The US one anyways) They show up as 'not in stock'


----------



## mollyminxy

blackowl said:


> hi, i love your small navy neo, can you put a lot of stuff in there, im confuse whether to buy the small or medium one. thanks




Thank you! It can carry quite a bit, it's hard to show in pictures but with all this in there the bag is about half full. I hope this helps?


----------



## bakeacookie

Saw these in person in Bloomies. 

Very pretty and the color is so vibrant. The plastic zipper is smooth. Not too happy about the cloth strap, a wide leather version would  been nicer.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mollyminxy said:


> Thank you! It can carry quite a bit, it's hard to show in pictures but with all this in there the bag is about half full. I hope this helps?



I love how roomy it looks and how much it can hold.


----------



## londonrain_aqua

is it foldable?


----------



## mollyminxy

You can fold it flat yes, however there isn't a button/popper to keep it folded like the original pliage


----------



## goldfish19

OMG I just found out now! So excited! Although they are a bit pricey... not sure if I should wait for le pliage cuir sales or get this at retail price? LOOOOVE the emerald! I've been needing a green bag for so long now.


----------



## pringirl

Would anyone be kind enough to share modeling pics? TIA! &#128568;


----------



## goldfish19

I see that the sizes are the same as the le pliage cuir! I hope to see an actual photo of the emerald and pink here. Those are my top 2 colors!


----------



## cheidel

I did a Google search and it seems that this bag comes in 7 colors, hot pink, bilberry, black, poppy, emerald, orange and navy!  All look very pretty online.


----------



## cheidel

Nordstrom now has the Le Pliage Neo Shopper tote online, very pretty!!!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longcha...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-browseresults-_-1_2_A


----------



## peacelovesequin

This bag is beautiful!  When will it be available? Is Saks the only retailer carrying it right now?


----------



## peacelovesequin

cheidel said:


> Nordstrom now has the Le Pliage Neo Shopper tote online, very pretty!!!
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longcha...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-browseresults-_-1_2_A




Thanks for sharing!


----------



## juliasmomsy

My colleague is in Germany right now and I asked him to buy me Longchamp Neo Medium... Which color to get? Navy, Poppy or Emerald?


----------



## cheidel

juliasmomsy said:


> My colleague is in Germany right now and I asked him to buy me Longchamp Neo Medium... Which color to get? Navy, Poppy or Emerald?


Poppy or navy, both could really compliment any wardrobe color.


----------



## SofiaC

mollyminxy said:


> I got the small in Navy. The material is lovely, not as thick as the Planetes but definitely smoother and softer than Le Pliage. The bag is more foldable but there isn't a button to keep it folded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2607774


Such a lovely colour!  
Congrats! I can see its definitely a thicker material than Le Pliage. 
My concern would be the corners, hope they don't wear off fast like LP. 
Kipling style plastic zipper is way better. I find the metal zipper not easy to work with.


----------



## SofiaC

mollyminxy said:


> Thank you! It can carry quite a bit, it's hard to show in pictures but with all this in there the bag is about half full. I hope this helps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2621188
> View attachment 2621189


Oh my! So pretty and super love the tone on tone .. now u got me wanting a Neo! Been meaning to add a small Cuir leather to my collection but this will definitely sway me.


----------



## blackowl

mollyminxy said:


> Thank you! It can carry quite a bit, it's hard to show in pictures but with all this in there the bag is about half full. I hope this helps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2621188
> View attachment 2621189



thanks for the picture, i decide small poppy...yeayyy


----------



## juliasmomsy

cheidel said:


> Poppy or navy, both could really compliment any wardrobe color.


Thanks, cheidel


----------



## cheidel

juliasmomsy said:


> Thanks, cheidel


You're welcome, let us see when she arrives.


----------



## blackowl

juliasmomsy said:


> My colleague is in Germany right now and I asked him to buy me Longchamp Neo Medium... Which color to get? Navy, Poppy or Emerald?



me vote poppy, such a bright red colour...easy to mix match with any outfit.


----------



## Belen.E

Just saw a small emerald in Bloomies today....not the bag for me, but I can't wait to see mod pics!


----------



## imamom

me vote emerald and navy. . it will be easy to keep clean


----------



## evesylvia

Just got mine in Black.  Found the strap abit too long.


----------



## goldfish19

evesylvia said:


> Just got mine in Black.  Found the strap abit too long.



May I know your height? I am short (5 feet) and I have the le pliage cuir, and I think the straps are okay... just a bit too long but I don't mind. I can carry as a sling or over the shoulder on one side. Would you mind posting a modeling pic? Thank you!


----------



## goldfish19

imamom said:


> me vote emerald and navy. . it will be easy to keep clean



I vote emerald because it's not the usual color.


----------



## evesylvia

Hi, I'm 1.61cm in height and find the strap too long.


----------



## evesylvia

goldfish19 said:


> May I know your height? I am short (5 feet) and I have the le pliage cuir, and I think the straps are okay... just a bit too long but I don't mind. I can carry as a sling or over the shoulder on one side. Would you mind posting a modeling pic? Thank you!



hi, im 1.61cm in height


----------



## LuvTare

evesylvia said:


> Hi, I'm 1.61cm in height and find the strap too long.


Thanks for the MOD pic, I think it's perfect for crossbody but a bit too long for sling..
Btw, you got it from your local boutique? Price?  TIA


----------



## evesylvia

LuvTare said:


> Thanks for the MOD pic, I think it's perfect for crossbody but a bit too long for sling..
> Btw, you got it from your local boutique? Price?  TIA



I have to tie knot to sling or crossbody. Sorry! Local here still dont  have this design yet. My friend get it from France.


----------



## cheidel

evesylvia said:


> I have to tie knot to sling or crossbody. Sorry! Local here still dont  have this design yet. My friend get it from France.


I sure wish the strap was adjustable...


----------



## luckybabe

evesylvia said:


> Hi, I'm 1.61cm in height and find the strap too long.



Thanks for the mod pic. Btw, is that a medium size?


----------



## evesylvia

Hi, it's small size. Yes, wish the strap is adjustable.


----------



## LuvTare

evesylvia said:


> I have to tie knot to sling or crossbody. Sorry! Local here still dont  have this design yet. My friend get it from France.




Thanks for your help, I think really need to see it in real life before get it.


----------



## madelma17

mollyminxy said:


> Thank you! It can carry quite a bit, it's hard to show in pictures but with all this in there the bag is about half full. I hope this helps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2621188
> View attachment 2621189


 
It is very nice


----------



## juliasmomsy

It had finally arrived


----------



## frenziedhandbag

juliasmomsy said:


> It had finally arrived



I'm loving it!


----------



## goldfish19

juliasmomsy said:


> It had finally arrived



pretty!!!


----------



## Esquared72

juliasmomsy said:


> It had finally arrived



Pretty color!! Congrats!


----------



## cheidel

juliasmomsy said:


> It had finally arrived


It's gorgeous, and such a lovely color!!!!  What size is it?


----------



## blackowl

juliasmomsy said:


> It had finally arrived



Wow nice colour, poppy isn't it? Did you get carecard n made in from where the neo. Tq


----------



## fiedel

Hi ladies

Many thanks for your review here, I got mine in Bilberry (or Myrtille in French) size small !
I find this bag absolutely lovely for everyday use. Also, the strap is perfect for my height (The strap for the small size is about 90cm) 


For those wondering, this small size costs 120 euros in France (the medium and the large one are 130 and 140 euros, respectively.)

Here are some photos review


----------



## imamom

fiedel said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Many thanks for your review here, I got mine in Bilberry (or Myrtille in French) size small !
> I find this bag absolutely lovely for everyday use. Also, the strap is perfect for my height (The strap for the small size is about 90cm)
> 
> 
> For those wondering, this small size costs 120 euros in France (the medium and the large one are 130 and 140 euros, respectively.)
> 
> Here are some photos review




beautiful color, i wonder the thickness is it same lika planetes? would u mind to take pic using it strap in your shoulder?thankssss


----------



## fiedel

imamom said:


> beautiful color, i wonder the thickness is it same lika planetes? would u mind to take pic using it strap in your shoulder?thankssss



Personally, I don't own any Planetes but I'm told that le Pliage Neo is softer therefore it's not a structured bag but I kinda love this slouchy style so I don't mind it at all. 

This is how it look on me. I'm 5'2 for reference.


----------



## imamom

fiedel said:


> Personally, I don't own any Planetes but I'm told that le Pliage Neo is softer therefore it's not a structured bag but I kinda love this slouchy style so I don't mind it at all.
> 
> This is how it look on me. I'm 5'2 for reference.



wow thanks for the pic,.  like your style 
congrats for that beauty billberry baby  hope i can buy it soon hehe


----------



## Minne Bags

juliasmomsy said:


> It had finally arrived




Very pretty! Enjoy!


----------



## Minne Bags

fiedel said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks for your review here, I got mine in Bilberry (or Myrtille in French) size small !
> 
> I find this bag absolutely lovely for everyday use. Also, the strap is perfect for my height (The strap for the small size is about 90cm)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those wondering, this small size costs 120 euros in France (the medium and the large one are 130 and 140 euros, respectively.)
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some photos review




Wow, the bag looks amazing in bilberry! Enjoy!


----------



## Kuc1ng

Look great! Can't wait til it's available in Sydney.


----------



## imamom

here's the differences between the small and medium neo, orange color looks so yummy also 
this picture is not mine, taken from onlineshop seller's album @Fb. 





large emerald


----------



## cheidel

fiedel said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Many thanks for your review here, I got mine in Bilberry (or Myrtille in French) size small !
> I find this bag absolutely lovely for everyday use. Also, the strap is perfect for my height (The strap for the small size is about 90cm)
> 
> 
> For those wondering, this small size costs 120 euros in France (the medium and the large one are 130 and 140 euros, respectively.)
> 
> Here are some photos review


 
Gorgeous color!!!!!  Enjoy!


----------



## Shoegal84

The Le Pliage Neo is finally the answer for all my bag prayers! Does anyway know is this bag available in Frankfurt Airport? I e-mailed the Helsinki Longchamp store, they won't be having this bag in medium black in weeks... Can't wait to get my hands on one!


----------



## Shinymint

@fiedel, the color of bilberry is gorgeous isn't it!!


----------



## Kitty S.

juliasmomsy said:


> It had finally arrived




The color is so in and perfect!




fiedel said:


> Personally, I don't own any Planetes but I'm told that le Pliage Neo is softer therefore it's not a structured bag but I kinda love this slouchy style so I don't mind it at all.
> 
> 
> 
> This is how it look on me. I'm 5'2 for reference.




Thanks for the modeling pic! Very helpful.


----------



## juliasmomsy

Using my Medium Poppy Neo to our family outing  I placed a bag organizer that's why the bottom kinda looked structured/flat


----------



## EGBDF

juliasmomsy said:


> Using my Medium Poppy Neo to our family outing  I placed a bag organizer that's why the bottom kinda looked structured/flat



Gorgeous color and it looks great on you!


----------



## cheidel

juliasmomsy said:


> Using my Medium Poppy Neo to our family outing  I placed a bag organizer that's why the bottom kinda looked structured/flat


 
Looks great on you, and such a vibrant pretty color!!!


----------



## fiedel

Thank you ladies 



juliasmomsy said:


> Using my Medium Poppy Neo to our family outing  I placed a bag organizer that's why the bottom kinda looked structured/flat



Awesome color. Perfect for this summer


----------



## mandabear

I went to Bloomie's this past weekend and loved the neo tote! Emerald is definitely on my wishlist - so gorgeous and vibrant.


----------



## SofiaC

juliasmomsy said:


> Using my Medium Poppy Neo to our family outing  I placed a bag organizer that's why the bottom kinda looked structured/flat



You rock dat color!


----------



## SofiaC

cheidel said:


> I sure wish the strap was adjustable...



Yup. Can't agree more. Hope LC will pick this tip up on their nxt release.  
I hv same problem w my cuir. I just tie a knot.


----------



## SofiaC

fiedel said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Many thanks for your review here, I got mine in Bilberry (or Myrtille in French) size small !
> I find this bag absolutely lovely for everyday use. Also, the strap is perfect for my height (The strap for the small size is about 90cm)
> 
> 
> For those wondering, this small size costs 120 euros in France (the medium and the large one are 130 and 140 euros, respectively.)
> 
> Here are some photos review



Yummylicious color! I love it!


----------



## donnaoh

Never Enuf said:


> I'm on my phone so don't know how to quote. But I'm really happy to help. As promised, some more pictures. What do you guys think? Do the straps seem like leather?


What a gorgeous colour! Love this bag!


----------



## Daynarama

I can't seem to find an answer, but is the hardware gold or silver on the Neo?


----------



## SofiaC

Anyone knows if the small Neo can fit an ipad? Thank you. 

Torn between the size n colors. Bilberry, Black or Navy


----------



## SofiaC

Daynarama said:


> I can't seem to find an answer, but is the hardware gold or silver on the Neo?



It is silver.


----------



## LuvLVfromSG

Just want to share my new purchased Neo LePliage in Pink. Bought just a week ago at takashimaya Sg..its the newest collections just launch..its a very pretty dark pink with slight purple undertones...so its looks abit pinky purple?? hope it helps those who are considering this bag.


----------



## cheidel

LuvLVfromSG said:


> Just want to share my new purchased Neo LePliage in Pink. Bought just a week ago at takashimaya Sg..its the newest collections just launch..its a very pretty dark pink with slight purple undertones...so its looks abit pinky purple?? hope it helps those who are considering this bag.


Can you post a pic?  Thanks.


----------



## LuvLVfromSG

cheidel said:


> Can you post a pic?  Thanks.



Hi, i have problem posting pics from my hp sorry..i have already log in thus im able to post comments right? But when i attached pics it states ' pls login in order to post image??' Haha &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## fiedel

SofiaC said:


> Anyone knows if the small Neo can fit an ipad? Thank you.
> 
> Torn between the size n colors. Bilberry, Black or Navy




The small can fit an iPad and you also have plenty of room left over.


----------



## seton

the more I look at it, the more I like it better than either Pliage or Plantes, except for the zipper. Love the saffiano trim.


----------



## SofiaC

fiedel said:


> The small can fit an iPad and you also have plenty of room left over.


Oh, thats good to know. Much appreciated yr reply, Fiedel.  
Now onto which color should I get.


----------



## Yeo Shandy

Hi Everyone

I got the Navy in the small size.  Love the smooth texture.&#128522;


----------



## seton

Yeo Shandy said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I got the Navy in the small size.  Love the smooth texture.&#128522;



awesome and congrats!


----------



## EGBDF

Yeo Shandy said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I got the Navy in the small size.  Love the smooth texture.&#128522;



Great color!


----------



## SofiaC

Yeo Shandy said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I got the Navy in the small size.  Love the smooth texture.&#128522;


Very pretty! Congrats!


----------



## SofiaC

Yeo Shandy said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I got the Navy in the small size.  Love the smooth texture.&#128522;


I can see Goyard peeping behind Neo


----------



## mel823

fiedel said:


> Personally, I don't own any Planetes but I'm told that le Pliage Neo is softer therefore it's not a structured bag but I kinda love this slouchy style so I don't mind it at all.
> 
> This is how it look on me. I'm 5'2 for reference.



I'm 5'2" as well, and the billberry color is the one I want as well. Definitely going to have to knot that strap because I want to wear it crossbody...maybe I should get the large tote instead...decisions, decisions...


----------



## cheidel

Yeo Shandy said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I got the Navy in the small size.  Love the smooth texture.&#55357;&#56842;


 
Lovely, and I like the dragonfly charm!


----------



## katduck

Does anyone know how long the strap is? I have a back injury and need wear cross body so just wondering.


----------



## EGBDF

katduck said:


> Does anyone know how long the strap is? I have a back injury and need wear cross body so just wondering.



I measured my small40.5 inches for the entire strap, including hardware.


----------



## panduhbear

i just got a le pliage neo for my birthday and find the strap too long does anyone have any ideas on how to shorten the strap without having to cut it?? Right now I have just tied a knot in the back to have it shorter.


----------



## katduck

EGBDF said:


> I measured my small40.5 inches for the entire strap, including hardware.


Thanks so much for checking.


----------



## GossiipGF

my neo just touched down 3 days ago, used her for the very first time yesterday 


FYI, she is the largest & fit all my essentials, (phone/cosmetics bag/wallet/card holder/ID lanyard/ipad) & lotsa of space left


----------



## SofiaC

GossiipGF said:


> my neo just touched down 3 days ago, used her for the very first time yesterday
> 
> 
> FYI, she is the largest & fit all my essentials, (phone/cosmetics bag/wallet/card holder/ID lanyard/ipad) & lotsa of space left



Wud love to see pics pls.


----------



## cheidel

GossiipGF said:


> my neo just touched down 3 days ago, used her for the very first time yesterday
> 
> 
> FYI, she is the largest & fit all my essentials, (phone/cosmetics bag/wallet/card holder/ID lanyard/ipad) & lotsa of space left


Please post a pic of your large Neo....thanks!


----------



## happiegluckie

Anyone know if the Medium Neo can fit a 13" Macbook Air? 

Nordstrom lists the Medium Neo as 12 1/2"W x 10"H x 6 1/2"D
(http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longchamp-le-pliage-medium-neo-top-handle-tote/3736706)

The Longchamp website says it's 15 3/4 x 12 1/4 x 7 inch
(http://us.longchamp.com/handbags/le-pliage-neo/handbag-1630578?sku=20950)

A little confused so I wanted to ask and double check with you guys...


----------



## ladybug10

panduhbear said:


> i just got a le pliage neo for my birthday and find the strap too long does anyone have any ideas on how to shorten the strap without having to cut it?? Right now I have just tied a knot in the back to have it shorter.




I was coming into this forum to ask the same thing. Which size bag did you get? I tried on the medium and the strap was long, even wearing it crossbody. I think the size is the same length. 18" is what's listed on the website.


----------



## panduhbear

ladybug10 said:


> I was coming into this forum to ask the same thing. Which size bag did you get? I tried on the medium and the strap was long, even wearing it crossbody. I think the size is the same length. 18" is what's listed on the website.



I got the medium. Still wearing it with the knot dunno if I will just take to a shoe maker. Love the bag but the strap rly shoulda been adjustable


----------



## cheidel

panduhbear said:


> I got the medium. Still wearing it with the knot dunno if I will just take to a shoe maker. Love the bag but the strap rly shoulda been adjustable


 
I like the look of the Neo, but decided not to purchase because the strap is not adjustable, and many have complained about the strap being too long.   I agree, the strap should have been adjustable.


----------



## Angelblake

cheidel said:


> I like the look of the Neo, but decided not to purchase because the strap is not adjustable, and many have complained about the strap being too long.   I agree, the strap should have been adjustable.


Same with me. I'm dying for the small green one, but with a non-adjustable strap...?!


----------



## ecalyx

Hi everyone. I've been lurking in this forum and I finally got the pink Neo in medium size. I just brought it to my local shoe repair shop and I'm taking 12cm off the strap. I've done this before with my Givenchy Pandora and LV bags and I've always been happy with the result. 
I'd encourage anyone who has problems with the strap to get it adjusted. I love the texture of the Neo, am very glad I bought it. I'll probably buy a small size next!


----------



## cheidel

ecalyx said:


> Hi everyone. I've been lurking in this forum and I finally got the pink Neo in medium size. I just brought it to my local shoe repair shop and I'm taking 12cm off the strap. I've done this before with my Givenchy Pandora and LV bags and I've always been happy with the result.
> I'd encourage anyone who has problems with the strap to get it adjusted. I love the texture of the Neo, am very glad I bought it. I'll probably buy a small size next!


Thank you for the info about that option.  But I personally would rather not pay that amount for the large Neo (which is the one I like) and then pay for the strap to be altered.  I decided to go with the Neo Tote style.


----------



## alliegatorpie

Hi everyone, I have also been looking at the medium-sized neo tote.  Like a few others here, I have been deterred by the non-adjustable strap.  I may entertain the idea of bringing it to a shoe repair shop, but perhaps I"ll do so when the bag does go on sale.


----------



## cheidel

alliegatorpie said:


> Hi everyone, I have also been looking at the medium-sized neo tote.  Like a few others here, I have been deterred by the non-adjustable strap.  I may entertain the idea of bringing it to a shoe repair shop, but perhaps I"ll do so when the bag does go on sale.


 
Great idea!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> I like the look of the Neo, but decided not to purchase because the strap is not adjustable, and many have complained about the strap being too long.   I agree, the strap should have been adjustable.



+1 on that. Doesn't help either that shoemakers in my country charge sky high prices too. I have often resoled my new shoes so that they last longer. The cost is sometimes half the price of the shoes. >_<


----------



## donnaoh

Yeo Shandy said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I got the Navy in the small size.  Love the smooth texture.&#128522;


Pretty charm on your pretty bag!


----------



## blackowl

ecalyx said:


> Hi everyone. I've been lurking in this forum and I finally got the pink Neo in medium size. I just brought it to my local shoe repair shop and I'm taking 12cm off the strap. I've done this before with my Givenchy Pandora and LV bags and I've always been happy with the result.
> I'd encourage anyone who has problems with the strap to get it adjusted. I love the texture of the Neo, am very glad I bought it. I'll probably buy a small size next!



hi,
how tall are you, can you please take a picture. im thinking the same thing, im 155cm i have small red neo, right now i just tie the knot in the back.
thanks


----------



## ic3_amethyst

can the 25cm le pliage neo fit in a A4 file?


----------



## panduhbear

ecalyx said:


> Hi everyone. I've been lurking in this forum and I finally got the pink Neo in medium size. I just brought it to my local shoe repair shop and I'm taking 12cm off the strap. I've done this before with my Givenchy Pandora and LV bags and I've always been happy with the result.
> I'd encourage anyone who has problems with the strap to get it adjusted. I love the texture of the Neo, am very glad I bought it. I'll probably buy a small size next!


I took the plunge encouraged by your post and had my strap shortened at the shoe maker too. Cut off 12 inches (I'm only 5'0")! Can see a teeny bit of glue for the new seam but it barely noticeable and I love it so much more with the shorter strap. For reference the shoe maker I went to charged $10.


----------



## cheidel

panduhbear said:


> I took the plunge encouraged by your post and had my strap shortened at the shoe maker too. Cut off 12 inches (I'm only 5'0")! Can see a teeny bit of glue for the new seam but it barely noticeable and I love it so much more with the shorter strap. For reference the shoe maker I went to charged $10.


Can you post a pic of the bag showing the new strap length?  Thanks!


----------



## gie121

Hello everyone im sorry if im posting on the wrong thread but would anyone know who carries the year of the horse model of lc? 
What do you call it? I really want to have one  thanks!


----------



## JC1Q84

You means Longchamp 2014 Limited Edition for year of horse?


----------



## cheidel

gie121 said:


> Hello everyone im sorry if im posting on the wrong thread but would anyone know who carries the year of the horse model of lc?
> What do you call it? I really want to have one  thanks!


 
The bag is online at Bloomingdales, in red and black.  I Googled it.

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...01_11001_52cc514ee4b03d0b37b4e404_38370606631


----------



## gie121

JC1Q84 said:


> You means Longchamp 2014 Limited Edition for year of horse?




Yes


----------



## gie121

cheidel said:


> The bag is online at Bloomingdales, in red and black.  I Googled it.
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...01_11001_52cc514ee4b03d0b37b4e404_38370606631




Oh goodie! Thank you!s


----------



## ladybug10

Loving my new small navy.


----------



## cheidel

ladybug10 said:


> Loving my new small navy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2673990


 
Very pretty!  Love the navy, enjoy!


----------



## EGBDF

ladybug10 said:


> Loving my new small navy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2673990



Great bag!


----------



## klatte

ladybug10 said:


> Loving my new small navy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2673990



Congrats  love the colour!


----------



## EGBDF

I just got back from a trip and used my small neo&#8230;I really like this bag more than I thought I would. The zipper is very easy to open and close. I love the handles w/the strap feature. It makes it easier for me to carry than the Planetes (which I also like!)
Thinking of getting another color or a medium one sometime&#8230;


----------



## cheidel

EGBDF said:


> I just got back from a trip and used my small neo&#8230;I really like this bag more than I thought I would. The zipper is very easy to open and close. I love the handles w/the strap feature. It makes it easier for me to carry than the Planetes (which I also like!)
> Thinking of getting another color or a medium one sometime&#8230;


Do you find the strap too long or did you have it shortened?


----------



## EGBDF

cheidel said:


> Do you find the strap too long or did you have it shortened?



No, the strap seems to be just right for me, as a cross body. The LP cuir straps are a bit too short for me in comparison, but still ok. I wish they made all of these straps adjustable!  People come in very different sizes.


----------



## cheidel

EGBDF said:


> No, the strap seems to be just right for me, as a cross body. The LP cuir straps are a bit too short for me in comparison, but still ok. I wish they made all of these straps adjustable!  People come in very different sizes.


 
I agree, I wish the straps were adjustable.  I believe they would sell more of the Neo line if the straps were adjustable.  I know some PFers took them to a shoe repair shop to have the strap cut or shortened, but I am not going to that trouble.


----------



## jetblackroses

My new small size poppy It's a great summer color! I wish the straps were adjustable too...it's a little long for me as well~ I'm 158cm for reference.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> No, the strap seems to be just right for me, as a cross body. The LP cuir straps are a bit too short for me in comparison, but still ok. I wish they made all of these straps adjustable!  People come in very different sizes.



is it all right to share your height? I am 5'9". How does the bag feel on your shoulder? Doss it cut into your shoulder?  I noticed the strap is not very thick. I used to have a LP hobo crossbody with a much thicker strap but it still proved uncomfortable in the long run.


----------



## EGBDF

jetblackroses said:


> My new small size poppy It's a great summer color! I wish the straps were adjustable too...it's a little long for me as well~ I'm 158cm for reference.



Gorgeous bag and matching polish!


----------



## EGBDF

frenziedhandbag said:


> is it all right to share your height? I am 5'9". How does the bag feel on your shoulder? Doss it cut into your shoulder?  I noticed the strap is not very thick. I used to have a LP hobo crossbody with a much thicker strap but it still proved uncomfortable in the long run.



I am about 163 cm. For me, the strap felt ok. I had quite a bit in the bag and switched from cross body to handheld on and off (because I'm used to satchel type hand held bags)


----------



## limesmoothie

ladybug10 said:


> Loving my new small navy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2673990



You inspired me! I was going to buy this in purple, but went to look at the Navy and it is SUCH a fab colour that I may have accidentally bought one


----------



## cheidel

jetblackroses said:


> My new small size poppy It's a great summer color! I wish the straps were adjustable too...it's a little long for me as well~ I'm 158cm for reference.


Very pretty color, love the polish too!  I like the handheld style of the Neo, but the non-adjustable strap keeps me from purchasing.  I am 5'6" for reference. I might take a closer look at the LH.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> I am about 163 cm. For me, the strap felt ok. I had quite a bit in the bag and switched from cross body to handheld on and off (because I'm used to satchel type hand held bags)



Thanks for sharing! It sounds that the bag might end up higher on me. Not too sure whether I'll like that. Need to try it on I guess.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

jetblackroses said:


> My new small size poppy It's a great summer color! I wish the straps were adjustable too...it's a little long for me as well~ I'm 158cm for reference.



Very cute color and those nails are so fun for summer!


----------



## klatte

jetblackroses said:


> My new small size poppy It's a great summer color! I wish the straps were adjustable too...it's a little long for me as well~ I'm 158cm for reference.



Beautiful summery colour  would love to buy the bag but the in-adjustable strap is what stopping me as I am slightly shorter than you. Enjoy yours


----------



## Dumbo1294

Hi newbie here 
I have just received my small emerald and I am 5 ft 7.it could do with being a longer strap for me but I will keep it I think it will be ok.but as others have said shame it's not adjustable for all heights.love the colour though it was a nightmare eventually deciding on the colour


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Dumbo1294 said:


> Hi newbie here
> I have just received my small emerald and I am 5 ft 7.it could do with being a longer strap for me but I will keep it I think it will be ok.but as others have said shame it's not adjustable for all heights.love the colour though it was a nightmare eventually deciding on the colour



Wooh, emerald is a delicious color! Will love to see a pic and mod shot if possible?


----------



## cheidel

Dumbo1294 said:


> Hi newbie here
> I have just received my small emerald and I am 5 ft 7.it could do with being a longer strap for me but I will keep it I think it will be ok.but as others have said shame it's not adjustable for all heights.love the colour though it was a nightmare eventually deciding on the colour


 
Please post a pic of the emerald, would love to see. Thanks!


----------



## Dumbo1294

I am at work at the moment will post pics later when I get home


----------



## Dumbo1294

Help how do I post pics


----------



## bakeacookie

Dumbo1294 said:


> Help how do I post pics



http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25.html


----------



## Dumbo1294

Will keep trying to do it


----------



## Angelblake

Must! See! Emerald!


----------



## limesmoothie

I've been using the Navy small as my work bag this week and it is true love. The silver hardware is gorgeous and the colour is so vibrant in the sunshine! 

Highly recommended...


----------



## cheidel

Angelblake said:


> Must! See! Emerald!


 
Emerald from Nordies:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longcha...926401-0958-11e4-8bdb-001b2166c2c0&origin=pla


----------



## Angelblake

cheidel said:


> Emerald from Nordies:
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longcha...926401-0958-11e4-8bdb-001b2166c2c0&origin=pla


 
Thank you, I meant the real life shoot


----------



## cheidel

Angelblake said:


> Thank you, I meant the real life shoot


LOL.........you're welcome!!!


----------



## Dumbo1294

I can't still post pics it keeps saying too big.how do I make it smaller with my ipad?


----------



## lesAdrets

Dumbo1294 said:


> I can't still post pics it keeps saying too big.how do I make it smaller with my ipad?



Such a hassle, isnt it? 

There are a couple of ways to reduce image size on iPad:

Download a 3rd-party app from the app store (search photo resizer. Or heres one thats free and looks fairly simple https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/resize-image/id409547517?mt=8
This ones nice but a little more complicated https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/snapseed/id439438619?mt=8 ).
After using the app, save the resized image to your iPad camera roll and try to upload the newly resized photos.

Or, you can email yourself the photos: Open iPads Photos app, tap Select (upper right corner), tap on the photos you want to post, tap on the share glyph (the square with the upward-pointing arrow on the upper left of the iPad screen, choose Mail and enter your email address. You should then be presented with a screen giving you the option of reducing the message size by rescaling the images to small, medium, large, etc. Choose medium or large (not sure what would work best for tPF). Once you receive the email on your iPad, save the resized images to your camera roll and try uploading again to tPF.

If its still not working (sometimes there are other technical issues with tPF) and if you havent given up, you can send me a message and Ill see if I can help.

Anyways, we appreciate you trying - I'm sure your emerald is beautiful


----------



## misscocktail

I will defenitely get one! I have been fantasising a long time about a Pliage with a strap. It's a dream come true &#128516;


----------



## LVBagLady

I got the black  small neo today for 50% off.  $112.50.


----------



## peace43

LVBagLady said:


> I got the black  small neo today for 50% off.  $112.50.




Where?  That's a great deal!!  I have the medium black Neo but unfortunately paid full price minus a gift card that I had.


----------



## LVBagLady

Stiletto Shoes Portsmouth NH. They're on Deer St. Check out their Facebook page. They have the neos in navy and purple.


----------



## Scarlett106

Hi ladies, I'm new to Longchamp...I just discovered the Neo (I'm a bit late, I know). My question...is the strap long enough to be crossbody? I see that many of you say the strap is too long and you had to get it adjusted...does that mean it could go crossbody, or no?  And is the strap width comfortable? I'm eyeing this for an upcoming trip to Europe--I want a crossbody bag during the day (high-traffic tourist areas) and then the option of removing the strap if I want to dress it up a bit. But the strap looks way too short to go crossbody...is that correct?

Love this bag--the colors I'm seeing in this thread are gorgeous!!! Thank you!!


----------



## the_baglover

Does anyone get the impression that this line looks like Kipling? I think it's the plastic that reminds me of Kipling bags.


----------



## EGBDF

the_baglover said:


> Does anyone get the impression that this line looks like Kipling? I think it's the plastic that reminds me of Kipling bags.



I'm unfamiliar w/Kipling but I just had a look at their website. I don't really see anything similar to the Neo. Maybe they have something that's no longer on their site that is similar?


----------



## Minne Bags

Scarlett106 said:


> Hi ladies, I'm new to Longchamp...I just discovered the Neo (I'm a bit late, I know). My question...is the strap long enough to be crossbody? I see that many of you say the strap is too long and you had to get it adjusted...does that mean it could go crossbody, or no?  And is the strap width comfortable? I'm eyeing this for an upcoming trip to Europe--I want a crossbody bag during the day (high-traffic tourist areas) and then the option of removing the strap if I want to dress it up a bit. But the strap looks way too short to go crossbody...is that correct?
> 
> Love this bag--the colors I'm seeing in this thread are gorgeous!!! Thank you!!




Hi Scarlett: I finally pulled the trigger and bought a Neo to use as a travel bag. I bought the small size, but it was too small and the strap was definitely too short for crossbody wear for me. I exchanged it for the medium Neo--which seems to be just right. For reference, I'm 5'10.


----------



## Scarlett106

Minne Bags said:


> Hi Scarlett: I finally pulled the trigger and bought a Neo to use as a travel bag. I bought the small size, but it was too small and the strap was definitely too short for crossbody wear for me. I exchanged it for the medium Neo--which seems to be just right. For reference, I'm 5'10.



Thank you! So with the medium, you can wear it crossbody? I"m looking at the medium anyway. I'm 5'4 so if anything, the strap might be too long--maybe I could get someone to add an adjustment buckle to it. But at 5'10, the strap is long enough for you to do crossbody?


----------



## Minne Bags

Scarlett106 said:


> Thank you! So with the medium, you can wear it crossbody? I"m looking at the medium anyway. I'm 5'4 so if anything, the strap might be too long--maybe I could get someone to add an adjustment buckle to it. But at 5'10, the strap is long enough for you to do crossbody?




Yes, I plan to wear it cross body and I like the length.  But you're probably right, it may be a little long for you once you put your stuff in it. Hopefully someone else can chime in.


----------



## ecalyx

Scarlett106 said:


> Hi ladies, I'm new to Longchamp...I just discovered the Neo (I'm a bit late, I know). My question...is the strap long enough to be crossbody? I see that many of you say the strap is too long and you had to get it adjusted...does that mean it could go crossbody, or no?  And is the strap width comfortable? I'm eyeing this for an upcoming trip to Europe--I want a crossbody bag during the day (high-traffic tourist areas) and then the option of removing the strap if I want to dress it up a bit. But the strap looks way too short to go crossbody...is that correct?
> 
> Love this bag--the colors I'm seeing in this thread are gorgeous!!! Thank you!!




Hi. The Neo strap is pretty long and even after I took 11cm off it, it could still go crossbody for me. I guess if possible you should try it first. The strap width is great. Comfortable enough for a whole day. I personally hate thin straps!


----------



## dekora

Thinking if navy or purple would be a better choice to bring to work- so as to look presentable with formal wear


----------



## Scarlett106

ecalyx said:


> Hi. The Neo strap is pretty long and even after I took 11cm off it, it could still go crossbody for me. I guess if possible you should try it first. The strap width is great. Comfortable enough for a whole day. I personally hate thin straps!



Thank you! I hate thin straps, too--they dig into your shoulder and make it impossible to carry a bag for a long period of time.



dekora said:


> Thinking if navy or purple would be a better choice to bring to work- so as to look presentable with formal wear



I'd vote for navy. Purple would clash with more colors (blues, red, etc.) and navy is more versatile IMO.



Minne Bags said:


> Yes, I plan to wear it cross body and I like the length.  But you're probably right, it may be a little long for you once you put your stuff in it. Hopefully someone else can chime in.



Thank you! I'll check it out in-store and maybe see about getting an adjustment strap added--shouldn't be that hard, just needs something to thread the strap through so you can adjust it. Hopefully Longchamp will come out with an adjustable strap that you can purchase separately, and add the option for all future models of this bag!


----------



## EGBDF

Scarlett106 said:


> Thank you! I hate thin straps, too--they dig into your shoulder and make it impossible to carry a bag for a long period of time.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd vote for navy. Purple would clash with more colors (blues, red, etc.) and navy is more versatile IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I'll check it out in-store and maybe see about getting an adjustment strap added--shouldn't be that hard, just needs something to thread the strap through so you can adjust it. Hopefully Longchamp will come out with an adjustable strap that you can purchase separately, and add the option for all future models of this bag!



Can you post a link to what you mean by a strap adjuster?


----------



## lesAdrets

I had a Neiman Marcus gift card that was about to expire, so I grabbed a small bilberry. Here are a few quick shots. (I'm holding the iPad to remote control my iPhone camera&#8230; and to hide!) I'm 5'1" (155 cm) for reference.

Crossbody&#8230;








Shoulder&#8230;







With an 11" MacBook Air&#8230;







A 13" MacBook Pro&#8230;







I personally like where it hits me crossbody. A small will fit an 11" MacBook Air (a 13" MacBook Pro will squeeze in - but don't expect to zip up the bag). Capacity-wise, the small Neo is a tad smaller than a Balenciaga City.

I love the material on the Neo - as someone else mentioned, it's thick yet pliable - drapes nicely and is really lovely. And I don't mind the zipper either - works very smoothly and feels solid 


ETA: *Fiedel* posted much nicer photos on page 9 http://forum.purseblog.com/longchamp/le-pliage-neo-tote-it-has-a-strap-864845-9.html#post26844976


----------



## iwasborn2shop

Planning to buy neo next month. But im confused if i should get the small or medium. Can someone please post photos of small next to medium when held? Im thinking the small might be too small for me im 5"5 tall. TIA! =)


----------



## klatte

lesAdrets said:


> I had a Neiman Marcus gift card that was about to expire, so I grabbed a small bilberry. Here are a few quick shots. (I'm holding the iPad to remote control my iPhone camera and to hide!) I'm 5'1" (155 cm) for reference.
> 
> Crossbody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoulder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With an 11" MacBook Air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 13" MacBook Pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally like where it hits me crossbody. A small will fit an 11" MacBook Air (a 13" MacBook Pro will squeeze in - but don't expect to zip up the bag). Capacity-wise, the small Neo is a tad smaller than a Balenciaga City.
> 
> I love the material on the Neo - as someone else mentioned, it's thick yet pliable - drapes nicely and is really lovely. And I don't mind the zipper either - works very smoothly and feels solid
> 
> 
> ETA: *Fiedel* posted much nicer photos on page 9 http://forum.purseblog.com/longchamp/le-pliage-neo-tote-it-has-a-strap-864845-9.html#post26844976



Thanks for the info and pics! Looks great on you  I am still yet to make it to the shop to try it IRL hopefully the strap length works out.


----------



## lesAdrets

iwasborn2shop said:


> Planning to buy neo next month. But im confused if i should get the small or medium. Can someone please post photos of small next to medium when held? Im thinking the small might be too small for me im 5"5 tall. TIA! =)



Hopefully someone will post pictures for you, but really I think it depends on how much you plan to carry. The small is still plenty roomy, and for your height I think either size would look good on you (lucky girl!).

(Not sure if this will help you, but *juliasmomsy* posted a pic wearing her medium http://forum.purseblog.com/longchamp/le-pliage-neo-tote-it-has-a-strap-864845-10.html#post26850163.)




klatte said:


> Thanks for the info and pics! Looks great on you  I am still yet to make it to the shop to try it IRL hopefully the strap length works out.



Aw you're welcome - and thanks! 

It's such an all-around nice bag (attractive, functional, practical) that it might be worth it to have the strap shortened - I may still stop at the cobbler to ask how much they'd charge to shorten the strap a smidge, but I can make do with the original strap length too. Hopefully it works out for you - please let us know if you get one


----------



## xbabydorkx

I just bought one today  ... Mine is made in Tunisia and nit china .. 
Any one else's bag made in Tunisia ?


----------



## iwasborn2shop

juliasmomsy said:


> Using my Medium Poppy Neo to our family outing  I placed a bag organizer that's why the bottom kinda looked structured/flat



may i ask for height?


----------



## iwasborn2shop

lesAdrets said:


> Hopefully someone will post pictures for you, but really I think it depends on how much you plan to carry. The small is still plenty roomy, and for your height I think either size would look good on you (lucky girl!).
> 
> (Not sure if this will help you, but *juliasmomsy* posted a pic wearing her medium http://forum.purseblog.com/longchamp/le-pliage-neo-tote-it-has-a-strap-864845-10.html#post26850163.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aw you're welcome - and thanks!
> 
> It's such an all-around nice bag (attractive, functional, practical) that it might be worth it to have the strap shortened - I may still stop at the cobbler to ask how much they'd charge to shorten the strap a smidge, but I can make do with the original strap length too. Hopefully it works out for you - please let us know if you get one



thank you! hope to see some photos of the small


----------



## Scarlett106

EGBDF said:


> Can you post a link to what you mean by a strap adjuster?



I just mean something like this. It can't be too hard to have someone add, or even add yourself possibly?

http://www.joann.com/strap-adjuster...NqZIQR2Qp3NQGVfDieLeQZGRgZSmiuNAg0BoCawTw_wcB


----------



## Honeylicious

fiedel said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Many thanks for your review here, I got mine in Bilberry (or Myrtille in French) size small !
> I find this bag absolutely lovely for everyday use. Also, the strap is perfect for my height (The strap for the small size is about 90cm)
> 
> 
> For those wondering, this small size costs 120 euros in France (the medium and the large one are 130 and 140 euros, respectively.)
> 
> Here are some photos review


OMG!! the color is so gorgeous! Makes me want one


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ladies with the Neo, may I check whether you have tried folding the bag? Does it fold easily, given it is thicker than the LP? Thanks in advance for sharing!


----------



## Shinymint

frenziedhandbag said:


> Ladies with the Neo, may I check whether you have tried folding the bag? Does it fold easily, given it is thicker than the LP? Thanks in advance for sharing!




Yep had fold the bag and it's quite easy to fold after all... Just no button to button up after folding up.


----------



## itsuko

Hi, I was wondering whether the colour of the orange edition of Le Pliage Néo would actually be close to the camel version of Le Pliage.  I like the colour of camel very much, but it seems to have gone out of production now....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Shinymint said:


> Yep had fold the bag and it's quite easy to fold after all... Just no button to button up after folding up.



Thank you Shinymint! I have a navy MSH LP and when it's fully loaded, tends to get a tad heavy. It is sort of a standby bag that I keep inside my LLH planetes. I am thus thinking of getting a Neo since it has a long strap and might be easier to manage. Hmmm....


----------



## lyngen

So happy to get my black Neo tote in medium size. Already used it for my trip.


----------



## bebenyabubu

Hi.. I haven't seen the Neo IRL, but I wonder... is the canvas material similar to the Longchamp Fleurs De Ravello Collection? since they have the same type of straps.


----------



## EGBDF

bebenyabubu said:


> Hi.. I haven't seen the Neo IRL, but I wonder... is the canvas material similar to the Longchamp Fleurs De Ravello Collection? since they have the same type of straps.



I have both. The material is very similar-the same feel but maybe the Neo is slightly thicker, but I'm not sure. The straps are the same. The leather parts are different.


----------



## bebenyabubu

EGBDF said:


> I have both. The material is very similar-the same feel but maybe the Neo is slightly thicker, but I'm not sure. The straps are the same. The leather parts are different.


Oh nice. Thanks for the info. 
Been eyeing on the neo but the local store in my town doesn't sell it, so really curious about the material.


----------



## MusicalMoonie

Is anyone leaning towards the large shopping tote? I feel like we're only paying the extra $ for the strap. I wouldn't mind shelling out the extra bucks of the strap was all leather and adjustable. I wanted the medium size for $225 but would rather pay $180 for the large tote. After all it's the same shape of the original Le Pliages that most people know and love.


----------



## EGBDF

MusicalMoonie said:


> Is anyone leaning towards the large shopping tote? I feel like we're only paying the extra $ for the strap. I wouldn't mind shelling out the extra bucks of the strap was all leather and adjustable. I wanted the medium size for $225 but would rather pay $180 for the large tote. After all it's the same shape of the original Le Pliages that most people know and love.



Price aside, I guess it depends on what style bag you prefer. Short handle w/strap is more my style as far as how I prefer to carry my bags. I was disappointed in the non-leather strap at first but now that I have one I really like it. But I agree with you that it would be SO much better with an adjustable strap!


----------



## Scarlett106

Hi ladies, still lurking here as I've yet to make my first LC purchase! I went to the boutique today and I definitely love the small and medium. I'm torn because I think the small is more versatile in the sense that it could be dressed up a bit (without the strap) for dinner, etc. but the medium obviously holds more and could be good as a carry-on, etc. 

My main quandary, though, is color! Do you think navy is a year-round color? I'm drawn to the bilberry but I don't think I could pull it off in spring/summer. I also love the hydrangea but feel it might be too bright for me. Does it not come in mint or gunmetal? I don't see those colors on the website for the Neo, at least.

Also, has anyone worn this bag all day, maybe on a trip or around town? I'm considering it as a day bag for an upcoming trip to Europe but am wondering if it's comfortable enough. How is the strap when worn crossbody?

I just scrolled through the thread and I love all the mod shots. All the colors are so beautiful! 

Thanks for any tips!


----------



## sleepykris

I just purchased my first Longchamp a couple weeks ago in the long handled in hydrangea. I've no idea why they call it hydrangea as it looks like alighter burgundy color and nothing pastel blue or pink which i associate with the flower.  I love how light the bag is.

I was really looking for a planetes in medium plum and I was disappointed when my order from Bloomingdale's came as a return that was scratched and stained.  An associate helped me place a replacement order over the phone and the bag was fine, but I decided to return it and purchase the large Neo in Emerald, as I have a little one and I find it easier to stuff all his diapers and milk into one as well as use it as a weekend purse.  It was really hard to decide on emerald as i really also liked navy and bilberry.  jewel tone colors are my weakness.  i decided on emerald because it is the perfect shade of green, which i hardly ever see in a purse.  

Now, I'm debating whether I should call the sales person back and have them reserve the medium plum planetes.  it looks formal and the line is discontinued...choices.


----------



## sleepykris

Here are some pictures of the emerald neo, regular hydrangea and plum planetes.  The plum is stuffed and the hydrangea is my current purse and contains a purse to go organizer.


----------



## alichelsealyn

Does this Neo cross body tote come in the longhandled version or only short?


----------



## cheidel

sleepykris said:


> Here are some pictures of the emerald neo, regular hydrangea and plum planetes.  The plum is stuffed and the hydrangea is my current purse and contains a purse to go organizer.


 
The emerald is very pretty, I have the large plum Planetes and I love it!!!


----------



## sleepykris

cheidel said:


> The emerald is very pretty, I have the large plum Planetes and I love it!!!


Cheidel, thank you!  Do you feel like the handles on the planetes is more delicate?  Am thinking of returning my medium plum planetes since the handle feels more flimsy than on the classic and neo bags.


----------



## attykei

Is there really a turquoise version of this? Can't seem to find that in the LC Website but a lot of online sellers are posting it and claiming it's a limited edition.


----------



## SofiaC

attykei said:


> Is there really a turquoise version of this? Can't seem to find that in the LC Website but a lot of online sellers are posting it and claiming it's a limited edition.


Never seen turquoise in Neo line. Planetes yes.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sleepykris said:


> Cheidel, thank you!  Do you feel like the handles on the planetes is more delicate?  Am thinking of returning my medium plum planetes since the handle feels more flimsy than on the classic and neo bags.



Hi, I have the black LLH and MLH Planetes and I personally feel the straps are very sturdy. I also own a LM Metal LLH and when I compare these two bags in terms of what I carry (same load), I find the Planetes lighter on my shoulder and not to mention, the nylon is thicker too. With use, the straps of the LM Metal do get softer,  but in no way I mean flimsy,  just softer and more comfortable to carry. 

The planetes collection is being discontinued and replacing it is the Neo, just sharing in case if you are not aware. That said, you must really love it to keep it. Otherwise, I'll second your decision to return it.


----------



## cheidel

sleepykris said:


> Cheidel, thank you!  Do you feel like the handles on the planetes is more delicate?  Am thinking of returning my medium plum planetes since the handle feels more flimsy than on the classic and neo bags.


 
The handles do not feel more delicate than the other totes to me.  I find the handles on my Planetes quite comfortable, and since this line is being discontinued, it's definitely a keeper for me!


----------



## sleepykris

cheidel said:


> The handles do not feel more delicate than the other totes to me.  I find the handles on my Planetes quite comfortable, and since this line is being discontinued, it's definitely a keeper for me!



the handle on my planetes is already wrinkling badly and i have used it for a couple weeks.  i can definitely see it peeling.  the neo, however, is of a sturdier material, and i can tell it will last and last.  

i wonder if i got defective planetes.  i am thinking of returning it and that would be it for planetes for me.


----------



## seton

the pliage and neo handles definitely wear better than the planetes. that's one of the reasons that I am one of the few in this forum who prefer the neo to the planetes.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> The handles do not feel more delicate than the other totes to me.  I find the handles on my Planetes quite comfortable, and since this line is being discontinued, it's definitely a keeper for me!



I agree with you on this!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> the pliage and neo handles definitely wear better than the planetes. that's one of the reasons that I am one of the few in this forum who prefer the neo to the planetes.



I do enjoy the various jewel tones of the Neo, on the fence about the zipper as somehow they do remind me of my Kipling bags. The only drawback for me was the strap which was too short for me. The bag was above my waist when I tried it crossbody.


----------



## drspock7

Minne Bags said:


> Hi Scarlett: I finally pulled the trigger and bought a Neo to use as a travel bag. I bought the small size, but it was too small and the strap was definitely too short for crossbody wear for me. I exchanged it for the medium Neo--which seems to be just right. For reference, I'm 5'10.



Do you ha e any modeling pics with items in thebag.im America height and wondering. I carry a regular small pliage all the time. My camera even fits too. Looking to invest in another option for vaca.
TIA


----------



## Minne Bags

drspock7 said:


> Do you ha e any modeling pics with items in thebag.im America height and wondering. I carry a regular small pliage all the time. My camera even fits too. Looking to invest in another option for vaca.
> 
> TIA




Hi Drspock7: are you asking for modeling pics? Or are you trying to figure out how much fits in the neo medium? I don't post modeling pics, but I could show you what fits inside. Let me know.


----------



## drspock7

Minne Bags said:


> Hi Drspock7: are you asking for modeling pics? Or are you trying to figure out how much fits in the neo medium? I don't post modeling pics, but I could show you what fits inside. Let me know.



I was trying to see what it looks like sitting against your body with normal things on there...

My local only has the medium but I'm trying to figure out if I can get away with a small. I don't do big bags anymore....thanks---I underatand


----------



## berri

I just got my first longchamp: the lepliage neo in poppy!!!
	

		
			
		

		
	






It's hard to capture the color-it looks more orangey in pictures, but the color is more like this:



I'm really happy, but I was wondering if the zipper was made of metal or plastic. It looked a bit cheap and feels light to me&#128542;


----------



## MahoganyQT

drspock7 said:


> I was trying to see what it looks like sitting against your body with normal things on there...
> 
> 
> 
> My local only has the medium but I'm trying to figure out if I can get away with a small. I don't do big bags anymore....thanks---I underatand




Gorgeous color! Enjoy!


----------



## adiiistan

mollyminxy said:


> I got the small in Navy. The material is lovely, not as thick as the Planetes but definitely smoother and softer than Le Pliage. The bag is more foldable but there isn't a button to keep it folded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2607774


Hi. How will you know if your longchamp neo is authentic? I just bought mine and behind the zipper, it says "VISLON YKK 5VS" which I think is really fake


----------



## frenziedhandbag

adiiistan said:


> Hi. How will you know if your longchamp neo is authentic? I just bought mine and behind the zipper, it says "VISLON YKK 5VS" which I think is really fake



Hi, you might wish to run through the authenticators in the authentication thread.  Do have a scan through at the pictures from prior posts so that you know which parts of the bag you need to photograph. This will benefit the authenticators when they review your request.


----------



## GingerSnap527

I saw this bag in Bloomingdales and fell in love. I want it in black! 

It's eligible for the friends and family discount.....ahhhhhh, pressure!

I travel a lot and think it would be nice to have as a travel/everyday bag.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Birthday gift from mom. This bag is perfect for travel and just daily use. 

Used it for Black Friday shopping and it was great!


----------



## Nanciii

GingerSnap527 said:


> Birthday gift from mom. This bag is perfect for travel and just daily use.
> 
> Used it for Black Friday shopping and it was great!
> 
> View attachment 2817891




What is the size?


----------



## Nanciii

lesAdrets said:


> I had a Neiman Marcus gift card that was about to expire, so I grabbed a small bilberry. Here are a few quick shots. (I'm holding the iPad to remote control my iPhone camera and to hide!) I'm 5'1" (155 cm) for reference.
> 
> Crossbody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoulder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With an 11" MacBook Air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 13" MacBook Pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally like where it hits me crossbody. A small will fit an 11" MacBook Air (a 13" MacBook Pro will squeeze in - but don't expect to zip up the bag). Capacity-wise, the small Neo is a tad smaller than a Balenciaga City.
> 
> I love the material on the Neo - as someone else mentioned, it's thick yet pliable - drapes nicely and is really lovely. And I don't mind the zipper either - works very smoothly and feels solid
> 
> 
> ETA: *Fiedel* posted much nicer photos on page 9 http://forum.purseblog.com/longchamp/le-pliage-neo-tote-it-has-a-strap-864845-9.html#post26844976




It looks perfect on you~! Congrats, I ordered it online today~can't wait~!


----------



## lesAdrets

Nanciii said:


> It looks perfect on you~! Congrats, I ordered it online today~can't wait~!



Thanks! It's a great little bag so I'm sure you'll enjoy yours 
(Love your LV collection too, but I can't believe you sold all your bals )

Congrats also to *berri* and *GingerSnap527* and all you other ladies who picked up Neos


----------



## sol99

Hi everyone. I enjoyed reading all your wonderful experiences with the Neo. Im torn between the medium size and the large size. I'm travelling soon and will use this bag to carry my baby's essentials .So is the large tote too large for me? Im 5.1" btw. Thanks in advance


----------



## ByeKitty

berri said:


> I just got my first longchamp: the lepliage neo in poppy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2800522
> View attachment 2800523
> View attachment 2800524
> 
> 
> It's hard to capture the color-it looks more orangey in pictures, but the color is more like this:
> View attachment 2800525
> 
> 
> I'm really happy, but I was wondering if the zipper was made of metal or plastic. It looked a bit cheap and feels light to me&#128542;



Yeah, the zipper is what keeps me from purchasing this bag... I prefer less chunky and plasticy zippers!


----------



## AmyEclectic

I can't find a lovely bag for my dslr camera and was wondering if my dslr will fit into a size small easily? I really like this neo especially because of the strap!


----------



## Sjess1980

Hi, have a large Planetes shopper and I love that it can handle a fair bit of rain without the contents of my bag getting soaked. I was just wondering if the material of the Neo is just as waterproof? TIA!


----------



## zippypouch

Hello, I'm trying to decide which size to get. What is the smallest size that can fit an A4 (~8.5" x 11") piece of paper? Small or medium?

Can a medium fit a small laptop, like a 13 inch Macbook Pro?


----------



## cheidel

zippypouch said:


> Hello, I'm trying to decide which size to get. What is the smallest size that can fit an A4 (~8.5" x 11") piece of paper? Small or medium?
> 
> Can a medium fit a small laptop, like a 13 inch Macbook Pro?


Not sure about the medium fit, many say the large will fit a Macbook Pro.  Check out the LP sizes at the link below, hope that helps.

http://www.sandspointshop.com/pliage-size-comparison.html


----------



## zippypouch

cheidel said:


> Not sure about the medium fit, many say the large will fit a Macbook Pro.  Check out the LP sizes at the link below, hope that helps.
> 
> http://www.sandspointshop.com/pliage-size-comparison.html


Thanks for the reply! I'm going to answer my own question now because I got impatient and just bought the bag  

My 13-inch laptop fits fine as well as a couple of A4 notebooks and folders. So I'm very happy it worked out. 

Though to anyone who has a large Android phone, it might not fit in the lone pocket that the bag has. I have a Sony Xperia Z2 which is slightly taller than the Galaxy S5. With the case, it sticks out too much at the top so you can't close the zipper (though without a case, it does barely fit!)!


----------



## cheidel

zippypouch said:


> Thanks for the reply! I'm going to answer my own question now because I got impatient and just bought the bag
> 
> My 13-inch laptop fits fine as well as a couple of A4 notebooks and folders. So I'm very happy it worked out.
> 
> Though to anyone who has a large Android phone, it might not fit in the lone pocket that the bag has. I have a Sony Xperia Z2 which is slightly taller than the Galaxy S5. With the case, it sticks out too much at the top so you can't close the zipper (though without a case, it does barely fit!)!


Great to hear it all worked out!  Enjoy your new LC!!!  What color LP did you get?


----------



## zippypouch

cheidel said:


> Great to hear it all worked out!  Enjoy your new LC!!!  What color LP did you get?


I originally got the Bilberry (beautiful colour, plus it matched my outfit when I bought it, haha) but exchanged it for the black because I think it looks more professional. 

I was a little sad because the bilberry was made in France whereas the black is from China. I know this makes no difference whatsoever but I was just really excited to get a France one


----------



## eleenlau

Hi, I'm new to here... Do you think if it is still possible to find a brand new emerald neo (small or otherwise medium)? Given that it is quite some time after its launch...


----------



## Coach Lover Too

eleenlau said:


> Hi, I'm new to here... Do you think if it is still possible to find a brand new emerald neo (small or otherwise medium)? Given that it is quite some time after its launch...



Just found one on Amazon! Good luck!



http://www.amazon.com/Longchamp-Pliage-Medium-Handbag-Emerald/dp/B00Q2C5LT0


----------



## eleenlau

Coach Lover Too said:


> Just found one on Amazon! Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Longchamp-Pliage-Medium-Handbag-Emerald/dp/B00Q2C5LT0



Thanks!!! I'm checking that out right now.


----------



## Amygirl3540

Bluefly has the small Longchamp Le Pliage Neo (regular price USD $225) right now for $190 in black or navy.  If you're a brand new customer and sign up for their e-mail, there's a $25 discount and there's a ship free code, too.  I am sure that I won't be able to wear this cross-body, but I love my other Le Pliage bags and was looking for something with a short handle and long strap option.  

Can anyone comment on the inside pocket?  It seems that depending on which Le Pliage, the interior slip pocket varies in size.


----------



## FinFun

Just spent my lunch hour at the local Longchamp boutique and got a Neo medium in Black and a Neo small in Clementine. So excited! As it is raining really wet snow here at the moment, I stuffed my MK pebbled leather handbag in the medium Neo and trotted carelessly bag to work  

The prices here (Finland) are 147  ($160) for the medium and 137  ($149) for the small Neo. 

Had to take a few pics, of course, so here's the medium keeping me company at lunch and the small Clementine in the Longchamp bag.






Another vote for the medium Neo - my rather huge laptop fits in it! I got the Black for work as it looks professional and I got the Clementine because, well... just because  I have to say I surprised myself, being a lover of neutral bags. But this color just got me, it's a fantastic pop of color to go with the navy, black, grey and white that I wear a lot. I'll post pictures of it when I unwrap it at home.


----------



## EGBDF

FinFun said:


> Just spent my lunch hour at the local Longchamp boutique and got a Neo medium in Black and a Neo small in Clementine. So excited! As it is raining really wet snow here at the moment, I stuffed my MK pebbled leather handbag in the medium Neo and trotted carelessly bag to work
> 
> The prices here (Finland) are 147  ($160) for the medium and 137  ($149) for the small Neo.
> 
> Had to take a few pics, of course, so here's the medium keeping me company at lunch and the small Clementine in the Longchamps bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another vote for the medium Neo - my rather huge laptop fits in it! I got the Black for work as it looks professional and I got the Clementine because, well... just because  I have to say I surprised myself, being a lover of neutral bags. But this color just got me, it's a fantastic pop of color to go with the navy, black, grey and white that I wear a lot. I'll post pictures of it when I unwrap it at home.



Nice! And what good prices you have there. The small is $225 and the med 245 in the US!


----------



## FinFun

EGBDF said:


> Nice! And what good prices you have there. The small is $225 and the med 245 in the US!


 
WOW! That is a big difference in prices; I paid a total of $161 less for the two of them together, you could get another medium Neo for that money here...


----------



## FinFun

I'm spamming this forum now, but that's just due to being very excited 
Here's a size comparison between the Neo medium and small that I got today. The Clementine one just makes me smile, I loooove the color! I modeled the Poppy as well, and while it is a beautiful color, it just didn't have the WOW factor for me. 

You can't really see the size difference in the pictures upfront, but it is quite big. The small one is more of a handbag IMO, and I can imagine using it a lot without the strap. The medium is more practical in size (at least for me) when it comes to work and/or freetime, with either my laptop or my kids' stuff aboard.





















And finally, one with my old and trusted LP, almost similar in size, but the LP is just a little bit bigger:


----------



## pbnjam

FinFun said:


> I'm spamming this forum now, but that's just due to being very excited
> Here's a size comparison between the Neo medium and small that I got today. The Clementine one just makes me smile, I loooove the color! I modeled the Poppy as well, and while it is a beautiful color, it just didn't have the WOW factor for me.
> 
> You can't really see the size difference in the pictures upfront, but it is quite big. The small one is more of a handbag IMO, and I can imagine using it a lot without the strap. The medium is more practical in size (at least for me) when it comes to work and/or freetime, with either my laptop or my kids' stuff aboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, one with my old and trusted LP, almost similar in size, but the LP is just a little bit bigger:



These are gorgeous! I was debating between poppy and clementine. I have the small clementine coming soon. I'm just afraid that it will be too bright. I'm glad you love the clementine. Congrats!


----------



## FinFun

pbnjam said:


> These are gorgeous! I was debating between poppy and clementine. I have the small clementine coming soon. I'm just afraid that it will be too bright. I'm glad you love the clementine. Congrats!



It IS bright, but it is such a lovely warm color, that it's not disturbing. Great that you're also getting the Clementine, I really hope you'll love it!


----------



## dlm1113

Hello everyone,

I am new to this forum and new to longchamp.  I have learned alot about this brand from all of you so that it made me purchase my first one.  I originally purchased a black le pliage tote but wasn't thrilled about the form of the bag so I exchanged it for a black neo le pliage tote.  I am soooooo happy with it compared to the other.  When I returned the first bag to Nordstroms, I got a $45 discount which made it cheaper than the original le pliage tote as they were doing a price match.  I think the last day of that sale is today.


----------



## cheidel

FinFun said:


> I'm spamming this forum now, but that's just due to being very excited
> Here's a size comparison between the Neo medium and small that I got today. The Clementine one just makes me smile, I loooove the color! I modeled the Poppy as well, and while it is a beautiful color, it just didn't have the WOW factor for me.
> 
> You can't really see the size difference in the pictures upfront, but it is quite big. The small one is more of a handbag IMO, and I can imagine using it a lot without the strap. The medium is more practical in size (at least for me) when it comes to work and/or freetime, with either my laptop or my kids' stuff aboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, one with my old and trusted LP, almost similar in size, but the LP is just a little bit bigger:


Congrats on both beautiful Neo's!  The Clementine is a gorgeous pop of color indeed, and I'm glad the medium Neo holds all your daily essentials.  Enjoy them!


----------



## FinFun

cheidel said:


> Congrats on both beautiful Neo's!  The Clementine is a gorgeous pop of color indeed, and I'm glad the medium Neo holds all your daily essentials.  Enjoy them!


Thank you


----------



## MMaiko

dlm1113 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum and new to longchamp.  I have learned alot about this brand from all of you so that it made me purchase my first one.  I originally purchased a black le pliage tote but wasn't thrilled about the form of the bag so I exchanged it for a black neo le pliage tote.  I am soooooo happy with it compared to the other.  When I returned the first bag to Nordstroms, I got a $45 discount which made it cheaper than the original le pliage tote as they were doing a price match.  I think the last day of that sale is today.



Welcome (from a very new member)! 
I have a Neo in poppy but I really think having one in black just makes great sense.


----------



## thyzer

Does anyone have a size comparison with the large neo?

great pics!

http://us.longchamp.com/handbags/le-pliage-neo/handbag-1630578?sku=26938


----------



## dlm1113

MMaiko said:


> Welcome (from a very new member)!
> I have a Neo in poppy but I really think having one in black just makes great sense.


 The poppy is really pretty! I hope that they make the neo available in more colors like the original le pliage.  I would love to get this in brown or slate!


----------



## Naminami

Hi.
Which one has the best protection from rain? Large neo or large le pliage tote?
Thank you guys


----------



## FinFun

My small Neo in Clementine with me at work today. This is the second time I've used it, and the color alone drew stares on the way to work  The weather here is so bleak and grey it's likely the brightest thing people will see all day 

My only two complaints are:
1) the material is a bit see through and has not lining, so anything dark, or even a paper with text shines through the bag a little (not too much, nut still)
2) I've only used it once before and was really careful with it, but it already has some dark marks in the corners that didn't wipe off

In retrospect, probably not the most useful color, but it still makes me smile  The size (between the small and the medium LP) is great, and I carry the bag handheld, in the crook of my arm and crossbody. I can easily see myself buying a third one, maybe in the fall when they come out with new colors. I really love the smooth material and the crossbody strap.


----------



## HesitantShopper

FinFun said:


> My small Neo in Clementine with me at work today. This is the second time I've used it, and the color alone drew stares on the way to work  The weather here is so bleak and grey it's likely the brightest thing people will see all day
> 
> My only two complaints are:
> 1) the material is a bit see through and has not lining, so anything dark, or even a paper with text shines through the bag a little (not too much, nut still)
> 2) I've only used it once before and was really careful with it, but it already has some dark marks in the corners that didn't wipe off
> 
> In retrospect, probably not the most useful color, but it still makes me smile  The size (between the small and the medium LP) is great, and I carry the bag handheld, in the crook of my arm and crossbody. I can easily see myself buying a third one, maybe in the fall when they come out with new colors. I really love the smooth material and the crossbody strap.



It's a great color! a lovely pop of some brightness but not neon lol That's to bad on dirt already but i would expect it, sort of a tradeoff for lighter colors.


----------



## TNgypsy

Help! Need opinions....I bought the large neo tote in the clementine color last week. My first LC. I love it. I can't believe I waited this long to get one. The clementine was too bright for me. I took it back to Nordstroms today and swapped for the beige. I wanted black or navy but they're out of stock. The beige is pretty too. What do you guys think? Is the beige too plain? I also want a cuir in a beige color. Is that crazy?? Two beige bags. I like the short handle of the cuir. What do I do? At the neo large price point I could get them in a couple of colors eventually. I could get the cuir in navy? I love a hand held neutral bag. I considered the LV azur speedy 30 (I have the mono & de 35) until I stumbled over LC....Opinions?


----------



## TNgypsy

FinFun said:


> My small Neo in Clementine with me at work today. This is the second time I've used it, and the color alone drew stares on the way to work  The weather here is so bleak and grey it's likely the brightest thing people will see all day
> 
> My only two complaints are:
> 1) the material is a bit see through and has not lining, so anything dark, or even a paper with text shines through the bag a little (not too much, nut still)
> 2) I've only used it once before and was really careful with it, but it already has some dark marks in the corners that didn't wipe off
> 
> In retrospect, probably not the most useful color, but it still makes me smile  The size (between the small and the medium LP) is great, and I carry the bag handheld, in the crook of my arm and crossbody. I can easily see myself buying a third one, maybe in the fall when they come out with new colors. I really love the smooth material and the crossbody strap.




I felt too that the clementine was too transparent. I exchanged for the beige color which has a white lining in it and isn't as transparent. I really like it. I ordered black too in the large. I also ordered a med neutral in the original LP.
The clementine color is so pretty though! I wish I was brave enough to carry a bright color[emoji4]


----------



## FinFun

TNgypsy said:


> I felt too that the clementine was too transparent. I exchanged for the beige color which has a white lining in it and isn't as transparent. I really like it. I ordered black too in the large. I also ordered a med neutral in the original LP.
> The clementine color is so pretty though! I wish I was brave enough to carry a bright color[emoji4]


The beige is beautiful too, I'm glad you found a color you are happy with! 

I've never been one for bright colors, but dared to take the plunge because I also got a black Neo (medium) at the same time - I can use that one whenever I feel the Clementine is 'too much'  Right now I'm loving the Clementine, and I'm so happy I bought it.


----------



## gix2lee

evesylvia said:


> Hi, I'm 1.61cm in height and find the strap too long.


Hi. Just curious if your black neo is a small or medium??


----------



## cfrozal23

Hi ladies! I don't have a store close by so I have to purchase online   I'm only 4'11 but on the fluffier side, and need one to carry by LV emilie wallet and my Erin Condren life planner- would you ladies recommend the small or medium?  Thanks in advance- hoping to decide and buy by this Wednesday.


----------



## pbnjam

cfrozal23 said:


> Hi ladies! I don't have a store close by so I have to purchase online   I'm only 4'11 but on the fluffier side, and need one to carry by LV emilie wallet and my Erin Condren life planner- would you ladies recommend the small or medium?  Thanks in advance- hoping to decide and buy by this Wednesday.


The small neo can hold plenty.


----------



## mermaid.braid

cfrozal23 said:


> Hi ladies! I don't have a store close by so I have to purchase online   I'm only 4'11 but on the fluffier side, and need one to carry by LV emilie wallet and my Erin Condren life planner- would you ladies recommend the small or medium?  Thanks in advance- hoping to decide and buy by this Wednesday.





pbnjam said:


> The small neo can hold plenty.



+1; a large wallet can go in the small easily, and I don't know the dimensions of your planner but an iPad can fit in it.  I'm 5'0" and the medium looked too big on me.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cfrozal23 said:


> Hi ladies! I don't have a store close by so I have to purchase online   I'm only 4'1.



I will suggest the small. If you check the "deals" thread, there are some promos going on now. Looking forward to seeing your new LC.


----------



## cfrozal23

Thank you ladies for your replies!!! The Erin Condren is 9 X 7 almost similar in size to an iPad mini.  With the rain here in the PNW my LV's can't always be used, and I love my medium long handle planetes, I just need a long strap for cross body.  Can't wait to get mine!  Thank you again!!


----------



## blackowl

Hai girls,
How do you clean your neo?

Thank you


----------



## cfrozal23

blackowl said:


> Hai girls,
> How do you clean your neo?
> 
> Thank you



Hi, I've always used boogie wipes to clean off my bags. HTH.


----------



## blackowl

Hai,
Thanks for the feedback. Its boogie wipes is the same with wet tissue (which contain alcohol)?
Thanks



cfrozal23 said:


> Hi, I've always used boogie wipes to clean off my bags. HTH.


----------



## cfrozal23

Hi! No boogie wipes do not contain alcohol. I use it on my bags. You can find a pack for $4-5 in the baby section at most drugstores if you are stateside. Good luck!


----------



## cfrozal23

Here is my small navy neo! It's love!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cfrozal23 said:


> Here is my small navy neo!



beautiful! bag twins! i just bought it in the medium. &#128522;


----------



## pbnjam

cfrozal23 said:


> Here is my small navy neo! It's love!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2987543
> View attachment 2987544
> View attachment 2987545


Love navy! And love how you can fit all those pretty accessories in there.


----------



## HesitantShopper

cfrozal23 said:


> Here is my small navy neo! It's love!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2987543
> View attachment 2987544
> View attachment 2987545



heck i love it and it's not even mine


----------



## HesitantShopper

If your short(5'2) how is the Neo strap? like for wearing perhaps crossbody? i didn't realize it had no adjustment.. to give an idea for those familiar with Michael Kors i wear the jet set crossbody on the shortest adjustment possible for crossbody?

I think i may have to skip this model, sadly.


----------



## pbnjam

HesitantShopper said:


> If your short(5'2) how is the Neo strap? like for wearing perhaps crossbody? i didn't realize it had no adjustment.. to give an idea for those familiar with Michael Kors i wear the jet set crossbody on the shortest adjustment possible for crossbody?
> 
> I think i may have to skip this model, sadly.


It works! I'm 5'2" and wear it crossbody all the time.


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> It works! I'm 5'2" and wear it crossbody all the time.



So you don't find it too long? oh.. that changes everything lol ty!


----------



## pbnjam

HesitantShopper said:


> So you don't find it too long? oh.. that changes everything lol ty!




If carried off to one side, it might be a bit long. But crossbody should be fine. This is my mom with a small neo:


----------



## SmokieDragon

HesitantShopper said:


> If your short(5'2) how is the Neo strap? like for wearing perhaps crossbody? i didn't realize it had no adjustment.. to give an idea for those familiar with Michael Kors i wear the jet set crossbody on the shortest adjustment possible for crossbody?
> 
> I think i may have to skip this model, sadly.



I'm 5'1" and I bought a medium Neo in black and navy. Even though I knew the strap would be too long, I knew that I had the option to bring it to a cobbler to shorten the strap, which is what I did for the black one. The cobbler took off 7 inches! As for the navy, I haven't shortened it yet.


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> If carried off to one side, it might be a bit long. But crossbody should be fine. This is my mom with a small neo:
> 
> View attachment 2991069



Thank you, pictures help loads. Is that small?



SmokieDragon said:


> I'm 5'1" and I bought a medium Neo in black and navy. Even though I knew the strap would be too long, I knew that I had the option to bring it to a cobbler to shorten the strap, which is what I did for the black one. The cobbler took off 7 inches! As for the navy, I haven't shortened it yet.



7 inches! wow.. i had thought of that, having it adjusted... i am only interested in the small size though.


----------



## gix2lee

I am 5ft 3in. This is a pic of the small clementine cross body and as shoulder bag. I ended up getting the small poppy and the navy medium.


----------



## HesitantShopper

gix2lee said:


> I am 5ft 3in. This is a pic of the small clementine cross body and as shoulder bag. I ended up getting the small poppy and the navy medium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2991627
> View attachment 2991628



Thank you so much for posting those! very helpful!


----------



## AmyEclectic

This was my Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Navy a few weeks ago after I bought it


----------



## AmyEclectic

And look what happened :cry::cry::cry:
I was riding my bike and I leftthe strap hanging. It got stuck around my pedal and this is the result. I wasreally lucky not to fall myself, but my poor bagso sad L

Anyway Iwas so angry that I ended up buying a Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir.


----------



## EGBDF

AmyEclectic said:


> And look what happened :cry::cry::cry:
> I was riding my bike and I leftthe strap hanging. It got stuck around my pedal and this is the result. I wasreally lucky not to fall myself, but my poor bagso sad L
> 
> Anyway Iwas so angry that I ended up buying a Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir.



Oh no! But it looks like you could repair it fairly easily, as the nylon isn't torn.
And a cuir is always a good idea...


----------



## MMaiko

AmyEclectic said:


> And look what happened :cry::cry::cry:
> I was riding my bike and I leftthe strap hanging. It got stuck around my pedal and this is the result. I wasreally lucky not to fall myself, but my poor bagso sad L
> 
> Anyway Iwas so angry that I ended up buying a Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir.



Oh no!  I'm sorry that happened but it does look like it could be repaired.  Maybe?

Yay for a new Cuir!


----------



## AmyEclectic

EGBDF said:


> Oh no! But it looks like you could repair it fairly easily, as the nylon isn't torn.
> And a cuir is always a good idea...


TG the nylon isn't torn! But you're right it looks like it can be repaired. I'm so clumsy lately


----------



## AmyEclectic

MMaiko said:


> Oh no!  I'm sorry that happened but it does look like it could be repaired.  Maybe?
> 
> Yay for a new Cuir!


Thank you! And indeed...yay for the new cuir. I'm in love with it.


----------



## Almi77

First post in the forum to show you my new neo small in poppy. I love it!


----------



## AmyEclectic

Almi77 said:


> First post in the forum to show you my new neo small in poppy. I love it!


Gorgeous! I've the medium, but I really like the small.


----------



## mermaid.braid

Almi77 said:


> First post in the forum to show you my new neo small in poppy. I love it!


Wow, that is a gorgeous, glowing red!


----------



## HesitantShopper

AmyEclectic said:


> And look what happened :cry::cry::cry:
> I was riding my bike and I leftthe strap hanging. It got stuck around my pedal and this is the result. I wasreally lucky not to fall myself, but my poor bagso sad L
> 
> Anyway Iwas so angry that I ended up buying a Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir.



That's so sad! but completely echo the rest repairable! congrats on the Cuir though!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Almi77 said:


> First post in the forum to show you my new neo small in poppy. I love it!



very pretty!


----------



## RossesMaeM

Hi. How do you spot a fake longchamp neo? Xan somebody tell me please. Thankyou!


----------



## EGBDF

RossesMaeM said:


> Hi. How do you spot a fake longchamp neo? Xan somebody tell me please. Thankyou!



If you're in doubt I think it's best to  buy from an authorized retailer.


----------



## HesitantShopper

EGBDF said:


> If you're in doubt I think it's best to  buy from an authorized retailer.



Agreed.


----------



## bagsgalore123

Hey, are the neo totes suppose to come with a dust bag and care card? I didnt get one when I made a purchase at the store. Was I suppose to ask for it?
Also it is made in Romania boo.


----------



## EGBDF

bagsgalore123 said:


> Hey, are the neo totes suppose to come with a dust bag and care card? I didnt get one when I made a purchase at the store. Was I suppose to ask for it?
> Also it is made in Romania boo.



No dust bag. The Neo doesn't fold up. I only get dustbags w/leather bags.


----------



## thyzer

Has anyone used a good base shaper for the Neo Pliage Medium? It's so hard to find stuff with the sag and in black! Thx


----------



## thyzer

bagsgalore123 said:


> Hey, are the neo totes suppose to come with a dust bag and care card? I didnt get one when I made a purchase at the store. Was I suppose to ask for it?
> Also it is made in Romania boo.


Shoot mine was made in China! I purchased from Nordstrom.


----------



## pukasonqo

i was checking nordies' site (cheaper than in oz) but i cannot find the neo tote with the cross body straps in large, did they only release it in small and medium?


----------



## MMaiko

thyzer said:


> Has anyone used a good base shaper for the Neo Pliage Medium? It's so hard to find stuff with the sag and in black! Thx



I bought one from The Container Store, it's in the travel section.

http://www.containerstore.com/shop?productId=11001549&N=&Ntt=purse+organizer


----------



## gix2lee

thyzer said:


> Has anyone used a good base shaper for the Neo Pliage Medium? It's so hard to find stuff with the sag and in black! Thx


Hi. I use colorful pouches to organize the contents of my small and medium Neos and all my Le Pliage Nylon totes. The pouches  with my wallet creates a flat base so no need for a base shaper and it's also easier for me change purses. I just transfer the pouches!


----------



## seton

gix2lee said:


> Hi. I use colorful pouches to organize the contents of my small and medium Neos and all my Le Pliage Nylon totes. The pouches  with my wallet creates a flat base so no need for a base shaper and it's also easier for me change purses. I just transfer the pouches!




Pouches!


----------



## HesitantShopper

gix2lee said:


> Hi. I use colorful pouches to organize the contents of my small and medium Neos and all my Le Pliage Nylon totes. The pouches  with my wallet creates a flat base so no need for a base shaper and it's also easier for me change purses. I just transfer the pouches!



Yep, that is what i do too~


----------



## SmokieDragon

thyzer said:


> Has anyone used a good base shaper for the Neo Pliage Medium? It's so hard to find stuff with the sag and in black! Thx



This is what I use from Cloversac for my Medium Black Neo and now my Medium Cuir: http://www.cloversac.com/product/base-shaper-for-longchamp-le-pliage-neo-1515/


----------



## Tropevoli

Almi77 said:


> First post in the forum to show you my new neo small in poppy. I love it!



Gorgeous. I'm just a new to LC. Just purchased a small one in poppy. Exactly like your pic.you took nicer pic than I do   I'm kinda regretting buying a small one and think if i should've bought a medium one earlier. But many people said smaller is nicer & cuter but medium contains more if u want to put many stuff. Opinions please.


----------



## Tropevoli

WoW ( &#12444;O &#12444&#969;¨ great idea! Thanks. I'm just thinking whether to purchased a base sharper or not


----------



## AmyEclectic

Tropevoli said:


> Gorgeous. I'm just a new to LC. Just purchased a small one in poppy. Exactly like your pic.you took nicer pic than I do   I'm kinda regretting buying a small one and think if i should've bought a medium one earlier. But many people said smaller is nicer & cuter but medium contains more if u want to put many stuff. Opinions please.


I have a medium. I would say it depends where you use it for. If it's for school/work/travel the medium is the perfect size. A very practical size! But sometimes if I meet up with friends or just visit shops/musea I find the medium a little big. Because the bag is spacious, I end up carrying a lot in my bag, unnecessary. And it's not flattering to carry a big and full bag around.

Maybe the best thing is to own both sizes .


----------



## pbnjam

Tropevoli said:


> Gorgeous. I'm just a new to LC. Just purchased a small one in poppy. Exactly like your pic.you took nicer pic than I do   I'm kinda regretting buying a small one and think if i should've bought a medium one earlier. But many people said smaller is nicer & cuter but medium contains more if u want to put many stuff. Opinions please.


I started out with a medium emerald because I loved the color and Bloomies only had med. At the time I wasn't too picky so I bought the medium anyway. If I had the choice I would have gone with the smaller one first because like you said the smaller one looks nicer and more elegant imo. Then I found that the size of the medium helps hold more things. I like to use it as a gym bag to hold extra clothes, water bottle, towel, etc. 
Eventually I bought a small black neo because it can really be used from day to night. In the day for work then remove that strap and it will look very classy for going out. Luckily for work, I don't need to carry a laptop or lot of paperwork. 


AmyEclectic said:


> I have a medium. I would say it depends where you use it for. If it's for school/work/travel the medium is the perfect size. A very practical size! But sometimes if I meet up with friends or just visit shops/musea I find the medium a little big. Because the bag is spacious, I end up carrying a lot in my bag, unnecessary. And it's not flattering to carry a big and full bag around.
> 
> *Maybe the best thing is to own both sizes* .



So true! Now I have 2 med and 1 small. I think I need to buy more small to balance things out. Lol.


----------



## Tropevoli

AmyEclectic said:


> I have a medium. I would say it depends where you use it for. If it's for school/work/travel the medium is the perfect size. A very practical size! But sometimes if I meet up with friends or just visit shops/musea I find the medium a little big. Because the bag is spacious, I end up carrying a lot in my bag, unnecessary. And it's not flattering to carry a big and full bag around.
> 
> Maybe the best thing is to own both sizes .



Yes. The temptation to carry more stuff when you have more space or naturally just ended up with many things to be put lol ) 

Yes maybe i need to buy one medium. Hope there will be discount soon. I went to the shop. They have discount only for cuir. Only for yellow. Green. Pink. Hope they have discount for red ones.


----------



## Tropevoli

pbnjam said:


> I started out with a medium emerald because I loved the color and Bloomies only had med. At the time I wasn't too picky so I bought the medium anyway. If I had the choice I would have gone with the smaller one first because like you said the smaller one looks nicer and more elegant imo. Then I found that the size of the medium helps hold more things. I like to use it as a gym bag to hold extra clothes, water bottle, towel, etc.
> Eventually I bought a small black neo because it can really be used from day to night. In the day for work then remove that strap and it will look very classy for going out. Luckily for work, I don't need to carry a laptop or lot of paperwork.
> 
> 
> So true! Now I have 2 med and 1 small. I think I need to buy more small to balance things out. Lol.



WoW ( &#12444;O &#12444&#969;¨ hahaha  yes!


----------



## crixen

Is it correct that the large Neo has no strap? I've been reading on reviews from blogs and the two smaller sizes are mentioned and they both come with straps.


----------



## mermaid.braid

crixen said:


> Is it correct that the large Neo has no strap? I've been reading on reviews from blogs and the two smaller sizes are mentioned and they both come with straps.



The handbag comes in small, medium, large and they all have straps and short handles (though I imagine the large as more of a travel bag than an everyday handbag). The tote has long handles and no strap; it has the same dimensions as the 1899 (LLH) Le Pliage.


----------



## db89

I am thinking of get this model... its hard to buy before looking and trying IRL


----------



## Ltq2010

Hi all, 

I used this forum to help me find my bag, and I found pictures very useful. Here are mine. Good luck! I am 5 ft tall. I weigh 115 lbs and have a petite frame. This bag is the smallest size in this model. The color is black. It retails for 225 USD on the Longchamp site.

 I wanted a bag that would not overwhelm my body or my shoulder. I wanted a bag that was simple and had potential to be timeless and classy. I wanted to wear it to work. Initially I would have preferred the second smallest size so it would fit my + 13" laptops, textbooks, and miscellaneous items! But the medium seemed too big for my frame and I ultimately decided to carry those items in a rolling bag or a backpack. Soft textbooks still fit inside this small bag with no issues! drive.google.com/file/d/0B91dU3t2Ui0eR1k5Nk9PcFkydl9uVG1ob19tNG5yRGFPUFdZ/view?usp=sharing

drive.google.com/file/d/0B91dU3t2Ui0eNVUwUVhZeDlxelNDUERwM1N3ejExNE5KVW5r/view?usp=sharing

drive.google.com/file/d/0B91dU3t2Ui0eRlhhQTNldGxpUmViQmNCSVF6NU4yVFlOWkhJ/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Moirai

Hi ladies,
I have the medium black neo and recently used it for the first time on vacation. I like that I can use it as a carry-on and day bag. At my destination, I carry only what I need for the day. Because it is nylon and supple, the bag looks smaller when it is not full. It is easy to carry. I like that it is lightweight, easy to clean, and I can wear crossbody. I placed a cardboard covered in clear tape for smoothness and cut slightly smaller than the size of base, to give it a little shape.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Moirai said:


> Hi ladies,
> I have the medium black neo and recently used it for the first time on vacation. I like that I can use it as a carry-on and day bag. At my destination, I carry only what I need for the day. Because it is nylon and supple, the bag looks smaller when it is not full. It is easy to carry. I like that it is lightweight, easy to clean, and I can wear crossbody. I placed a cardboard covered in clear tape for smoothness and cut slightly smaller than the size of base, to give it a little shape.



I can relate to using the Neo for vacation - I just came back from a holiday where I used my Medium Navy Neo for the first time. What you have stated about it looking smaller when not full is so true and I can totally identify with that. Easy to clean - so true also. My Navy had a ramen soup stain and all I did was dab it with wet tissue paper 2 days later and the stain came out 

I also use a base shaper. I found one on Cloversac meant for Neos which I also use in my LP Cuir. Here is the link in case you are interested  http://www.cloversac.com/product/base-shaper-for-longchamp-le-pliage-neo-1515/


----------



## Moirai

SmokieDragon said:


> I can relate to using the Neo for vacation - I just came back from a holiday where I used my Medium Navy Neo for the first time. What you have stated about it looking smaller when not full is so true and I can totally identify with that. Easy to clean - so true also. My Navy had a ramen soup stain and all I did was dab it with wet tissue paper 2 days later and the stain came out
> 
> I also use a base shaper. I found one on Cloversac meant for Neos which I also use in my LP Cuir. Here is the link in case you are interested  http://www.cloversac.com/product/base-shaper-for-longchamp-le-pliage-neo-1515/



Hi SmokieDragon,
I bought the neo primarily to use for vacation, so I'm glad it worked out well. Thanks for the info on the base shaper. I really like this, esp in red since it will stand out in the darkness of the bag. Is the surface material made of nylon, polyester, or satin? And it is foam inside?


----------



## pbnjam

Does anyone know what color Neo this is? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKo2KuhLZ6M


----------



## EGBDF

pbnjam said:


> Does anyone know what color Neo this is? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKo2KuhLZ6M



Maybe hydrangea?


----------



## pbnjam

EGBDF said:


> Maybe hydrangea?


 
This looks lighter than hydrangea. I thought it could be a new color like Malabar pink. But I am not sure.


----------



## EGBDF

pbnjam said:


> This looks lighter than hydrangea. I thought it could be a new color like Malabar pink. But I am not sure.



Oh yeah, it does look like malabar. Similar to the pliage malabars posted here so far.


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> This looks lighter than hydrangea. I thought it could be a new color like Malabar pink. But I am not sure.




It is 100% Hydrangea, which is far milkier in Neo than in LP Nylon. 
Malabar does NOT come in Neo.


----------



## Shinymint

I use my large neo for baby bag, when I'm taking my kids away for 3D2N short trip I can squeeze in one tin of milk power 1.8kg and a 500g tin of cereal, with some spaces to squeeze in milk bottles and accessories too. Best of all, it can be worn crossbody over my hubby


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> It is 100% Hydrangea, which is far milkier in Neo than in LP Nylon.
> Malabar does NOT come in Neo.


 Seton - Thanks for the info! 


EGBDF said:


> Oh yeah, it does look like malabar. Similar to the pliage malabars posted here so far.


 Wishful thinking on my part!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Moirai said:


> Hi SmokieDragon,
> I bought the neo primarily to use for vacation, so I'm glad it worked out well. Thanks for the info on the base shaper. I really like this, esp in red since it will stand out in the darkness of the bag. Is the surface material made of nylon, polyester, or satin? And it is foam inside?



Hi Moirai! The surface material feels soft but not as soft and shiny as satin. There is no label so I don't know for sure what it is. As for the inside, feels like foam around cardboard. Very sturdy though. I have loaded my Neo and Cuir and the shaper is still in shape. Here is the seller's email in case you would like to contact her to find out more: contact@cloversac.com

I chose the beige because I was worried the red may bleed onto items I put inside the bag. I was probably being overly cautious but one can never be too careful


----------



## Moirai

SmokieDragon said:


> Hi Moirai! The surface material feels soft but not as soft and shiny as satin. There is no label so I don't know for sure what it is. As for the inside, feels like foam around cardboard. Very sturdy though. I have loaded my Neo and Cuir and the shaper is still in shape. Here is the seller's email in case you would like to contact her to find out more: contact@cloversac.com
> 
> I chose the beige because I was worried the red may bleed onto items I put inside the bag. I was probably being overly cautious but one can never be too careful



Thanks! Good point about the red - you're right to choose a lighter, safer color. Have a great day!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Moirai said:


> Thanks! Good point about the red - you're right to choose a lighter, safer color. Have a great day!



You're very welcome and you have a great day too!


----------



## trulysusie

Hi,

My friend bought one from another friend and showed it me because she knows I own a couple of Le Pliages and she asked me if it was authentic.

Everything seems legit except, hers doesn't have the YKK on the zipper. Is it fake?

I really don't want to answer her as I'm not an expert and I don't want to accuse our friend of anything but I showed her my LCs.

Please help


----------



## slycookies

trulysusie said:


> Hi,
> 
> My friend bought one from another friend and showed it me because she knows I own a couple of Le Pliages and she asked me if it was authentic.
> 
> Everything seems legit except, hers doesn't have the YKK on the zipper. Is it fake?
> 
> I really don't want to answer her as I'm not an expert and I don't want to accuse our friend of anything but I showed her my LCs.
> 
> Please help


 
You should try asking in the Authentication thread here:  http://forum.purseblog.com/longcham...hamp-read-1st-page-before-posting-890060.html

Make sure to follow the directions in the first post.


----------



## changingwoman

Opinions please: can a small neo hold an umbrella, a 300 page book, a water bottle, sunglasses, wallet, keys, phone?  Any room for any extras after this?  Or will I need a medium neo?  Thanks!!


----------



## pbnjam

changingwoman said:


> Opinions please: can a small neo hold an umbrella, a 300 page book, a water bottle, sunglasses, wallet, keys, phone?  Any room for any extras after this?  Or will I need a medium neo?  Thanks!!




Yes it can. There will be a bit more room. What else do you want to put in?


----------



## changingwoman

pbnjam said:


> Yes it can. There will be a bit more room. What else do you want to put in?




Yay, thank you!!!  I definitely prefer a smaller bag if possible so that's great news.  Nothing else major, maybe a shawl or a cardigan if possible, and/or a small makeup bag, but it's not essential.  Either way, it sounds like a small is probably what I need.  I'm thinking Opera . Thank you!!


----------



## pbnjam

changingwoman said:


> Yay, thank you!!!  I definitely prefer a smaller bag if possible so that's great news.  Nothing else major, maybe a shawl or a cardigan if possible, and/or a small makeup bag, but it's not essential.  Either way, it sounds like a small is probably what I need.  I'm thinking Opera . Thank you!!




This is what it looks like with the items you mentioned.



This is what it looks like on the outside so not filled to the brim yet. The color here is way off btw. It's supposed to be hydrangea.



Finally with the items out.



It looks like it can fit another small makeup bag or cardigan. Maybe not both.


----------



## pbnjam

Ok no I lied. I have added a cosmetic case and thin cardigan to the mix


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> This is what it looks like on the outside so not filled to the brim yet.



Enabler! This is extremely helpful for me! I wish to carry the very same things too, in the small I intend to get. Woohoo, so glad that they all will fit. Opera, I am bringing you home!


----------



## changingwoman

pbnjam said:


> Ok no I lied. I have added a cosmetic case and thin cardigan to the mix
> 
> View attachment 3063855




You are a LIFESAVER, thank you!!!  Very helpful pics, and your bag is gorgeous.  The small looks perfect for my needs.  I owe you big time!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Ok no I lied. I have added a cosmetic case and thin cardigan to the mix



Too fast in sending the last comment. I wish to say "Thank You" for enabling. &#128536;&#127773;&#128144;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

changingwoman said:


> You are a LIFESAVER, thank you!!!  Very helpful pics, and your bag is gorgeous.  The small looks perfect for my needs.



+1! I deliberated on the small too but the pictures helped a great deal. We will be bag twins. am eyeing the small in opera too.


----------



## changingwoman

frenziedhandbag said:


> Enabler! This is extremely helpful for me! I wish to carry the very same things too, in the small I intend to get. Woohoo, so glad that they all will fit. Opera, I am bringing you home!




Hahaha I'm right there with you.  It's gonna be Opera for me too.  Future bag twins!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

changingwoman said:


> Hahaha I'm right there with you.  It's gonna be Opera for me too.  Future bag twins!!



High five! &#9995;


----------



## changingwoman

frenziedhandbag said:


> High five! [emoji113]




Heeehee cross posting!  So excited to have my plans enabled that I'm giddy and keep forgetting to check for new posts . Highest of high fives!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

changingwoman said:


> Heeehee cross posting!  So excited to have my plans enabled that I'm giddy and keep forgetting to check for new posts . Highest of high fives!



same here! I think we both posted at the same time. It's morning here in my country and I think I am on a bag high. One item checked off my "which size?" list.


----------



## pbnjam

changingwoman said:


> You are a LIFESAVER, thank you!!!  Very helpful pics, and your bag is gorgeous.  The small looks perfect for my needs.  I owe you big time!!


Thanks and you're welcome! 


frenziedhandbag said:


> Enabler! This is extremely helpful for me! I wish to carry the very same things too, in the small I intend to get. Woohoo, so glad that they all will fit. Opera, I am bringing you home!


Lol I love neo too much not to enable!


frenziedhandbag said:


> Too fast in sending the last comment. I wish to say "Thank You" for enabling. &#55357;&#56856;&#55356;&#57117;&#55357;&#56464;


At your service! 

We can be bag triplets!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Thanks and you're welcome! Lol I love neo too much not to enable!At you're service! We can be bag triplets!



I'm increasingly in love with the line too. Yay to triplets!


----------



## mermaid.braid

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm increasingly in love with the line too. Yay to triplets!



I'm also eyeing the small Néo in Opera...future bag quadruplets?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mermaid.braid said:


> I'm also eyeing the small Néo in Opera...future bag quadruplets?



Woohoo! The more the merrier!


----------



## snowflake

Hi ladies!  How are the corners of your Neos wearing?  I'm considering the tote as my next purchase.  I bought my Le Pliage in April, carried no more than a dozen times and the corners are beginning to scuff.  Am disappointed and hoping the Neos are a more hard wearing alternative.


----------



## Inferknight

snowflake said:


> Hi ladies!  How are the corners of your Neos wearing?  I'm considering the tote as my next purchase.  I bought my Le Pliage in April, carried no more than a dozen times and the corners are beginning to scuff.  Am disappointed and hoping the Neos are a more hard wearing alternative.



I bought mine a month ago, carried it almost everyday, stuffed it to the max with a small textbook, calculator, and even a 1L Nalgene....etc. I've basically abused it because its my throw around purse, and...2 of my corners are showing slight fraying. The other 2 are okay though.


----------



## herfyjo

I love my Neos.  I have the Bloomies blue tote and the medium handbag in Beige.  While I don't abuse my bags, I'm not super dainty with them either.  They still look like new.  I love Neos!

I was at Nordstrom to check colors of the Cuir tote and saw the new colors for Fall.  To me, Pebble is too pale of a gray to use for the season but Opera is magnificent.  It's a deep red, almost burgundy, and will be a great color to match with fall outfits.  It's the next bag on my list.


----------



## snowflake

Inferknight said:


> I bought mine a month ago, carried it almost everyday, stuffed it to the max with a small textbook, calculator, and even a 1L Nalgene....etc. I've basically abused it because its my throw around purse, and...2 of my corners are showing slight fraying. The other 2 are okay though.



Thanks for your reply!  Fraying seems to be inevitable with the LPs and Neos but I'd hoped it would happen after owning the bag for years not months.  I'll hold off for now and save my pennies for the cuir.


----------



## lovelystars

hi ladies. anyone any mod shots with the medium and small Neo? can't seem to decide!!


----------



## sky8713

Joining the club here - made a trip down to Harrods today as they were having a 10% off weekend and bought a medium Le Pliage Neo in Navy! 

(I also now have my eye on the crossbody Le Pliage Neo, unfortunately Harrods was sold out of the black version of it...)



lovelystars said:


> hi ladies. anyone any mod shots with the medium and small Neo? can't seem to decide!!



I don't have any mod shots, but I did deliberate between the medium and small Neos, and decided on the medium because I wanted to be able to carry around A4 sized folders...


----------



## EmPathetic

Can anyone give me some advice re size? I am looking at the small neo & wondering if it would fit an ipad mini, dslr with lense, a wallet, phone and a small makeup pouch comfortably?


----------



## HeatherL

EmPathetic said:


> Can anyone give me some advice re size? I am looking at the small neo & wondering if it would fit an ipad mini, dslr with lense, a wallet, phone and a small makeup pouch comfortably?




If you look at the "what's in my longchamp" thread post #1015 is my small Neo.  I'd say yes all the items you mentioned would fit comfortably (not too sure how big the dslr with lense is tho).  It's amazing how how deceiving the size of these bags are and just too cute as well!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

herfyjo said:


> To me, Pebble is too pale of a gray to use for the season but Opera is magnificent.  It's a deep red, almost burgundy, and will be a great color to match with fall outfits.  It's the next bag on my list.



+1. I was set on the small Opera Neo but my mum loves it too so I think I'll be getting one for her as a gift instead.


----------



## EmPathetic

HeatherL said:


> If you look at the "what's in my longchamp" thread post #1015 is my small Neo.




Thanks for that! Definitely looks like it should be big enough, and even if I can't fit my camera it still looks like it would be handy as a travel handbag. Now to decide which colour to get!


----------



## sweetlove

I wasn't going to get one and I haven't bought a longchamp in like three years, but yesterday I saw a girl with the neo in billberry. Count me in


----------



## Jannychu

EmPathetic said:


> Can anyone give me some advice re size? I am looking at the small neo & wondering if it would fit an ipad mini, dslr with lense, a wallet, phone and a small makeup pouch comfortably?



Here's my small Neo in black (I just bought it today lol) with all the mentioned items along with a few additions. 

As you can see in the photos below, everything listed does indeed fit inside this awesome purse. The Le Pliage line is truly the modern-day Mary Poppins bag! The zipper closes completely with just a tiny bit of effort when you get to the DSLR. 

As you can see in the last two photos, there's a slight bulge on the left side of the purse due to the size of the camera + lens. The largest lens I could attach to my camera was an 18-135mm; I wouldn't try to fit anything larger for fear of compromising the zipper. A smaller lens such as a 50mm or pancake lens (40mm or 24mm) would not be an issue. I should note that I wrap my DSLR in a [not pictured] stretchable neoprene sleeve for some basic protection if I stow the DSLR in any other bag aside from my actual camera bag. The neoprene sleeve adds a bit of bulk around the camera and I'm sure the Neo cannot be zipped closed properly with the 18-135mm lens attached. Even though the DSLR did fit inside, personally I'd use a larger purse/bag to tote the camera in so I wouldn't have to worry about the zipper closure (and so I could keep it wrapped in the protective sleeve). Or just use a smaller lens.

The addition of a DSLR does add a fair amount of weight to the purse. If I stowed my camera inside as pictured I'd wear the Neo crossbody to help distribute the weight. And I'd also keep a hand on the side of the purse at all times when on the go for some extra protection. Gotta protect that camera and lens; precious cargo costs more than this purse!

Hope this helps! If carrying a DSLR is a priority/on the daily in your case, I'd suggest the medium Neo for a larger lens capacity (and more room to stow your other essentials). Otherwise, if you plan to use smaller lenses or if you only occasionally carry your DSLR without a camera bag, then the small Neo may be just right for you. 

*Small Le Pliage Neo:*

iPhone 6 Plus
iPad Mini
Canon Rebel T5i/EOS 700D DSLR camera with 18-135mm IS STM lens
wallet
sunglasses + sunglasses case
makeup pouch (red plaid & polka dots)
pouch for small items i.e. keys, packet of tissues, earphones, hand lotion, hand sanitizer
packet of gum


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Jannychu said:


> Here's my small Neo in black



It still looks very nice,non bulky I think,  even with all the load. I have two medium Neos and love them. Originally intended to get the small Neo in Opera but Mum loves it as much as I do so will get it for her instead.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Jannychu said:


> Here's my small Neo in black



I forgot to add, love your family of plushies too. &#128522;


----------



## EmPathetic

Jannychu said:


> Here's my small Neo in black (I just bought it today lol) with all the mentioned items along with a few additions.



Thank you so much for your incredibly informative post, pictures and advice about the camera. I actually just purchased a wrap for my dslr, not thinking it would add as much bulk as it unfortunately does. Definitely something to consider, though.



Jannychu said:


> Hope this helps! If carrying a DSLR is a priority/on the daily in your case, I'd suggest the medium Neo for a larger lens capacity (and more room to stow your other essentials). Otherwise, if you plan to use smaller lenses or if you only occasionally carry your DSLR without a camera bag, then the small Neo may be just right for you.



I am really only wanting to use it to carry my dlsr for travel/shore excursions & after seeing your pictures I am sure I could get away with the small, even if that means I can't bring an extra lens. 

Thanks again for your help! I've been debating which colour to get, I have a Neo tote & a Le Pliage shopping bag both in Myrtille, so trying to talk myself into getting a different colour this time. I must admit I am liking the black!


----------



## Zoeyprincess

Hi Guys

Just wondering what year ?or if the Emerald green Le Pliage Neo still available in store or discontinued? also Ive seen beige recently is this a limited edition too?


----------



## pbnjam

Zoeyprincess said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just wondering what year ?or if the Emerald green Le Pliage Neo still available in store or discontinued? also Ive seen beige recently is this a limited edition too?




I bought a med LP neo in emerald last Summer 2014. Not sure if it's still available tho.. I think it was a limited edition color.


----------



## tflowers921

Zoeyprincess said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just wondering what year ?or if the Emerald green Le Pliage Neo still available in store or discontinued? also Ive seen beige recently is this a limited edition too?




They switch the colors by year & season. The beige was a summer color so they don't have it available for fall/winter.


----------



## Zoeyprincess

pbnjam said:


> I bought a med LP neo in emerald last Summer 2014. Not sure if it's still available tho.. I think it was a limited edition color.




Thank you for the info! hope they reproduce the emerald again


----------



## Zoeyprincess

tflowers921 said:


> They switch the colors by year & season. The beige was a summer color so they don't have it available for fall/winter.




Thank you for this! been checking their site, hopefully they'll have a new upcoming plain color for their neo collection  Thank you


----------



## zhnafisal

I cant decide between medium or large. 

I need to carry my 15" laptop with my organizer and some other essentials. Can the medium size fit?


----------



## sienna330

Hi there! It's my first post. Was wondering if the Neo comes in Raisin color and if someone can post a picture please?  thanks you!


----------



## pbnjam

sienna330 said:


> Hi there! It's my first post. Was wondering if the Neo comes in Raisin color and if someone can post a picture please?  thanks you!




It comes in bilberry which is a dark purple. I don't have it but you can do a search for it on this thread or google.


----------



## sanindlbs

Been crushing for this bag for a year. Really wanted to get the shocking orange, but they didn't have it anymore come summer


----------



## sienna330

Thank you for your reply!  I saw the bilberry. But I also saw a burgundy looking one on a deal site and they named it Grape. So was wondering if that's authentic or fake because the raisin color is not available on the longchamp website.


----------



## naja79

Hi,

I would like to verify what I saw on Harrods' website :
( http://www.harrods.com/product/le-pliage-neo-medium-handbag/longchamp/b12-0401-076-LGC-259 )

The details stated as follow :


2 top handles
*Detachable, adjustable shoulder strap*
Zipped top with leather popper-up closure
Spacious inner compartment
Interior pouch pocket
H28cm x W32cm x D17cm
Nylon canvas with a genuine leather trim
Anyone can confirm if the strap now can be adjusted?  Try to search for the photos but couldn't find any that can convince me. Went to LC official web, also no info on this to confirm.


----------



## goldfish19

naja79 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to verify what I saw on Harrods' website :
> ( http://www.harrods.com/product/le-pliage-neo-medium-handbag/longchamp/b12-0401-076-LGC-259 )
> 
> The details stated as follow :
> 
> 
> 2 top handles
> *Detachable, adjustable shoulder strap*
> Zipped top with leather popper-up closure
> Spacious inner compartment
> Interior pouch pocket
> H28cm x W32cm x D17cm
> Nylon canvas with a genuine leather trim
> Anyone can confirm if the strap now can be adjusted?  Try to search for the photos but couldn't find any that can convince me. Went to LC official web, also no info on this to confirm.



The strap is not adjustable. It must have been a mistake.


----------



## Hppp

Hi everyone!! I just bought a longchamp neo in medium navy. I went home to check and saw quite a number crease marks on the bag. Is it normal that the neo creases so easily? I have a planetes but it didn't have the crease mark even though I had it for 2 years. Anyone here have issues like that? Thanks!


----------



## EGBDF

Hppp said:


> Hi everyone!! I just bought a longchamp neo in medium navy. I went home to check and saw quite a number crease marks on the bag. Is it normal that the neo creases so easily? I have a planetes but it didn't have the crease mark even though I had it for 2 years. Anyone here have issues like that? Thanks!



Are you able to post some pictures of the creases? Mine don't get creases.


----------



## Hppp

This is only one part of the bag. The other sides also have similar creases. Sorry about the bad quality pic. 


By the way, the small Neo can it fit A4 folder?

Thanks


----------



## bopfrt

None of my 3 neos have creased like that. One of them I take on business trips a lot (the black one), so it takes quite the beating in planes under the seat or folded in my suitcase. I would call the store.



Hppp said:


> View attachment 3152278
> View attachment 3152283
> 
> 
> This is only one part of the bag. The other sides also have similar creases. Sorry about the bad quality pic.
> 
> 
> By the way, the small Neo can it fit A4 folder?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Hppp

bopfrt said:


> None of my 3 neos have creased like that. One of them I take on business trips a lot (the black one), so it takes quite the beating in planes under the seat or folded in my suitcase. I would call the store.


I have went back to the store and asked the SA. She told me that the creases on the neo are normal and it shows especially on the darker colors. She showed me a few other pieces and all had similar crease, some of them its even worse. she assured me that after frequent usage, the creases will go off. i am not sure whether is it that my neo is made in china, or maybe, this batch of the neo had got issues.


----------



## gincap

snowflake said:


> Hi ladies!  How are the corners of your Neos wearing?  I'm considering the tote as my next purchase.  I bought my Le Pliage in April, carried no more than a dozen times and the corners are beginning to scuff.  Am disappointed and hoping the Neos are a more hard wearing alternative.


Same with me. I have le pleage neo in small size. I bought it around may or june. I only use it 1 time in 1 week And my bag's corner now become sharp. I just put 2 phone. Purse. A small bag of make up. I think its no heavy but my corner still become like that. I afraid it will be broken


----------



## farahellyna

My latest addition. navy blue small. Such a great, petite little bag. No regrets


----------



## pbnjam

farahellyna said:


> My latest addition. navy blue small. Such a great, petite little bag. No regrets




Very pretty! I have this in a medium.


----------



## farahellyna

pbnjam said:


> Very pretty! I have this in a medium.



I was so torn with the sizes the other day before getting it. I'm always afraid to buy a small bag that it couldn't fit the things i might need later on but this one fits perfectly for now & i have a 2-year-old. It even fits my son's stuff too together with mine. Love it to bits!  might consider on getting an LP medium/large short handle too in the near future.


----------



## pbnjam

farahellyna said:


> I was so torn with the sizes the other day before getting it. I'm always afraid to buy a small bag that it couldn't fit the things i might need later on but this one fits perfectly for now & i have a 2-year-old. It even fits my son's stuff too together with mine. Love it to bits!  might consider on getting an LP medium/large short handle too in the near future.



I have both the small and med short handle with long strap. Small fits a lot and is big enough for own things. You can't go wrong with either size.


----------



## bopfrt

sanindlbs said:


> Been crushing for this bag for a year. Really wanted to get the shocking orange, but they didn't have it anymore come summer



I just bought it in the small size a couple of weeks ago for $119 on My Habit. Looks like they still have a few. I had wanted it for a long time too and could not believe the price. Had to get it immediately.


----------



## Bubbzy

Hi there, new to the forum  im looking at getting my first LC bag and the neo it is! Cant decide between the navy or pebble colour. Any suggestions? (ps, i mostly wear neutral such as black grey white)


----------



## catsinthebag

Bubbzy said:


> Hi there, new to the forum  im looking at getting my first LC bag and the neo it is! Cant decide between the navy or pebble colour. Any suggestions? (ps, i mostly wear neutral such as black grey white)



I really love the navy in the Neo line, it has an almost jewel-tone quality to it. Pebble is pretty but I'd be afraid of getting it dirty.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Bubbzy said:


> Hi there, new to the forum  im looking at getting my first LC bag and the neo it is! Cant decide between the navy or pebble colour. Any suggestions? (ps, i mostly wear neutral such as black grey white)



I have a Navy so I may be biased. The Navy is very pretty. It can look different depending on the lighting. Even when you wear all black, the Navy stands out and looks great 

The Pebble is rather light in colour. When you wear your greys, it may not stand out so much.


----------



## Lemer11040

I just ordered first longchamp in myhabit. It is a neo small in Clementine. Do u gals think the color is too pop? I was struggling to get a medium one, but then choosing small.


----------



## seton

Lemer11040 said:


> I just ordered first longchamp in myhabit. It is a neo small in Clementine. Do u gals think the color is too pop? I was struggling to get a medium one, but then choosing small.




I def think it's a spring/summer shade. it's a bright, almost neon-bright orange.


----------



## bopfrt

seton said:


> I def think it's a spring/summer shade. it's a bright, almost neon-bright orange.



Agreed. Although I took mine out on Halloween


----------



## ddaphanie

May I know which shoe shop did u bring all for bags for alteration? Bcos I got a longchamp Neo and the strap is just way too long.


----------



## perfecthandbag

catsinthebag said:


> I really love the navy in the Neo line, it has an almost jewel-tone quality to it. Pebble is pretty but I'd be afraid of getting it dirty.


i cry every week with pebble - so hard to keep clean! blue super elegant and less stressful


----------



## bopfrt

ddaphanie said:


> May I know which shoe shop did u bring all for bags for alteration? Bcos I got a longchamp Neo and the strap is just way too long.



Look on mautto.com, you can buy a new strap there in whatever length and material you like.


----------



## ella_lala0806

Hi all..am new here &#128512;&#128512;
am wondering.is neo line got shopping tote in medium size (25x25x14cm)? I know they only got large size right (31×30x19cm)


----------



## Hoya94

Here is my new neo in khaki. Bought it today at the KOP Longchamp store!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Hoya94 said:


> Here is my new neo in khaki. Bought it today at the KOP Longchamp store!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261395
> View attachment 3261396



Loving the khaki! Congrats!


----------



## seton

Hoya94 said:


> Here is my new neo in khaki. Bought it today at the KOP Longchamp store!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261395
> View attachment 3261396



Awesome!


----------



## Hoya94

Cosmopolitan said:


> Loving the khaki! Congrats!




Thank you!


----------



## Hoya94

seton said:


> Awesome!




Thanks!


----------



## Hoya94

Do you think the bag is too big in large. When I compared it to my 1899 and put them next to each other they looked to be about the same size even though the  measurements don't seem to match up on paper. What do you think?


----------



## thedseer

Hoya94 said:


> Here is my new neo in khaki. Bought it today at the KOP Longchamp store!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261395
> View attachment 3261396



Nice-love the color!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Hoya94 said:


> Here is my new neo in khaki. Bought it today at the KOP Longchamp store!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261395
> View attachment 3261396




Very nice! Love the color


----------



## Hoya94

thedseer said:


> Nice-love the color!




Me too!  It's a great bag!


----------



## Hoya94

MahoganyQT said:


> Very nice! Love the color




Thanks! The color is gorgeous!


----------



## thumbelina1984

Hi.. Been reading past post about this neo lc to found out about the zip seems couldnt found it. Does it use the ykk zip only or not? If without does it means fake? Can owner check ur bag advise &#128522; Thanks in advance.


----------



## pbnjam

thumbelina1984 said:


> Hi.. Been reading past post about this neo lc to found out about the zip seems couldnt found it. Does it use the ykk zip only or not? If without does it means fake? Can owner check ur bag advise [emoji4] Thanks in advance.




I checked two of my neos and both have YKK on the zippers. Hope that helps.


----------



## thumbelina1984

Ok thanks. &#128522; 
Found in the internet, a youtuber make a review of the bag and read in the comment part her bag do not have the ykk zip. said that she bought in paris boutique. I guess the authentic bag does come without the ykk zip.


----------



## TejasMama

Does anyone have both the small and the medium Neo in the same color?  Part of me thinks it is crazy but another part of me can really see why both--if you love the color--would be necessary.  I have a medium neo in opera and I love the color so much that I think a small would be really useful.  It's a perfect daily size to carry.  The medium isn't that big but it sometimes feels like more bag than I need when I'm out and about.  Maybe I need to have my head examined...


----------



## Cosmopolitan

TejasMama said:


> Does anyone have both the small and the medium Neo in the same color?  Part of me thinks it is crazy but another part of me can really see why both--if you love the color--would be necessary.  I have a medium neo in opera and I love the color so much that I think a small would be really useful.  It's a perfect daily size to carry.  The medium isn't that big but it sometimes feels like more bag than I need when I'm out and about.  Maybe I need to have my head examined...



Lol! I don't have a medium but I can firmly attest to the usefulness and spaciousness of the small.  The small Neo holds a full size wallet, cosmetic case, folding umbrella, sunglasses case, key case, iPhone and there's room to spare. I could add my iPad in there too but I don't usually carry that everyday. I say if you think the size would work for you and you like the color, why not buy another? I own black Pliages in various sizes after all. The operas are selling out fast though.


----------



## EGBDF

TejasMama said:


> Does anyone have both the small and the medium Neo in the same color?  Part of me thinks it is crazy but another part of me can really see why both--if you love the color--would be necessary.  I have a medium neo in opera and I love the color so much that I think a small would be really useful.  It's a perfect daily size to carry.  The medium isn't that big but it sometimes feels like more bag than I need when I'm out and about.  Maybe I need to have my head examined...



hehe, I have a small and a medium in navy.


----------



## obsessedwb

i bought the small one in pink  Had to go out of town so the bag still sits prettily in my closet


----------



## TejasMama

Cosmopolitan said:


> Lol! I don't have a medium but I can firmly attest to the usefulness and spaciousness of the small.  The small Neo holds a full size wallet, cosmetic case, folding umbrella, sunglasses case, key case, iPhone and there's room to spare. I could add my iPad in there too but I don't usually carry that everyday. I say if you think the size would work for you and you like the color, why not buy another? I own black Pliages in various sizes after all. The operas are selling out fast though.



Yes, opera really sold out fast.  I have it in the medium, which I love, but sometimes I feel like my things are swimming around in there if I don't have that much to carry.  I would normally not do this but I carry Longchamp all the time so it seems like it would be a good idea, especially with a color that I love and probably won't be around again.  Lots of sales right now!


----------



## TejasMama

EGBDF said:


> hehe, I have a small and a medium in navy.



This makes me feel better.


----------



## pbnjam

TejasMama said:


> Does anyone have both the small and the medium Neo in the same color?  Part of me thinks it is crazy but another part of me can really see why both--if you love the color--would be necessary.  I have a medium neo in opera and I love the color so much that I think a small would be really useful.  It's a perfect daily size to carry.  The medium isn't that big but it sometimes feels like more bag than I need when I'm out and about.  Maybe I need to have my head examined...




I don't have the same color in both sizes but I know what you mean abt the size. The small neo is not that small at all and can hold a lot. I actually carry the small more than med. But sometimes if I have a small jacket with me then medium will be better. If you love opera, you should get it fast! Or else it might be hard to find.


----------



## Rose71

Today I bought the neo medium in pinkcan´t decide between pearl, but I have another silver bag, navy - I love at all -  but I have 3 another navy bags, and black is me to normally, but fine - the SA helps me and we decided the pink one to me. I love the thing I can take a strap over the shoulder and crossbody. So I hope I will be happy with my voice.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

TejasMama said:


> Does anyone have both the small and the medium Neo in the same color?



I think its highly justified to own both sizes.  If the color works for you, why not? Opera is a beautiful color and I really think the right tone makes a whole lot difference. I highly recommend you getting the small too before Opera becomes hard to find.


----------



## TejasMama

frenziedhandbag said:


> I think its highly justified to own both sizes.  If the color works for you, why not? Opera is a beautiful color and I really think the right tone makes a whole lot difference. I highly recommend you getting the small too before Opera becomes hard to find.



I think you're right.  Opera is pretty hard to find already, especially in the small size.  With other bags, one particular style/color would be enough has I try to be pretty minimalist overall, but when it comes to Longchamp, I just reach for those all the time.  They are so easy to carry and fit almost every situation. I have yet to be in a work/personal/travel situation where that bag has not fit the bill--and I'm pretty particular about how a bag functions for me.  Thank you!


----------



## TejasMama

PHP:
	






Rose71 said:


> Today I bought the neo medium in pinkcan´t decide between pearl, but I have another silver bag, navy - I love at all -  but I have 3 another navy bags, and black is me to normally, but fine - the SA helps me and we decided the pink one to me. I love the thing I can take a strap over the shoulder and crossbody. So I hope I will be happy with my voice.



I think the pink is such a pretty option, especially with spring coming on now. And I agree about navy--love it as an alternative to black bags.  Enjoy you new neo!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

TejasMama said:


> I just reach for those all the time.  They are so easy to carry and fit almost every situation. I have yet to be in a work/personal/travel situation where that bag has not fit the bill.



You said it! LC is simply a joy to carry and perfect for almost all occasions. Good luck in hunting down that small Opera.


----------



## Rose71

TejasMama said:


> I think the pink is such a pretty option, especially with spring coming on now. And I agree about navy--love it as an alternative to black bags.  Enjoy you new neo!


Thanks she makes a perfekt job with a pop of colour


----------



## justwatchin

Would it be unusual for the Neo to be made in Romania?


----------



## sleepykris

justwatchin said:


> Would it be unusual for the Neo to be made in Romania?


The small opera I received from bag shop is made in Romania also.


----------



## moose81

If any of you have had the neo in pebble for awhile, does it still look good?  I've been debating picking one up while they are still available but I'm worried about getting it dirty since it's such a light color.

I really wish they came out with the neo in a darker gray!


----------



## A2wonbaby

TejasMama said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the pink is such a pretty option, especially with spring coming on now. And I agree about navy--love it as an alternative to black bags.  Enjoy you new neo!


Did you get your opera small neo?  There is one on Myhabit.com.


----------



## karinalou

Is anyone familiar with this embroidered neo? I'm having a hard time finding information online.


----------



## TejasMama

A2wonbaby said:


> Did you get your opera small neo?  There is one on Myhabit.com.



Thank you!  I actually was able to get one and for 25% off so I'm really happy.


----------



## khriseeee

^bagmaster is known to sell fakes. That style does not exist for the neo le pliage


----------



## AtlDesigner

Zoeyprincess said:


> Thank you for the info! hope they reproduce the emerald again




Hi - have you found an emerald Neo yet?  I'm looking for one too. Thanks.


----------



## TejasMama

I don't remember seeing the emerald but I did just see the new khaki and I love it...looks very versatile...

If I spot emerald, I'll let you know..


----------



## AtlDesigner

TejasMama said:


> I don't remember seeing the emerald but I did just see the new khaki and I love it...looks very versatile...
> 
> If I spot emerald, I'll let you know..




Thank you!!


----------



## lakemeader

My first plastic zippered Longchamp and totally excited to use it! 
I got a dark brown.


----------



## A2wonbaby

Oh geez, I just got a Opera neo large tote on Myhabit.  I bought 2 lonchamps last month!  I feel so guilty. $158 with tax and shipping, so it wasn't even an incredible deal  *sigh  I pulled the trigger b/c I felt the color looked good with my typical outfits.  My uniform is black/white striped shirts with black, cream, or denim. And I have so many cheap (but cute) totes because I love totes, so I'm not lacking in bags to haul my mommy stuff around.  Please enable me!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

A2wonbaby said:


> Oh geez, I just got a Opera neo large tote on Myhabit.



It is a good buy. Opera looks so chic and the rich color works for everything. You actually made a very smart investment here as Opera is increasingly getting hard to find and secondly, the Neo tote is going to outlast all the others because it is so durable and lastly, you are going to look great with it. There, fully justified! Congrats on scoring it!


----------



## A2wonbaby

frenziedhandbag said:


> It is a good buy. Opera looks so chic and the rich color works for everything. You actually made a very smart investment here as Opera is increasingly getting hard to find and secondly, the Neo tote is going to outlast all the others because it is so durable and lastly, you are going to look great with it. There, fully justified! Congrats on scoring it!


Thanks!!!


----------



## TejasMama

A2wonbaby said:


> Oh geez, I just got a Opera neo large tote on Myhabit.  I bought 2 lonchamps last month!  I feel so guilty. $158 with tax and shipping, so it wasn't even an incredible deal  *sigh  I pulled the trigger b/c I felt the color looked good with my typical outfits.  My uniform is black/white striped shirts with black, cream, or denim. And I have so many cheap (but cute) totes because I love totes, so I'm not lacking in bags to haul my mommy stuff around.  Please enable me!



I think that it was good for you to get it while you can.  Opera really is one of those colors that is very special and so versatile.  It's getting very hard to find.  I've received several compliments when carrying mine.  Enjoy it!


----------



## A2wonbaby

TejasMama said:


> I think that it was good for you to get it while you can.  Opera really is one of those colors that is very special and so versatile.  It's getting very hard to find.  I've received several compliments when carrying mine.  Enjoy it!


Unfortunately, I'm returning my opera tote.  I do really like the color, but this tote wasn't as nice as my small navy neo.  The finish on the handles (the colored glue like substance that binds the handles together) was really rough, whereas the handles on my small neo and cuir are  smooth. Also the flap wasn't as soft.  This I didn't care about, but overall the bag didn't have the luxury feeling that I enjoyed from my other 2 Longchamps.  I almost thought it was fake and posted pics on the authentication thread, but it was authenticated.


----------



## TejasMama

A2wonbaby said:


> Unfortunately, I'm returning my opera tote.  I do really like the color, but this tote wasn't as nice as my small navy neo.  The finish on the handles (the colored glue like substance that binds the handles together) was really rough, whereas the handles on my small neo and cuir are  smooth. Also the flap wasn't as soft.  This I didn't care about, but overall the bag didn't have the luxury feeling that I enjoyed from my other 2 Longchamps.  I almost thought it was fake and posted pics on the authentication thread, but it was authenticated.



I'm so sorry to hear that but it is best that you make sure your money is well spent, so if you don't love it, back it goes. Sorry it didn't work out.


----------



## GodivaChocolate

I bought this today in a light grey color. I wanted it for travel and I think its a great bag, the only issue is that it doesn't have an inside zip. It has a pocket that is sort of oddly placed, the pocket opening is right underneath the zipper but other than that I think this is a good bag for travel.


----------



## sleepykris

A2wonbaby said:


> Unfortunately, I'm returning my opera tote.  I do really like the color, but this tote wasn't as nice as my small navy neo.  The finish on the handles (the colored glue like substance that binds the handles together) was really rough, whereas the handles on my small neo and cuir are  smooth. Also the flap wasn't as soft.  This I didn't care about, but overall the bag didn't have the luxury feeling that I enjoyed from my other 2 Longchamps.  I almost thought it was fake and posted pics on the authentication thread, but it was authenticated.




I received my small opera from Rue La La and it's perfect.  If you like the color still and would like, I would watch to see if Rue La La brings it back.  However, it's final sales there.


----------



## A2wonbaby

sleepykris said:


> I received my small opera from Rue La La and it's perfect.  If you like the color still and would like, I would watch to see if Rue La La brings it back.  However, it's final sales there.


That's okay. Thanks for offering.  I was interested in the long handle large tote neo, and I'm glad I got to see it in person.  I loved how the tote looked online and Youtube reviews, but I didn't like it as much in person.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I received two more Neos today (khaki and navy), bringing my total number of Neos to five, all purchased from Longchamp or authorized major retailers. While I love them all (seriously!) and they are all high-quality bags, there are definitely differences based on their country of origin. The leather on the "made in Romania" Neos is thicker and plusher, while the leather on the "made in China" Neos is thinner, stiffer and has barely any sueded nap at all on the back of the flap. Also the Romania bag straps are a good 1" longer than the China bag straps, which makes a slight difference in cross-body wearability. Fwiw... perhaps this is of interest to authenticators or potential buyers.


----------



## pbnjam

Cosmopolitan said:


> I received two more Neos today (khaki and navy), bringing my total number of Neos to five, all purchased from Longchamp or authorized major retailers. While I love them all (seriously!) and they are all high-quality bags, there are definitely differences based on their country of origin. The leather on the "made in Romania" Neos is thicker and plusher, while the leather on the "made in China" Neos is thinner, stiffer and has barely any sueded nap at all on the back of the flap. Also the Romania bag straps are a good 1" longer than the China bag straps, which makes a slight difference in cross-body wearability. Fwiw... perhaps this is of interest to authenticators or potential buyers.




I also did not keep the opera neo because I found that the strap is a bit shorter than my other neos. A bit disappointing since I wear them all as crossbodies. I wish the strap lengths didn't vary. I find this to be the same with LP Cuir.

But now my sights are set on khaki since opera didn't work out.


----------



## catsinthebag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I received two more Neos today (khaki and navy), bringing my total number of Neos to five, all purchased from Longchamp or authorized major retailers. While I love them all (seriously!) and they are all high-quality bags, there are definitely differences based on their country of origin. The leather on the "made in Romania" Neos is thicker and plusher, while the leather on the "made in China" Neos is thinner, stiffer and has barely any sueded nap at all on the back of the flap. Also the Romania bag straps are a good 1" longer than the China bag straps, which makes a slight difference in cross-body wearability. Fwiw... perhaps this is of interest to authenticators or potential buyers.



Five Neos -- lucky you! What other colors do you have? 

I'm not usually a green person when it comes to bags, but I have to say, this season's Khaki is very intriguing.... 



pbnjam said:


> I also did not keep the opera neo because I found that the strap is a bit shorter than my other neos. A bit disappointing since I wear them all as crossbodies. I wish the strap lengths didn't vary. I find this to be the same with LP Cuir.
> 
> But now my sights are set on khaki since opera didn't work out.



I agree, the variety of strap lengths can be frustrating. Like you, I wear the Neo's and Cuir's crossbody almost all the time. I'm lucky I have a boutique nearby and can try them on. Otherwise I might be too afraid to buy!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

pbnjam said:


> I also did not keep the opera neo because I found that the strap is a bit shorter than my other neos. A bit disappointing since I wear them all as crossbodies. I wish the strap lengths didn't vary. I find this to be the same with LP Cuir.
> 
> But now my sights are set on khaki since opera didn't work out.




Thanks for sympathizing about the variations.  I agree that the straps on some of my Neos are too short to wear comfortably cross-body. I have been particularly surprised at the leather variations that I mentioned above. The flaps on different bags look substantially different on the underside. 

In any event I highly recommend the khaki! Prettier IRL than in the pics. Very neutral though and I think it will go with a lot.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

catsinthebag said:


> Five Neos -- lucky you! What other colors do you have?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not usually a green person when it comes to bags, but I have to say, this season's Khaki is very intriguing....




I'm a boring black-bag lover lol. I have three black Neos: the large long handle tote, the original 2014 crossbody that has since been discontinued and the small handbag. Plus since today I now have the small handbag in khaki and navy. 

After owning many of the regular Pliages over the years, I was so thrilled when the Neos came out in 2014. Love the silver hardware, the coordinating leather trim, the thicker material and the slightly more structured style. Just find the Neos dressier and easier to match in my wardrobe.


----------



## catsinthebag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I'm a boring black-bag lover lol. I have three black Neos: the large long handle tote, the original 2014 crossbody that has since been discontinued and the small handbag. Plus since today I now have the small handbag in khaki and navy.
> 
> After owning many of the regular Pliages over the years, I was so thrilled when the Neos came out in 2014. Love the silver hardware, the coordinating leather trim, the thicker material and the slightly more structured style. Just find the Neos dressier and easier to match in my wardrobe.



I'm twins with you on the large black long handle Neo. I'm not familiar with the discontinued crossbody, but I also have the small black handbag. Keep thinking about the navy because I love the jewel-tone quality it has. Like you, I love the silver HW on the Neos. I have regular Le Pliages but my next one of those will be a special order so I can get gunmetal hardware!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

catsinthebag said:


> I'm twins with you on the large black long handle Neo. I'm not familiar with the discontinued crossbody, but I also have the small black handbag. Keep thinking about the navy because I love the jewel-tone quality it has. Like you, I love the silver HW on the Neos. I have regular Le Pliages but my next one of those will be a special order so I can get gunmetal hardware!




The navy Neos have an extra shimmer about them for sure. 

The 2014 crossbody was awesome but very under the radar. Hold a ton yet lie flat against the body. Not bulky at all despite the crappy stock photos. Great for travel.


----------



## catsinthebag

Cosmopolitan said:


> The navy Neos have an extra shimmer about them for sure.
> 
> The 2014 crossbody was awesome but very under the radar. Hold a ton yet lie flat against the body. Not bulky at all despite the crappy stock photos. Great for travel.
> 
> View attachment 3303045
> 
> 
> View attachment 3303046



Cool bag! It looks like it was made for travel. I have to say, I wish the Neo tote also came in a smaller size, like the medium long-handle in the Le Pliage line. I wish they did this in the Cuir line too, honestly.


----------



## Naminami

Hi.
Is anybody can show between neo small or medium to le pliage large?
Cannot decided want to pick neo small/medium, already had le pliage tote large. 
So, i really appreciate to anyone can take a pict and show me the different  just bags and +on model shoot i hope.

Thanks a lot


----------



## Naminami

1 more question 
How much is the width of shoulder strap on neo?
Thanks a lot


----------



## pbnjam

Naminami said:


> Hi.
> 
> Is anybody can show between neo small or medium to le pliage large?
> 
> Cannot decided want to pick neo small/medium, already had le pliage tote large.
> 
> So, i really appreciate to anyone can take a pict and show me the different  just bags and +on model shoot i hope.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot




Which neo are you referring to? The one with short handle or long handle? The short handle one has an extra long removable strap. I don't have a large LP tote to compare them with tho.


----------



## Naminami

pbnjam said:


> Which neo are you referring to? The one with short handle or long handle? The short handle one has an extra long removable strap. I don't have a large LP tote to compare them with tho.


Hi.
Width the removable strap i mean.


----------



## pbnjam

Naminami said:


> Hi.
> Width the removable strap i mean.



The width of the removable strap is 1.25".


----------



## Naminami

pbnjam said:


> The width of the removable strap is 1.25".


Ok thanks for your help


----------



## Shinymint

I bought this yesterday at Taoyuan Airport, medium size Neo, NT5600, which is about SGD245. The tag says made in China


----------



## Hoya94

Question for you ladies. I have a neo in khaki that I bought in February and I love it but I've noticed that the fabric gets "stained" when water hits it. I have CKD so I'm always with a bottle of water and sometimes they "sweat" and my bag gets a water mark which remains and doesn't wash off like in the regular nylon. Have you had that happen?  How do you deal with it? I've noticed also when there is rain drizzle.  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Selphy

Minee with strap &#128518;&#128518;


----------



## G Mariano

I'm new to Neo. My sister bought me a graphite medium neo to matches my graphite LP. Upon checking online the Neo line has only 7 colors. And that is excluding graphite. Does that mean I have a fake Neo??? Please let me know if there were other or new lines of colors. Thanks in advance.


----------



## pbnjam

G Mariano said:


> I'm new to Neo. My sister bought me a graphite medium neo to matches my graphite LP. Upon checking online the Neo line has only 7 colors. And that is excluding graphite. Does that mean I have a fake Neo??? Please let me know if there were other or new lines of colors. Thanks in advance.



I don't remember ever seeing neo in graphite. There has been one in pebble which is a light gray.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

G Mariano said:


> I'm new to Neo. My sister bought me a graphite medium neo to matches my graphite LP. Upon checking online the Neo line has only 7 colors. And that is excluding graphite. Does that mean I have a fake Neo??? Please let me know if there were other or new lines of colors. Thanks in advance.



I don't think there was ever a graphite Neo. There is a new dark gray Neo being released now for fall but it is just called "gray." Nordies has it in stock here: http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/longc...wordsearch-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=NAVY


----------



## G Mariano

Thanks gals. Tho she insist there's a graphite and she says it depends on the country. Sigh.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

G Mariano said:


> Thanks gals. Tho she insist there's a graphite and she says it depends on the country. Sigh.



I've seen many many fake Neos out there on eBay, Instagram etc. in colors that Longchamp never actually produced. The Neo line was just introduced in 2014, so the number of authentic colors is actually quite limited. If you have doubts about your bag you could post in the Authenticate this Longchamp thread at the top of the subforum.


----------



## G Mariano

Thanks so much I just took a photo and will do so right now. xo


----------



## Cosmopolitan

G Mariano said:


> Thanks so much I just took a photo and will do so right now. xo



Make sure to read the first post in that thread and include all the required pics and info.


----------



## G Mariano

Cosmopolitan said:


> Make sure to read the first post in that thread and include all the required pics and info.


I'm so sad, coz it's fake.lol Oh well. I like the color tho. I hope they release a graphite Neo so I can get the real thing.haha


----------



## meijiii

can anyone tell me the difference between the medium and large with long handles? is the size difference noticeable at all?


----------



## Miletmilet

I super need your help 
My friend purchased a longchamp neo chocolate color. My question is, is there really a longchamp neo chocolate?


----------



## farahellyna

Hi All, i need some help. I'm not trying to authenticate any potential purchase but i'm just curious about this tag. Is it authentic? Really appreciate if someone could shed some light. Thank u.


----------



## Chocopuggie

Hi! Just want to ask is nèo in bronze? And  can anyone show a picture of the inside pocket of nèo? Appreciate it a lot. Thank you.


----------



## farahellyna

Hi all, is this color (probably called Rusty Orange) an official color for Nèo? There are so many colors out there & i'm so confused as to which are the legitimate ones. Would apprecite if someone could shed some light here. Thank u so much


----------



## yna

Hello, I am new to Longchamp especially the Neo's. I would just like to ask if they really released a color named "porcelain"? It's more of a baby pink to light mauve color. I can't seem to find that color on their official site nor any reviews for that color. Hoping for your insights, thanks!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Many of the recent questions posted in this thread have centered around, *"Did Longchamp ever make the Neo in XXXX color?"* So I thought it would be helpful to put together a list of the actual Neo colors that Longchamp has released.

I did the best I could, but I'm hoping that veteran LC experts like @seton @EGBDF @goldfish19 and others will correct any of my mistakes or omissions.

*FALL 2014*
Black
Navy
Bilberry
Emerald
Hydrangea
Poppy
Orange

*SPRING 2015*
Black
Navy
Poppy
Clementine
Beige

*FALL 2015*
Black
Navy
Bilberry
Opera
Pebble

*SPRING 2016*
Black
Navy
Khaki
Pebble
Pink

*FALL 2016*
Black
Navy
Ruby
Grey


----------



## yna

Thank you very much for your quick and very informative response. The porcelain color was just too good to be true


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> Many of the recent questions posted in this thread have centered around, *"Did Longchamp ever make the Neo in XXXX color?"* So I thought it would be helpful to put together a list of the actual Neo colors that Longchamp has released.
> 
> I did the best I could, but I'm hoping that veteran LC experts like @seton @EGBDF @goldfish19 and others will correct any of my mistakes or omissions.
> 
> *FALL 2014*
> Black
> Navy
> Bilberry
> Emerald
> Hydrangea
> Poppy
> Orange
> 
> *SPRING 2015*
> Black
> Navy
> Poppy
> Clementine
> Beige
> 
> *FALL 2015*
> Black
> Navy
> Bilberry
> Opera
> Pebble
> 
> *SPRING 2016*
> Black
> Navy
> Khaki
> Pebble
> Pink
> 
> *FALL 2016*
> Black
> Navy
> Ruby
> Grey



I believe that this is correct. The only thing missing is that Bloomies did an Bloomies exclusive Blue Neo last yr.


----------



## goldfish19

seton said:


> I believe that this is correct. The only thing missing is that Bloomies did an Bloomies exclusive Blue Neo last yr.



There's also the emerald tote


----------



## Kat123456789

gix2lee said:


> I am 5ft 3in. This is a pic of the small clementine cross body and as shoulder bag. I ended up getting the small poppy and the navy medium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2991627
> View attachment 2991628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Hi! May i ask if the le pliage neo Poppy is more on the shade of red, or shade of orange?


----------



## Kat123456789

Hello everyone, may i ask if the Le Pliage Neo Poppy is more on the shade of red, or shade of orange? Thank you!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Kat123456789 said:


> Hello everyone, may i ask if the Le Pliage Neo Poppy is more on the shade of red, or shade of orange? Thank you!



I would say that poppy was a brighter red with definite orangey undertones, a red-orange. Below is a pic of poppy that another member posted earlier in this thread, back when the color was produced.


----------



## spicestory

Cosmopolitan said:


> Many of the recent questions posted in this thread have centered around, *"Did Longchamp ever make the Neo in XXXX color?"* So I thought it would be helpful to put together a list of the actual Neo colors that Longchamp has released.
> 
> I did the best I could, but I'm hoping that veteran LC experts like @seton @EGBDF @goldfish19 and others will correct any of my mistakes or omissions.
> 
> *FALL 2014*
> Black
> Navy
> Bilberry
> Emerald
> Hydrangea
> Poppy
> Orange
> 
> *SPRING 2015*
> Black
> Navy
> Poppy
> Clementine
> Beige
> 
> *FALL 2015*
> Black
> Navy
> Bilberry
> Opera
> Pebble
> 
> *SPRING 2016*
> Black
> Navy
> Khaki
> Pebble
> Pink
> 
> *FALL 2016*
> Black
> Navy
> Ruby
> Grey



Is the color Navy categorized as a permanent color by Longchamp for the LP Neo Nylon Collections? Or is the color Navy categorized as a seasonal color that just happen to be getting regular re-releases for five seasons so far?  Because I noticed the [seasonal] color Bilberry has been released and re-released by LC in Fall 2014 and Fall 2015, respectively.


----------



## Ann_Margaret

spicestory said:


> Is the color Navy categorized as a permanent color by Longchamp for the LP Neo Nylon Collections? Or is the color Navy categorized as a seasonal color that just happen to be getting regular re-releases for five seasons so far?  Because I noticed the [seasonal] color Bilberry has been released and re-released by LC in Fall 2014 and Fall 2015, respectively.


The Neo was only introduced five seasons ago, so, until now navy is permanent.


----------



## spicestory

Ann_Margaret said:


> The Neo was only introduced five seasons ago, so, until now navy is permanent.



Thanks for the information!


----------



## koobafan

I've got a question about the sizes available in the Neo.  Yesterday at Bloomingdales I came across a Neo in Ruby that was a long handled shoulder tote in what seems to be the medium size.  It was on sale, and since it is from Bloomies and easily returnable, I bought it.  That being said, I've never seen a neo shoulder tote in any size but the large, and this is definitely not the large.  Did they ever make the Neo shoulder tote in the medium size?  It definitely doesn't have the crossbody strap and short handles like my other medium neos do and really reminds me most of my medium shoulder tote le pliage bags.  Is there any chance this is genuine?   Could it be new or a Bloomingdales exclusive?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

koobafan said:


> I've got a question about the sizes available in the Neo.  Yesterday at Bloomingdales I came across a Neo in Ruby that was a long handled shoulder tote in what seems to be the medium size.  It was on sale, and since it is from Bloomies and easily returnable, I bought it.  That being said, I've never seen a neo shoulder tote in any size but the large, and this is definitely not the large.  Did they ever make the Neo shoulder tote in the medium size?  It definitely doesn't have the crossbody strap and short handles like my other medium neos do and really reminds me most of my medium shoulder tote le pliage bags.  Is there any chance this is genuine?   Could it be new or a Bloomingdales exclusive?



You saw it first! Pics from Bloomingdales.com

Very happy to see a Neo being offered in this size


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Very happy to see a Neo being offered in this size



I'm happy to see the Neo in this smaller size. [emoji7]


----------



## pukasonqo

longchamp neo tote, x-body, in blue


----------



## pbnjam

Has anyone noticed that the long strap on the LP neo has changed? I have 2 neos, one black and one poppy, which I got very early on. When worn as a crossbody, it hits me exactly at my hip. These are my favorite LC bags! Now when I try on the newer ones, the strap length feels shorter. I like all the new cherry blossoms but the strap just doesn't sit comfortably at the same spot. 
I also saw the straps that are sold separately. They are also too short for crossbody and non adjustable. Perfect tho to wear on one side.


----------



## Blessed0819

If you could only get one which would it be and why? Le Pliage Neo  or Cuir?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Has anyone noticed that the long strap on the LP neo has changed?
> I also saw the straps that are sold separately. They are also too short for crossbody and non adjustable. Perfect tho to wear on one side.



Possibly LC received a lot of feedback that the straps are too long and hence shorter straps now? I am excited to visit the boutique on Monday and have a look at the new Spring collection, as well as check out the new individual straps. I hardly wear my neo or cuir crossbody and very much prefer a shorter strap to wear the bag on one shoulder. I hope this new strap is my solution. [emoji7]


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> Possibly LC received a lot of feedback that the straps are too long and hence shorter straps now? I am excited to visit the boutique on Monday and have a look at the new Spring collection, as well as check out the new individual straps. I hardly wear my neo or cuir crossbody and very much prefer a shorter strap to wear the bag on one shoulder. I hope this new strap is my solution. [emoji7]



I must be in the minority. [emoji58] Hope it works out for you! Loving all the cherry blossoms even if they don't work for me.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> I must be in the minority. [emoji58] Hope it works out for you! Loving all the cherry blossoms even if they don't work for me.


I love the cherry blossoms too but a bag won't work that well for me. Perhaps get a clutch instead?


----------



## SmokieDragon

pbnjam said:


> Has anyone noticed that the long strap on the LP neo has changed? I have 2 neos, one black and one poppy, which I got very early on. When worn as a crossbody, it hits me exactly at my hip. These are my favorite LC bags! Now when I try on the newer ones, the strap length feels shorter. I like all the new cherry blossoms but the strap just doesn't sit comfortably at the same spot.
> I also saw the straps that are sold separately. They are also too short for crossbody and non adjustable. Perfect tho to wear on one side.



Being 5'1", the straps which are sold separately are long for me, making me use my Neos and Cuirs crossbody, or else it's too long if worn one side on the shoulder


----------



## SmokieDragon

Blessed0819 said:


> If you could only get one which would it be and why? Le Pliage Neo  or Cuir?



If you're going to get only 1 and intend to put it through all kinds of use, a Neo would be your answer as it's cheaper (less heartache involved) and don't have to worry abt scuffing leather. 

If it's going to be a bag treated normally, a Cuir would be a great investment


----------



## Blessed0819

SmokieDragon said:


> If you're going to get only 1 and intend to put it through all kinds of use, a Neo would be your answer as it's cheaper (less heartache involved) and don't have to worry abt scuffing leather.
> 
> If it's going to be a bag treated normally, a Cuir would be a great investment



Thank you so much!


----------



## bubbles328

hi ladies,

I'm very strongly contemplating a Neo with a strap, but am still not sure about the size and whether it'd work for me.  I own 3 different sized le pliage totes, and they are my workhorse bags.  I'm currently using a medium tote with a short handle, and the size is perfect, but it is killing my forearms.  yet when I use a tote with long straps, it kills my shoulder (I have back issues).  hence the interest in the neo with a strap--hoping to wear it crossbody, but it seems that a lot of people think that the strap is too short?  I'm 5'6" but have a long torso/short legs.  what do you think?  can it solve my issues?

also, is the small neo similar in size to the mini tote?  one that's about the size of a lunchbag?  or is it larger?  I'm trying to decide between that and a medium--leaning towards a medium as I usually have lunch and a gym outfit coming to work with me, and if I use a small--I may need to bring a separate tote and look like a Sherpa with two (plus, are two le pliage products at once funny looking?)

I should mention that I also own the longchamp le pliage backpack, but find it inconvenient to use for commuting to work, or when out with my toddler (I don't like that I can't access it immediately as I can a crossbody bag)


----------



## SmokieDragon

bubbles328 said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> I'm very strongly contemplating a Neo with a strap, but am still not sure about the size and whether it'd work for me.  I own 3 different sized le pliage totes, and they are my workhorse bags.  I'm currently using a medium tote with a short handle, and the size is perfect, but it is killing my forearms.  yet when I use a tote with long straps, it kills my shoulder (I have back issues).  hence the interest in the neo with a strap--hoping to wear it crossbody, but it seems that a lot of people think that the strap is too short?  I'm 5'6" but have a long torso/short legs.  what do you think?  can it solve my issues?
> 
> also, is the small neo similar in size to the mini tote?  one that's about the size of a lunchbag?  or is it larger?  I'm trying to decide between that and a medium--leaning towards a medium as I usually have lunch and a gym outfit coming to work with me, and if I use a small--I may need to bring a separate tote and look like a Sherpa with two (plus, are two le pliage products at once funny looking?)
> 
> I should mention that I also own the longchamp le pliage backpack, but find it inconvenient to use for commuting to work, or when out with my toddler (I don't like that I can't access it immediately as I can a crossbody bag)



Since you have a gym outfit, you may need a Medium. A Small is enough as an everyday bag TBH and is already quite roomy. But since gym clothes can be bulky, maybe a Medium is for you. But if your gym clothes are not bulky, I think a Small may work for you. A small is 25x23x16 cm whereas the Medium is 32x28x17 cm.  Why not go to a boutique and try it out with some of your stuff?


----------



## bubbles328

thank you!  I may just do that (find a store to try them out).  I'm almost more concerned about the strap than the size....


----------



## SmokieDragon

bubbles328 said:


> thank you!  I may just do that (find a store to try them out).  I'm almost more concerned about the strap than the size....



You're very welcome! Best to try on the bag in the boutique. Strap lengths can vary from season to season so need to try on just to be sure. I'm 5'1" so my problem is the opposite of yours.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

*updating*

*NEO COLORS*

*FALL 2014*
Black
Navy
Bilberry
Emerald
Hydrangea
Poppy
Orange

*SPRING 2015*
Black
Navy
Poppy
Clementine
Beige

*FALL 2015*
Black
Navy
Bilberry
Opera
Pebble

*SPRING 2016*
Black
Navy
Khaki
Pebble
Pink

*FALL 2016*
Black
Navy
Ruby
Grey

*SPRING 2017*
Black
Navy
Peony
Chalk


----------



## spicestory

Cosmopolitan said:


> *updating*
> 
> *NEO COLORS*
> 
> *FALL 2014*
> Black
> Navy
> Bilberry
> Emerald
> Hydrangea
> Poppy
> Orange
> 
> *SPRING 2015*
> Black
> Navy
> Poppy
> Clementine
> Beige
> 
> *FALL 2015*
> Black
> Navy
> Bilberry
> Opera
> Pebble
> 
> *SPRING 2016*
> Black
> Navy
> Khaki
> Pebble
> Pink
> 
> *FALL 2016*
> Black
> Navy
> Ruby
> Grey
> 
> *SPRING 2017*
> Black
> Navy
> Peony
> Chalk



@Cosmopolitan - Thanks for updating the list of LC Neo colors, it is very much appreciated!


----------



## kitzibebe

hi.. is it just me or neo bags that are made in china feels "thinner" than those made in other countries?

I had a neo medium bilberry and it was made in tunisia..however, it started to show creases and bubbles thats why i emailed longchamp.. to make it short i was entitled for a replacement at our local longchamp store and when i checked, it was made in china! i ask the sales assistant if they uses the same materials coz it really felt thinner to the touch. she said yes because materials used all came from france and was only assembled in china, but, i was really kind of disappointed because i know for myself that the i had returned has a thicker material used. 

ps: peony is really pretty in real life! i just chose noir because i'm afraid to get dirt and all quickly..


----------



## kitzibebe

Hppp said:


> I have went back to the store and asked the SA. She told me that the creases on the neo are normal and it shows especially on the darker colors. She showed me a few other pieces and all had similar crease, some of them its even worse. she assured me that after frequent usage, the creases will go off. i am not sure whether is it that my neo is made in china, or maybe, this batch of the neo had got issues.


hi. i got the same problem with my bilberry neo and it was made in tunisia. mine has more obvious creases and even has bubbles. i emailed longchamp about it and it was replaced with a new one, but what i got was made in china.


----------



## makn808

Just got my small neo in sakura! She is so pretty.

Question - anyone know how to clean it? I looked on the website and on the cleaning thread here and couldn't find something to address the neo fantaisie fabrication. Is it a cotton canvas?


----------



## goldfish19

makn808 said:


> View attachment 3623258
> 
> Just got my small neo in sakura! She is so pretty.
> 
> Question - anyone know how to clean it? I looked on the website and on the cleaning thread here and couldn't find something to address the neo fantaisie fabrication. Is it a cotton canvas?



It is canvas so I thought I have to stay away from it. I like the light pink better and there is no way I can use it without soiling the bag


----------



## goldfish19

makn808 said:


> View attachment 3623258
> 
> Just got my small neo in sakura! She is so pretty.
> 
> Question - anyone know how to clean it? I looked on the website and on the cleaning thread here and couldn't find something to address the neo fantaisie fabrication. Is it a cotton canvas?



If it were me, I would buy one of those sprays that protects white canvas sneakers from accidental spills. There are many brands out there.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Fyi, the Bloomingdales exclusive medium long-handled Neo is now available in six colors: black, chalk, grey, navy, peony, ruby


----------



## MochaCake

kitzibebe said:


> hi.. is it just me or neo bags that are made in china feels "thinner" than those made in other countries?
> 
> I had a neo medium bilberry and it was made in tunisia..however, it started to show creases and bubbles thats why i emailed longchamp.. to make it short i was entitled for a replacement at our local longchamp store and when i checked, it was made in china! i ask the sales assistant if they uses the same materials coz it really felt thinner to the touch. she said yes because materials used all came from france and was only assembled in china, but, i was really kind of disappointed because i know for myself that the i had returned has a thicker material used.
> 
> ps: peony is really pretty in real life! i just chose noir because i'm afraid to get dirt and all quickly..


I too have a neo and I find that the material is flimsy and shiny. I bought it online from a department store and I'm pretty disappointed with the quality of material used.  Actually I don't have other neos to compare it with although I do have a some from the planetes line. When the planetes line was discontinued, I bought the neo thinking it would be comparable to the planetes. Despite its thin material, it has gotten a lot of mileage so I can say  that it didn't go to waste. I just don't see myself buying another.


----------



## viba424

Got this neo on sale for ~$160 in red camo. Only problem is it has white interior and its not the typical wipe down kind but rather sort of canvasy in feel. Keep?


----------



## Ann_Margaret

viba424 said:


> Got this neo on sale for ~$160 in red camo. Only problem is it has white interior and its not the typical wipe down kind but rather sort of canvasy in feel. Keep?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3627286


I like this one, is a pop of colour without being too bright and the print is more beautiful versus a plain red bag. What I like more about this bag is the black strap, which gives a more elegant look imo, but with a coloured bag at the same time, also the contrast beetween the strap and handles and the bag is very fun. I like this cw better than the green one. I would definitely keep it. Also, it has been reported that aparentely the neos are not the easy wipe and go like the LPN, because they leave water stains, so no different from other neos I suppose...the white lining, is not as good but then again, how many pliages have white lining? Is the way it is. I can see your worries, but is the way I look at it. Ultimately you have to be confortable with it.


----------



## makn808

viba424 said:


> Got this neo on sale for ~$160 in red camo. Only problem is it has white interior and its not the typical wipe down kind but rather sort of canvasy in feel. Keep?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3627286



My neo sakura is the same, a canvas feel and white interior. My things are all in pouches so I figure the interior won't get dirty. Am considering spraying both inside and outside with a scotchguard product just to be safe...


----------



## karen de castro

I usually buy mine at bagshop.com <<< they currently have discount for 20% PROMO code of BAGSHOP


----------



## ruchie

Hurray! I just got my first longchamp neo medium in polka. I love it! I just think that the strap is just okay for me to use it as a crossbody or just in my shoulder. Me height is 4'9". the strap length is 103cm.


----------



## dott

Ruchie - love the bag, What color is the interior? I want the bag but don't care for all the predominance of red since my pouch is more brown and blue. I wrote to Customer Service. Did you get yours online or in boutique? Thanks.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

ruchie said:


> Hurray! I just got my first longchamp neo medium in polka. I love it! I just think that the strap is just okay for me to use it as a crossbody or just in my shoulder. Me height is 4'9". the strap length is 103cm.



Congrats on your bag!


----------



## ruchie

dott said:


> Ruchie - love the bag, What color is the interior? I want the bag but don't care for all the predominance of red since my pouch is more brown and blue. I wrote to Customer Service. Did you get yours online or in boutique? Thanks.



Hi Dott! I got mine from a boutique. The interior is color white.


----------



## ruchie

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats on your bag!



Thanks


----------



## luv_bagz

So happy with my small Neo in Ruban d'Or and Bilberry ❤️


----------



## pandorabox

luv_bagz said:


> So happy with my small Neo in Ruban d'Or and Bilberry ❤️


Love these. So pretty!


----------



## bykaraanne

I haven't bought a Longchamp in years (used to use a Pliage fresh out of school when I worked at an office) and then fell into the LV trap for a while hahaha. So now I only own all LVs, but my small crossbody bag is soooo heavy because it's all leather, and structured leather. 

So I just ordered a Neo Black small, especially also for my travels cus it's supposed to be light? I hope I'll like it! love the beige/navy/maroon (i don't know the actual names for the colors) too so I hope I went with the right colors. Haha! 

Excited to see all your pictures!


----------



## EGBDF

bykaraanne said:


> I haven't bought a Longchamp in years (used to use a Pliage fresh out of school when I worked at an office) and then fell into the LV trap for a while hahaha. So now I only own all LVs, but my small crossbody bag is soooo heavy because it's all leather, and structured leather.
> 
> So I just ordered a Neo Black small, especially also for my travels cus it's supposed to be light? I hope I'll like it! love the beige/navy/maroon (i don't know the actual names for the colors) too so I hope I went with the right colors. Haha!
> 
> Excited to see all your pictures!


Nice, I hope you love it! I like the neo for travel. A lot of Longchamp's leather bags are lightweight too, if you ever want to branch out some more....lol


----------



## SmokieDragon

bykaraanne said:


> I haven't bought a Longchamp in years (used to use a Pliage fresh out of school when I worked at an office) and then fell into the LV trap for a while hahaha. So now I only own all LVs, but my small crossbody bag is soooo heavy because it's all leather, and structured leather.
> 
> So I just ordered a Neo Black small, especially also for my travels cus it's supposed to be light? I hope I'll like it! love the beige/navy/maroon (i don't know the actual names for the colors) too so I hope I went with the right colors. Haha!
> 
> Excited to see all your pictures!



The Small Black Neo is perfect for travel! I sometimes use mine as a work bag too. It just looks so good and is light and functional. Totally agree with @EGBDF re LC's lightweight leather bags. You should also check out the Cuir which is pretty much the leather version of the Neo


----------



## bykaraanne

EGBDF said:


> Nice, I hope you love it! I like the neo for travel. A lot of Longchamp's leather bags are lightweight too, if you ever want to branch out some more....lol



Really? Haha! I've stopped buying bags for a looooooong while. I'll go feel them at the store one day!



SmokieDragon said:


> The Small Black Neo is perfect for travel! I sometimes use mine as a work bag too. It just looks so good and is light and functional. Totally agree with @EGBDF re LC's lightweight leather bags. You should also check out the Cuir which is pretty much the leather version of the Neo



I saw the Cuir! But didn't see any colors I liked haha. But it's great that their leather bags are light! 

Do you guys use any base shapers with the Neos?


----------



## SmokieDragon

bykaraanne said:


> Do you guys use any base shapers with the Neos?



I use this CloverSac base shaper: https://www.cloversac.com/product/base-shaper-for-longchamp-le-pliage-medium-long-handle-2605/

Mine is beige so that I can see easily in my black Neo and Small Long Handled LCs which nearly all have black insides.


----------



## bykaraanne

SmokieDragon said:


> I use this CloverSac base shaper: https://www.cloversac.com/product/base-shaper-for-longchamp-le-pliage-medium-long-handle-2605/
> 
> Mine is beige so that I can see easily in my black Neo and Small Long Handled LCs which nearly all have black insides.



Thank you!! I think I might get one.  it can be shared with my LVs too so great!!

Anyway, my bag finally came! I tried pairing it with my LV watercolor silk scarf, which is usually with my DE Speedy 30, and I think it looks ok! Haha. I love it so far, feels extremely sturdy.

I got shipped together with my Pacsafe Citysafe CX backpack! this will be for my carry on and the Neo will follow my on my travel days. ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## bbbbdub

bykaraanne said:


> Thank you!! I think I might get one.  it can be shared with my LVs too so great!!
> 
> Anyway, my bag finally came! I tried pairing it with my LV watercolor silk scarf, which is usually with my DE Speedy 30, and I think it looks ok! Haha. I love it so far, feels extremely sturdy.
> 
> I got shipped together with my Pacsafe Citysafe CX backpack! this will be for my carry on and the Neo will follow my on my travel days. ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## bbbbdub

I am curious about your backpack.  I'm traveling to Italy in august and want a safe but attractive bag.  I have been looking at the pack safe cross body bags but they are ugly and scream tourist.  your backpack looks cute though


----------



## bykaraanne

bbbbdub said:


> I am curious about your backpack.  I'm traveling to Italy in august and want a safe but attractive bag.  I have been looking at the pack safe cross body bags but they are ugly and scream tourist.  your backpack looks cute though



The new citysafe range is very well made and chic! There are 2 crossbodys that I was very tempted to buy. I ended up getting this Neo as my crossbody haha!


----------



## SmokieDragon

bykaraanne said:


> Thank you!! I think I might get one.  it can be shared with my LVs too so great!!
> 
> Anyway, my bag finally came! I tried pairing it with my LV watercolor silk scarf, which is usually with my DE Speedy 30, and I think it looks ok! Haha. I love it so far, feels extremely sturdy.
> 
> I got shipped together with my Pacsafe Citysafe CX backpack! this will be for my carry on and the Neo will follow my on my travel days. ❤️❤️❤️



You're very welcome! Have a safe trip!


----------



## Selenalynn

Picked this up for a great deal.  Size medium color chalk.  I'm just worried about getting it dirty. Has anyone ever pre-treated their light colored longchamps with some sort of stain/water repellent?


----------



## Amazona

bykaraanne said:


> The new citysafe range is very well made and chic! There are 2 crossbodys that I was very tempted to buy. I ended up getting this Neo as my crossbody haha!


I received my Pacsafe Citysafe 350 backpack 2 days ago and am totally in love! It's in the color Teal (they also have Black and Cranberry) and I ordered it from Ebay UK, the seller was *all_outdoor*. The backpack fits all my day trip needs, offers amazing organization and looks super cute! I really wanted a LC nylon backpack but ended up getting the Pacsafe because of all the safety features so I can carry it anywhere in the world with less worry.


----------



## Anisa96

I'm look at getting one in Black or Navy. It's my first big girl purchase and I am so nervous.


----------



## justwatchin

Are the Neo bags made in France?


----------



## thedseer

justwatchin said:


> Are the Neo bags made in France?


Some of them


----------



## Marge79

Hello, I'm new to the neo line. I purchased the Neo small (pre-owned) on ebay and I question its Authenticity.  Mine says made in France and I was curious if any of you had this bag and could post some close-up photos so I can compare it with the bag I purchased on ebay. Thank you in advance.

****Small Neo in Black****


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Marge79 said:


> Hello, I'm new to the neo line. I purchased the Neo small (pre-owned) on ebay and I question its Authenticity.  Mine says made in France and I was curious if any of you had this bag and could post some close-up photos so I can compare it with the bag I purchased on ebay. Thank you in advance.
> 
> ****Small Neo in Black****



I suggest that you have your bag authenticated in this thread at the top of the subform: Authenticate This LONGCHAMP Make sure to follow the instructions listed in the first post. And to answer your question in another thread, Neo handles are not soft.


----------



## Glidelle

ruchie said:


> Hurray! I just got my first longchamp neo medium in polka. I love it! I just think that the strap is just okay for me to use it as a crossbody or just in my shoulder. Me height is 4'9". the strap length is 103cm.



Ruchie, beautiful bag! I'm contemplating on getting the classic black Néo but this looks like a good option too! Did it really come with plastic around the handles?


----------



## Glidelle

Cosmopolitan said:


> *updating*
> 
> *NEO COLORS*
> 
> *FALL 2014*
> Black
> Navy
> Bilberry
> Emerald
> Hydrangea
> Poppy
> Orange
> 
> *SPRING 2015*
> Black
> Navy
> Poppy
> Clementine
> Beige
> 
> *FALL 2015*
> Black
> Navy
> Bilberry
> Opera
> Pebble
> 
> *SPRING 2016*
> Black
> Navy
> Khaki
> Pebble
> Pink
> 
> *FALL 2016*
> Black
> Navy
> Ruby
> Grey
> 
> *SPRING 2017*
> Black
> Navy
> Peony
> Chalk



I wonder, was there ever a turquoise version released?


----------



## staceyjan

Glidelle said:


> I wonder, was there ever a turquoise version released?


I would also love a turquoise color!


----------



## Glidelle

staceyjan said:


> I would also love a turquoise color!



Yeah. I've seen a handful everywhere online but can't confirm for the life of me if Longchamp really made them in the past or present. [emoji28]


----------



## Ann_Margaret

Glidelle said:


> I wonder, was there ever a turquoise version released?


 There was a turquoise version in the planetes range, which was similar to the neo and no longer exists.


----------



## ruchie

Glidelle said:


> Ruchie, beautiful bag! I'm contemplating on getting the classic black Néo but this looks like a good option too! Did it really come with plastic around the handles?



Yes it comes with a plastic around the handles which I 


Glidelle said:


> Ruchie, beautiful bag! I'm contemplating on getting the classic black Néo but this looks like a good option too! Did it really come with plastic around the handles?


 Yes, it comes with a plastic around the handles which I removed when I started using it.


----------



## KinkyCurlyMe

I just purchased my first Neo and got a fabulous deal!
Today I purchased the new Vibrations Neo medium size for... $152.41.
I'm at work right now but i cannot wait to move into her. Has anyone picked up any of the LE Neo's?


----------



## KinkyCurlyMe




----------



## Cosmopolitan

*updating this list before I forget*

*NEO COLORS*

*FALL 2014*
Black
Navy
Bilberry
Emerald
Hydrangea
Poppy
Orange

*SPRING 2015*
Black
Navy
Poppy
Clementine
Beige

*FALL 2015*
Black
Navy
Bilberry
Opera
Pebble

*SPRING 2016*
Black
Navy
Khaki
Pebble
Pink

*FALL 2016*
Black
Navy
Ruby
Grey

*SPRING 2017*
Black
Navy
Peony
Chalk

*FALL 2017*
Black
Navy
Grey
Raspberry


----------



## Kdelz

Cosmopolitan said:


> *updating this list before I forget*
> 
> *NEO COLORS*
> 
> *FALL 2014*
> Black
> Navy
> Bilberry
> Emerald
> Hydrangea
> Poppy
> Orange
> 
> *SPRING 2015*
> Black
> Navy
> Poppy
> Clementine
> Beige
> 
> *FALL 2015*
> Black
> Navy
> Bilberry
> Opera
> Pebble
> 
> *SPRING 2016*
> Black
> Navy
> Khaki
> Pebble
> Pink
> 
> *FALL 2016*
> Black
> Navy
> Ruby
> Grey
> 
> *SPRING 2017*
> Black
> Navy
> Peony
> Chalk
> 
> *FALL 2017*
> Black
> Navy
> Grey
> Raspberry


Hi I was wondering if you have an idea how the raspberry looks like? Is it more pink or red? Thanks!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Kdelz said:


> Hi I was wondering if you have an idea how the raspberry looks like? Is it more pink or red? Thanks!



It's a dark pink. Here are two links to IRL pics posted by other members:
pic 1
pic 2

Just fyi the season is almost over so soon these will be disappearing! Longchamp sale in the U.S. ends today.


----------



## spicestory

Cosmopolitan said:


> *updating this list before I forget*
> 
> *NEO COLORS*
> 
> *FALL 2014*
> Black
> Navy
> Bilberry
> Emerald
> Hydrangea
> Poppy
> Orange
> 
> *SPRING 2015*
> Black
> Navy
> Poppy
> Clementine
> Beige
> 
> *FALL 2015*
> Black
> Navy
> Bilberry
> Opera
> Pebble
> 
> *SPRING 2016*
> Black
> Navy
> Khaki
> Pebble
> Pink
> 
> *FALL 2016*
> Black
> Navy
> Ruby
> Grey
> 
> *SPRING 2017*
> Black
> Navy
> Peony
> Chalk
> 
> *FALL 2017*
> Black
> Navy
> Grey
> Raspberry



@Cosmopolitan - Thanks for updating the Le Pliage Neo colors list for Fall 2017!


----------



## meeh16

The Raspberry color is darker and closer to red color.  

I saw it here in London - Bond Street but opted to buy the purple Neo Vibration


----------



## spicestory

I have a LP Neo in Medium (32x28x17cm), and I found that in terms of carrying capacity, it carried [quite a bit] lesser than my traditional LP Nylon LLH (31x30x19cm), despite relatively similar dimensions.  Does anyone know which of the following 2 bags is able to carry more? Asking because given the thicker "satin-nylon" fabric, is the LP Neo in Large (40x31x18cm), in reality able to fit more things (in terms of carrying capacity, not the actual dimension measurements) when compared to a traditional LP Nylon LLH?

Please advise, as I am in need of an extra-large capacity bag to carry as my "personal item-i.e. handbag"  to carry on a flight, in addition to my 20" carry-on suitcase. So I am considering a LP Neo in Large, but am concerned about its actual carrying capacity.


----------



## ashscott41

spicestory said:


> I have a LP Neo in Medium (32x28x17cm), and I found that in terms of carrying capacity, it carried [quite a bit] lesser than my traditional LP Nylon LLH (31x30x19cm), despite relatively similar dimensions.  Does anyone know which of the following 2 bags is able to carry more? Asking because given the thicker "satin-nylon" fabric, is the LP Neo in Large (40x31x18cm), in reality able to fit more things (in terms of carrying capacity, not the actual dimension measurements) when compared to a traditional LP Nylon LLH?
> 
> Please advise, as I am in need of an extra-large capacity bag to carry as my "personal item-i.e. handbag"  to carry on a flight, in addition to my 20" carry-on suitcase. So I am considering a LP Neo in Large, but am concerned about its actual carrying capacity.



I don't have a Nylon LLH, but according to the Longchamp website it is the same dimensions as the Neo Large Tote. I have the Neo Large Tote and the Neo Top Handle L and have used them both for carryon personal items. 

For me, it's more about what I'm carrying. I use the top handle for my everyday laptop bag (I travel for a living so it goes everywhere with me, including several flights a week). It comfortably holds my 15" brick of a company issued laptop, a few file folders, iPad, electronics pouch (chargers etc), toiletry bag, sunglasses, wallet, bottle of water, umbrella, and this time of year a scarf/wrap and gloves. 

I use the Neo Tote L (LLH size) for my personal item when traveling for fun. I would say it holds all of the same items, minus the laptop and files. My work laptop just barely fits in there, so I prefer to have the extra length for easier removal from the top handle. I typically add a small sweater and maybe a change of clothes, depending on where I'm flying. 

All in all, the top handle feels bigger than the tote. If you're just looking for a big bag to comfortably carry through the airport the top handle fits the bill. If you think you'll also want to carry it for sightseeing while traveling, I'd personally prefer the LHH. I carry my Neo top handle L daily and if I didn't have to carry my massive laptop with me everywhere, I'd prefer the silhouette of a tote more. Just my two cents. Hope it helps!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spicestory

ashscott41 said:


> I don't have a Nylon LLH, but according to the Longchamp website it is the same dimensions as the Neo Large Tote. I have the Neo Large Tote and the Neo Top Handle L and have used them both for carryon personal items.
> 
> For me, it's more about what I'm carrying. I use the top handle for my everyday laptop bag (I travel for a living so it goes everywhere with me, including several flights a week). It comfortably holds my 15" brick of a company issued laptop, a few file folders, iPad, electronics pouch (chargers etc), toiletry bag, sunglasses, wallet, bottle of water, umbrella, and this time of year a scarf/wrap and gloves.
> 
> I use the Neo Tote L (LLH size) for my personal item when traveling for fun. I would say it holds all of the same items, minus the laptop and files. My work laptop just barely fits in there, so I prefer to have the extra length for easier removal from the top handle. I typically add a small sweater and maybe a change of clothes, depending on where I'm flying.
> 
> All in all, the top handle feels bigger than the tote. If you're just looking for a big bag to comfortably carry through the airport the top handle fits the bill. If you think you'll also want to carry it for sightseeing while traveling, I'd personally prefer the LHH. I carry my Neo top handle L daily and if I didn't have to carry my massive laptop with me everywhere, I'd prefer the silhouette of a tote more. Just my two cents. Hope it helps!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@ashscott41 - Thank you for the much-needed input/info on the Neo Top-Handle L and the Neo Tote L - it is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Dribbliette

bykaraanne said:


> I haven't bought a Longchamp in years (used to use a Pliage fresh out of school when I worked at an office) and then fell into the LV trap for a while hahaha. So now I only own all LVs, but my small crossbody bag is soooo heavy because it's all leather, and structured leather.
> 
> So I just ordered a Neo Black small, especially also for my travels cus it's supposed to be light? I hope I'll like it! love the beige/navy/maroon (i don't know the actual names for the colors) too so I hope I went with the right colors. Haha!
> 
> Excited to see all your pictures!


I love this “ lv trap” I too, fell into that trap but found I reached for my longchamp so much with bad weather, they are just worry free, lightweight, and the handles are my main reason why I reach for them, the short handle drops enough with use to sling over the arm where as lv handles aren’t as comfy no matter how much I want them to be lol. I’ve discovered they’re just too practical to not end up loving! I even had my black medium Le Pliage with me on my wedding day! Says it all!


----------



## Dribbliette

spicestory said:


> I have a LP Neo in Medium (32x28x17cm), and I found that in terms of carrying capacity, it carried [quite a bit] lesser than my traditional LP Nylon LLH (31x30x19cm), despite relatively similar dimensions.  Does anyone know which of the following 2 bags is able to carry more? Asking because given the thicker "satin-nylon" fabric, is the LP Neo in Large (40x31x18cm), in reality able to fit more things (in terms of carrying capacity, not the actual dimension measurements) when compared to a traditional LP Nylon LLH?
> 
> Please advise, as I am in need of an extra-large capacity bag to carry as my "personal item-i.e. handbag"  to carry on a flight, in addition to my 20" carry-on suitcase. So I am considering a LP Neo in Large, but am concerned about its actual carrying capacity.


XL definitely! I struggled with the large not being big enough!


----------



## Kzaj

Hi, 
I have a question for those ladies who own both the small and medium sizes. I'm 5"7 and found the small too small for my size they didn't have a medium for comparison. But my question is there are difference in strap length for these two bags? 
I really love the small size but it seems too small for me. So wondering if I should get the medium instead, but in saying that worried the strap won't be long enough in the medium. Any help will be appreciated. 

Thanks ahead
Aj


----------



## shanalechell

Not sure if this has been asked yet but can you wear this in your shoulder? Anyone have pics?

Thank you


----------



## diamondsfrost

Kzaj said:


> Hi,
> I have a question for those ladies who own both the small and medium sizes. I'm 5"7 and found the small too small for my size they didn't have a medium for comparison. But my question is there are difference in strap length for these two bags?
> I really love the small size but it seems too small for me. So wondering if I should get the medium instead, but in saying that worried the strap won't be long enough in the medium. Any help will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks ahead
> Aj



Strap length is the same for both small and medium. Medium is significantly larger than the small in my opinion, but it gets the job done! I use my medium raspberry more often than my small navy.


----------



## Kzaj

diamondsfrost said:


> Strap length is the same for both small and medium. Medium is significantly larger than the small in my opinion, but it gets the job done! I use my medium raspberry more often than my small navy.


Thanks for your info. I called up longchamp as well I got two conflicting information one salesperson told me it was about 10cm longer and the 2nd person told me they were the same length. Your comment just confirms that they are the same. Don't know how the 1st person got it so wrong.


----------



## BigAkoya

I had a small and while physically, the size was perfect for me, I found it a bit too small to stuff my laptop, scarf, water bottle, etc... especially for traveling.  I purchased the medium and love it!  Length is the same and it looks great on as well.  If you need to carry a lot or travel with it, I recommend the medium.


----------



## vix2000

Does anyone know if the shoulder strap on the neo has ever had a D ring as opposed to the rectangle ring on the Longchamp website, please?


----------



## Ellie243

Actually, yes! I believe they updated the design's strap because before it wasn't adjustable. The D-rings must've turned into rectangles to go along with the adjustable strap design. Here are some pictures from Nordstrom. The old version compared to the current Le Pliage Neos, which have rectangle rings: 









Old
Current


----------



## SparklingRuby

To anyone that owns a Neo, do the corners get holes too?

I once had a regular LePliage. The four corners got holes in them after two weeks. Luckily, I was able to return them.

if I purchase a Neo version, I’m hoping it won’t happen again with the thicker nylon, but I would like to hear about other people’s experiences.


----------



## BigAkoya

I have a Neo, size medium.  I love it... use it all the time for travel and toss it everywhere.  No issues at all.
If you get a Neo, make sure you are getting the new version with the adjustable strap AND two inside pockets.
My Neo is the older version with the non-adjustable strap and only the front inside pocket. 

I actually also had a size small Neo, but I gave it away.  That one did not have any issues either. 

Good luck!


----------



## lili45

SparklingRuby said:


> To anyone that owns a Neo, do the corners get holes too?
> 
> I once had a regular LePliage. The four corners got holes in them after two weeks. Luckily, I was able to return them.
> 
> if I purchase a Neo version, I’m hoping it won’t happen again with the thicker nylon, but I would like to hear about other people’s experiences.


I have many of both styles! You will find that the Neo has far better wear and tear! I wear mine daily in spite of having a ton of other bags, and I just find it so useful! Just yesterday, I was elated that I somehow managed to have something spill somehow, and was able to clean it, so glad I was not using leather! 
Good luck! They are inexpensive enough to take a chance and play with them, I truly love mine ( small grey crossbody, black large, and bilberry medium Neos...)


----------



## 07Daisy91

SparklingRuby said:


> To anyone that owns a Neo, do the corners get holes too?



I have the large Neo. I've not had a nylon bag before and I have to say I'm disappointed and my next bag will be a leather one.
I've only used it for a few months and noticed that the very tips of the corners started to wear out already.
In the end, it is nylon and it's bent and wrapped around to make the corners.


----------



## hmn002

SparklingRuby said:


> To anyone that owns a Neo, do the corners get holes too?
> 
> I once had a regular LePliage. The four corners got holes in them after two weeks. Luckily, I was able to return them.
> 
> if I purchase a Neo version, I’m hoping it won’t happen again with the thicker nylon, but I would like to hear about other people’s experiences.


Mine does but the corners on my regular LePliages wore much faster. I carry the Neo around 95% of the time and am impressed it hasn’t worn down quicker.


----------



## Isa_95

Hi everyone, I am planning on adding a black neo to my Longchamp collection but cannot make up my mind between the shopper or the handbag (both in size small). Which one do you prefer or do you find to be the most versatile? I am new here and not sure whether or not I am supposed to ask my question here or start a new thread (but I don't know either how to do that), so please tell me if I should start a new thread. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Isa_95 said:


> Which one do you prefer or do you find to be the most versatile?


Hello and welcome, perfectly fine to add on to this thread. It can help other members when they are researching on the neo as well. 

I've not yet owned the Neo shopper before but love my LP shopper tote. It is so handy and allows me to be handsfree. Plenty of space too. If you prefer a shoulder bag, you will enjoy the Neo shopper. 

For the Neo handbag, I personally find the handheld look to be so chic. The Neo now also comes with an adjustable strap so there is an option for you to wear the bag as a shoulder bag or crossbody with your desired length. As with previous versions without an adjustable strap, I found the bag hanging lower than I like it to be. 

I found my shopper totes to hang flatter against me vs the handheld tote which looked slightly bulkier against me. Of course, it will very much depend on what you plan to carry within, which look you prefer and how you usually like to carry your bag. With either one, you won't go wrong and highly likely that you will buy the other option as well in time to come. Both are just so practical and versatile. Let us know eventually on which one you get.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

@Isa_95 
Took a pic for you of both shopper and neo handheld tote. So sorry that I couldn't take a mod pic for comparion but hope you can see what i meant by the handheld tote possibly looking bulkier against the body.


----------



## Isa_95

frenziedhandbag said:


> @Isa_95
> Took a pic for you of both shopper and neo handheld tote. So sorry that I couldn't take a mod pic for comparion but hope you can see what i meant by the handheld tote possibly looking bulkier against the body.



Thank you for your extensive replies. I see what you mean with the difference of the two bags against the body and will definitely let you know which one I end up getting!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Isa_95 said:


> will definitely let you know which one I end up getting!


You are most welcome! Looking forward to see which one you get first.


----------



## KaliDaisy

So after my trip to Vegas this weekend I've realized I need to rethink my whole carry-on and personal item situation when I travel LOL I spent last night looking at the LP Neo top handle large and medium bags (with the crossbody strap) but can't decide which one would be the better option. I think I would use the Neo bag as my "carry-on" and then use a small handbag or clutch (like an LV pochette accessoires) as my "personal item," with my wallet, iPhone, passport, etc.

Does anyone have experience with both of these sizes? I have a 13" Macbook Pro that I carry with me in a soft case, as well as a large pouch with personal items, chargers, sometimes a thin sweatshirt if I get cold, etc. I would want the bag to be on the floor under the seat in front of me. I'm thinking the large would be the better option to fit everything and still have some extra room, but I haven't seen either size in person to know how big they are and how much they might hold. I've watched a couple of videos but it's still kind of hard to tell the size of each.


----------



## Bizaar

I'm not sure it's of any help to you, because I haven't tried on any of the bags IRL.  However, I think the medium would be the better choice in the specific usecase that you describe - and also more versatile for use in other situations due to it's smaller size. The large looks HUGE and I would worry that the items would just be rumbeling around in a big black hole.

From the measurements on the Longchamp website the large tophandle neo is app. 10 cm. wider than the large with the shoulder handles - which I have tried and found to have ample space for carrying the items you mention. The medium tophandle is slightly smaller than the large shoulderbag though. If you are petite I would definitely go for the medium.

I found this YT-review very helpful:


----------



## KaliDaisy

Bizaar said:


> I'm not sure it's of any help to you, because I haven't tried on any of the bags IRL.  However, I think the medium would be the better choice in the specific usecase that you describe - and also more versatile for use in other situations due to it's smaller size. The large looks HUGE and I would worry that the items would just be rumbeling around in a big black hole.
> 
> From the measurements on the Longchamp website the large tophandle neo is app. 10 cm. wider than the large with the shoulder handles - which I have tried and found to have ample space for carrying the items you mention. The medium tophandle is slightly smaller than the large shoulderbag though. If you are petite I would definitely go for the medium.
> 
> I found this YT-review very helpful:




Thank you for this!! This was actually one of the few videos I was able to find on these bags LOL 

I ended up purchasing the large size LOL I saw them both in person finally and the medium definitely would have been too small for my needs. I'm loving the large size - it's a little larger than my LP large totes, which is what I needed, and I love the big crossbody strap (I've been using it on my shoulder so far). I'm surprisingly not finding yet that it's a giant black hole, but it does help that I use a lot of pouches to hold most of my things in it. I need to pack it with my usual carry-on items and take some pictures, I think it will be perfect for everything I carry


----------



## Bizaar

KaliDaisy said:


> Thank you for this!! This was actually one of the few videos I was able to find on these bags LOL
> 
> I ended up purchasing the large size LOL I saw them both in person finally and the medium definitely would have been too small for my needs. I'm loving the large size - it's a little larger than my LP large totes, which is what I needed, and I love the big crossbody strap (I've been using it on my shoulder so far). I'm surprisingly not finding yet that it's a giant black hole, but it does help that I use a lot of pouches to hold most of my things in it. I need to pack it with my usual carry-on items and take some pictures, I think it will be perfect for everything I carry



So awesome to hear that you ended up with the right size for your needs! I'd love to see some pics. 

I'm actually waiting for the same bag in the small size to be delivered on Monday. It looks very spacious while still being pretty compact. Crossing my fingers that it will suit my needs.


----------



## TejasMama

Does anyone know if the Neo has been discontinued? I was hoping to find a small taupe and can’t seem to locate it anywhere.


----------



## Bizaar

TejasMama said:


> Does anyone know if the Neo has been discontinued? I was hoping to find a small taupe and can’t seem to locate it anywhere.



I have recently corresponded with the Longchamp CS regarding the large black Neo long handle. From their replies it is my understanding that at least the Neo-bags that are currently on sale - including the small taupe - are being discontinued. I am not sure if the entire line is being discontinued. Hope not.

I have quoted my correspondence with them below FYI. Please, please share if you manage to obtain more - or more clear - info. 

*Longchamp*: 

_"Thank you for your message and your interest in Longchamp. 
You would like to know if the bag Le Pliage Néo in size Large in black is available.
We regret to inform you that we do not have any information regarding the availability of the Le Pliage Néo - Black."_

*Me*:

_"Thank you for your message below in reply to my inquiry as to when the large Le Pliage Neo shoulder bag in black will be available again.
Can I infer from your answer that this particular model/colour is being discontinued?"_

*Longchamp*:

_"Thank you for your message and your interest in Longchamp. 
We would like to inform you that the products Le Pliage Néo are on sale on our website, this means that the products will be discontinued. 
We remain at your disposal for any further information under customerservice@longchamp.com or 02 07 49 385 00."_


----------



## BigAkoya

TejasMama said:


> Does anyone know if the Neo has been discontinued? I was hoping to find a small taupe and can’t seem to locate it anywhere.


Yes, the entire Neo line is being discontinued.  They will let what is out there sell out, so if you see one, get it.  I still see them on Bloomies.   The replacement is the new Le Pliage City line. Some pieces are already on their website.  The biggest difference in design is where the strap lays.  The strap is thinner and the hook is on the handles. It also looks like the straps are thinner, so it might hurt the shoulder if you really stuff the bag. I use Le Pliage bags for travel, so I stuff them!   

Here is the new Le Pliage City line in size small, black:   Top handle bag S Le Pliage City Black (L1512HYQ001) | Longchamp US


----------



## BigAkoya

Bizaar said:


> I have recently corresponded with the Longchamp CS regarding the large black Neo long handle. From their replies it is my understanding that at least the Neo-bags that are currently on sale - including the small taupe - are being discontinued. I am not sure if the entire line is being discontinued. Hope not.
> 
> I have quoted my correspondence with them below FYI. Please, please share if you manage to obtain more - or more clear - info.
> 
> *Longchamp*:
> 
> _"Thank you for your message and your interest in Longchamp.
> You would like to know if the bag Le Pliage Néo in size Large in black is available.
> We regret to inform you that we do not have any information regarding the availability of the Le Pliage Néo - Black."_
> 
> *Me*:
> 
> _"Thank you for your message below in reply to my inquiry as to when the large Le Pliage Neo shoulder bag in black will be available again.
> Can I infer from your answer that this particular model/colour is being discontinued?"_
> 
> *Longchamp*:
> 
> _"Thank you for your message and your interest in Longchamp.
> We would like to inform you that the products Le Pliage Néo are on sale on our website, this means that the products will be discontinued.
> We remain at your disposal for any further information under customerservice@longchamp.com or 02 07 49 385 00."_


In case you wish to purchase the bag, the Large Neo Long Handle is still available on Bloomies.
Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Large Nylon Tote | Bloomingdale's (bloomingdales.com)

This is the new City version in Medium so you can see:  
Longchamp Le Pliage City Medium Shopping Bag | Bloomingdale's (bloomingdales.com)


----------



## Bizaar

Wow, thanks for your input, BigAkoya. Seems really odd to me that they would discontinue the Neo-line entirely. The canvas feels so luxurious compared to the other Le Pliage bags.

Actually, I received an order from Longchamp just a few days ago: One small and one large long handles in black and a small long handle city also in black. 

I love the small Neo LH and if the whole Neo-line is being discontinued I better keep the large as well.

The City is not for me and will be returned. I find the coated canvas too stiff for my liking.


----------



## BigAkoya

Bizaar said:


> Wow, thanks for your input, BigAkoya. Seems really odd to me that they would discontinue the Neo-line entirely. The canvas feels so luxurious compared to the other Le Pliage bags.
> 
> Actually, I received an order from Longchamp just a few days ago: One small and one large long handles in black and a small long handle city also in black.
> 
> I love the small Neo LH and if the whole Neo-line is being discontinued I better keep the large as well.
> 
> The City is not for me and will be returned. I find the coated canvas too stiff for my liking.


I love the Neo line too!  The City is also not for me as I also find it too stiff.  I love how soft it is.
I use my Neo bags for travel, so I love how foldable it is.  If I stuff the bag, great.  However, there are times when it's not that full, and I love how I can squish it down.  The City is too stiff for that.  In the City description, they do say it is more rigid so I guess that was the point.

I have two Neos, the Small and Medium, both are the short handle with the strap that I can wear crossbody.
The Small is my second Small Neo as it has the inside back pocket which I love.  My first Small Neo did not have it. I love that back pocket so much, I am thinking of getting the Medium Neo also as I see it also have the inside back pocket now. 

This is what I mean:  Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Medium Nylon Shoulder Bag | Bloomingdale's (bloomingdales.com)

I don't know if your Neos are the old style with only one inside front pocket, but the new ones have two inside pockets. The link I posted earlier of the Large Long Handle shows two inside pockets.  Here is the Small Long Handle.  There are no photos of the inside, but if you read the comments, one person wished it had two large inside pockets instead of one small and one large, so this means the Small Long Handle now also has two inside pockets.
Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Small Nylon Shoulder Tote | Bloomingdale's (bloomingdales.com)

I hope this helps.  Writing this, I just convinced myself to get the new style Medium Neo, so I ordered one from Bloomies.  This one will have two inside pockets!


----------



## Bizaar

BigAkoya said:


> I love the Neo line too!  The City is also not for me as I also find it too stiff.  I love how soft it is.
> I use my Neo bags for travel, so I love how foldable it is.  If I stuff the bag, great.  However, there are times when it's not that full, and I love how I can squish it down.  The City is too stiff for that.  In the City description, they do say it is more rigid so I guess that was the point.
> 
> I have two Neos, the Small and Medium, both are the short handle with the strap that I can wear crossbody.
> The Small is my second Small Neo as it has the inside back pocket which I love.  My first Small Neo did not have it. I love that back pocket so much, I am thinking of getting the Medium Neo also as I see it also have the inside back pocket now.
> 
> This is what I mean:  Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Medium Nylon Shoulder Bag | Bloomingdale's (bloomingdales.com)
> 
> I don't know if your Neos are the old style with only one inside front pocket, but the new ones have two inside pockets. The link I posted earlier of the Large Long Handle shows two inside pockets.  Here is the Small Long Handle.  There are no photos of the inside, but if you read the comments, one person wished it had two large inside pockets instead of one small and one large, so this means the Small Long Handle now also has two inside pockets.
> Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Small Nylon Shoulder Tote | Bloomingdale's (bloomingdales.com)
> 
> I hope this helps.  Writing this, I just convinced myself to get the new style Medium Neo, so I ordered one from Bloomies.  This one will have two inside pockets!



Congrats on your newest addition! 

I also have the small short handle Neo - new style with two pockets and adjustable strap.  My latest purchases - the small and large long handle - are also the new style with two pockets. Hate bags that don't have side pockets for easy access to phone and other essentials.

I'm so bummed that Longchamp is discontinuing this line. I was hoping for them to update it instead. Can think of a few minor changes of the design that would make it even better.


----------



## paula3boys

Bizaar said:


> Wow, thanks for your input, BigAkoya. Seems really odd to me that they would discontinue the Neo-line entirely. The canvas feels so luxurious compared to the other Le Pliage bags.
> 
> The City is not for me and will be returned. I find the coated canvas too stiff for my liking.


I am bummed they are discontinuing the Le Pliage Neo line as I agree about the canvas feeling nice.  

Thank you for info on the City. You saved me from having to ship something back (if I had ordered). I won't be purchasing anything that is stiff or heavier feeling. This is why I never bought LV epi leather. I need to have bags that are as light weight as possible due to a bad shoulder.


----------



## TejasMama

Bizaar said:


> I have recently corresponded with the Longchamp CS regarding the large black Neo long handle. From their replies it is my understanding that at least the Neo-bags that are currently on sale - including the small taupe - are being discontinued. I am not sure if the entire line is being discontinued. Hope not.
> 
> I have quoted my correspondence with them below FYI. Please, please share if you manage to obtain more - or more clear - info.
> 
> *Longchamp*:
> 
> _"Thank you for your message and your interest in Longchamp.
> You would like to know if the bag Le Pliage Néo in size Large in black is available.
> We regret to inform you that we do not have any information regarding the availability of the Le Pliage Néo - Black."_
> 
> *Me*:
> 
> _"Thank you for your message below in reply to my inquiry as to when the large Le Pliage Neo shoulder bag in black will be available again.
> Can I infer from your answer that this particular model/colour is being discontinued?"_
> 
> *Longchamp*:
> 
> _"Thank you for your message and your interest in Longchamp.
> We would like to inform you that the products Le Pliage Néo are on sale on our website, this means that the products will be discontinued.
> We remain at your disposal for any further information under customerservice@longchamp.com or 02 07 49 385 00."_



Thank you so much for this information.  I still can't seem to locate the small taupe Neo on the US Longchamp website.  If anyone finds one, I'd much appreciate the help.


----------



## TejasMama

BigAkoya said:


> I love the Neo line too!  The City is also not for me as I also find it too stiff.  I love how soft it is.
> I use my Neo bags for travel, so I love how foldable it is.  If I stuff the bag, great.  However, there are times when it's not that full, and I love how I can squish it down.  The City is too stiff for that.  In the City description, they do say it is more rigid so I guess that was the point.
> 
> I have two Neos, the Small and Medium, both are the short handle with the strap that I can wear crossbody.
> The Small is my second Small Neo as it has the inside back pocket which I love.  My first Small Neo did not have it. I love that back pocket so much, I am thinking of getting the Medium Neo also as I see it also have the inside back pocket now.
> 
> This is what I mean:  Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Medium Nylon Shoulder Bag | Bloomingdale's (bloomingdales.com)
> 
> I don't know if your Neos are the old style with only one inside front pocket, but the new ones have two inside pockets. The link I posted earlier of the Large Long Handle shows two inside pockets.  Here is the Small Long Handle.  There are no photos of the inside, but if you read the comments, one person wished it had two large inside pockets instead of one small and one large, so this means the Small Long Handle now also has two inside pockets.
> Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Small Nylon Shoulder Tote | Bloomingdale's (bloomingdales.com)
> 
> I hope this helps.  Writing this, I just convinced myself to get the new style Medium Neo, so I ordered one from Bloomies.  This one will have two inside pockets!



I also have two Neos and love them both. Was hoping for a neutral one (I have a dark red small and a navy medium and also an XS navy --love it!).  I received a sand City and it's very nice but definitely more stiff.  The coated canvas is lovely but I'm not sure I'm going to keep it.


----------



## SmallFluffyDog

SparklingRuby said:


> To anyone that owns a Neo, do the corners get holes too?
> 
> I once had a regular LePliage. The four corners got holes in them after two weeks. Luckily, I was able to return them.
> 
> if I purchase a Neo version, I’m hoping it won’t happen again with the thicker nylon, but I would like to hear about other people’s experiences.


My Neo (medium, the new version) hasn't gotten any holes. I purchased it in September and I take it to work every day


----------



## BigAkoya

TejasMama said:


> Thank you so much for this information.  I still can't seem to locate the small taupe Neo on the US Longchamp website.  If anyone finds one, I'd much appreciate the help.


The Neos are being pulled off the website as I asked the online rep.  I was looking for more colors which is how I found out the Neo line is being discontinued.  

Maybe call the NYC store on 5th and see if they have any Taupe in the stores or can search for you.  I think that is your best bet. 
You can also check with Bloomies on Lexington.  They have a large Longchamp selection and maybe the SA will also check the Bloomies store inventory to find a taupe for you given Bloomies still carries the Neo line on their website.  

Are you looking for the small with long handle or small with short handle/crossbody strap?


----------



## TejasMama

BigAkoya said:


> The Neos are being pulled off the website as I asked the online rep.  I was looking for more colors which is how I found out the Neo line is being discontinued.
> 
> Maybe call the NYC store on 5th and see if they have any Taupe in the stores or can search for you.  I think that is your best bet.
> You can also check with Bloomies on Lexington.  They have a large Longchamp selection and maybe the SA will also check the Bloomies store inventory to find a taupe for you given Bloomies still carries the Neo line on their website.
> 
> Are you looking for the small with long handle or small with short handle/crossbody strap?



This is a great idea--thank you! Will definitely get on the phone.  I'm looking for the small short handle/crossbody strap.


----------



## SpeedyJC

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, the entire Neo line is being discontinued.  They will let what is out there sell out, so if you see one, get it.  I still see them on Bloomies.   The replacement is the new Le Pliage City line. Some pieces are already on their website.  The biggest difference in design is where the strap lays.  The strap is thinner and the hook is on the handles. It also looks like the straps are thinner, so it might hurt the shoulder if you really stuff the bag. I use Le Pliage bags for travel, so I stuff them!
> 
> Here is the new Le Pliage City line in size small, black:   Top handle bag S Le Pliage City Black (L1512HYQ001) | Longchamp US



What???? Wow I just got a neo and i love it. I cant believe that are being discontinued. I ordered it in December from the Longchamp website. Looks like I got it just in time. Wow maybe I should get me a medium one in black if I can find it elsewhere which is the next size up I wanted since I ordered the small. I also wanted to the large tote in black aswell. 

Why does all the good stuff gotta be discontinued???


----------



## BigAkoya

SpeedyJC said:


> What???? Wow I just got a neo and i love it. I cant believe that are being discontinued. I ordered it in December from the Longchamp website. Looks like I got it just in time. Wow maybe I should get me a medium one in black if I can find it elsewhere which is the next size up I wanted since I ordered the small. I also wanted to the large tote in black aswell.
> 
> Why does all the good stuff gotta be discontinued???


Yes... get the medium!  I love that size and just ordered me a new one, with two inside pockets!  My current one is the older style with only one inside pocket.  The medium fits everything, laptop, water bottle, tons... pack it in!  

We won't be stuck at home forever, and we'll all soon lug more stuff as we go out and about!    
I just ordered mine from Bloomies, and I see Saks still has some.


----------



## SpeedyJC

BigAkoya said:


> Yes... get the medium!  I love that size and just ordered me a new one, with two inside pockets!  My current one is the older style with only one inside pocket.  The medium fits everything, laptop, water bottle, tons... pack it in!
> 
> We won't be stuck at home forever, and we'll all soon lug more stuff as we go out and about!
> I just ordered mine from Bloomies, and I see Saks still has some.



I actually  just placed and order for the large neo tote from Bloomies. I just got the small neo hand held bag in December, must been right before they were pulled off the Longchamp site.  I almost got the medium handheld but I figured the small has been a great size for me and maybe I should go with the larger tote for something different.

Im so thankful I saw your post! Thank you for the heads up!


----------



## BigAkoya

SpeedyJC said:


> I just actually  just placed and order for the large neo tote from Bloomies. I just got the small neo hand held bag in December, must been right before they were pulled off the Longchamp site.  I almost got the medium handheld but I figured the small has been a great size for me and maybe I should go with the larger tote for something different.


The large is really large as a "tote".  Maybe also order the medium too for comparison and return the one you don't want.  I think the medium is a big enough difference to the small to get both.  Both the small and medium to me are fine for crossbody, but not the large.  I think the large is too big for a crossbody look. 

If you want something really big the large would be it.  As FYI... for my '"large", I use the expandable Le Pliage.  That one is huge, but I travel with it and can can put a little or a lot.  It's so squishable which I love.


----------



## SpeedyJC

BigAkoya said:


> The large is really large as a "tote".  Maybe also order the medium too for comparison and return the one you don't want.  I think the medium is a big enough difference to the small to get both.  Both the small and medium to me are fine for crossbody, but not the large.  I think the large is too big for a crossbody look.
> 
> If you want something really big the large would be it.  As FYI... for my '"large", I use the expandable Le Pliage.  That one is huge, but I travel with it and can can put a little or a lot.  It's so squishable which I love.



The large I got is the over the shoulder tote so its not a crossbody like the small one I have that is more handheld. I would like a medium over the shoulder Neo tote but  I could only find the large in stock. I figure that would be good for day trips/ overnight trips or what not. I attached photo of one I just ordered. I still may get the handheld medium one  with the crossbody strap if I can find it in a slightly different color. Maybe a grey if its out there somewhere, not even sure they made it in grey though.






	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BigAkoya said:


> We won't be stuck at home forever


Indeed! This all shall pass!


----------



## SpeedyJC

BigAkoya said:


> The large is really large as a "tote".  Maybe also order the medium too for comparison and return the one you don't want.  I think the medium is a big enough difference to the small to get both.  Both the small and medium to me are fine for crossbody, but not the large.  I think the large is too big for a crossbody look.
> 
> If you want something really big the large would be it.  As FYI... for my '"large", I use the expandable Le Pliage.  That one is huge, but I travel with it and can can put a little or a lot.  It's so squishable which I love.



I have a question if you dont mind, you seem much more knowledgeable than me as I am new to the brand. Do you think the medium hand held is different enough from the large over the shoulder tote that I should go ahead and order that too?


----------



## Bizaar

SpeedyJC said:


> The large I got is the over the shoulder tote so its not a crossbody like the small one I have that is more handheld. I would like a medium over the shoulder Neo tote but  I could only find the large in stock. I figure that would be good for day trips/ overnight trips or what not. I attached photo of one I just ordered. I still may get the handheld medium one  with the crossbody strap if I can find it in a slightly different color. Maybe a grey if its out there somewhere, not even sure they made it in grey though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5294274
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Actually, the shoulder tote does not come in a medium, but the small size is significantly larger than the handheld small. It is a great medium sized tote. Just got it in black and really love it. It holds a Macbook pro 13 inch + other essentials and the shoulder straps are long enough to pass the "elbow test". 

I found these reviews really helpful:


----------



## Bizaar

...


----------



## SpeedyJC

Bizaar said:


> Actually, the shoulder tote does not come in a medium, but the small size is significantly larger than the handheld small. It is a great medium sized tote. Just got it in black and really love it. It holds a Macbook pro 13 inch + other essentials and the shoulder straps are long enough to pass the "elbow test".
> 
> I found these reviews really helpful:




Thank you for the videos! I did already order the large but may order a small for comparison, can always send back one.


----------



## Bizaar

SpeedyJC said:


> Thank you for the videos! I did already order the large but may order a small for comparison, can always send back one.


... hehe, I did the same, ordered both for comparison. When I head that the Neo line was being discontinued I decided to keep both.


----------



## BigAkoya

nnnn


SpeedyJC said:


> I have a question if you dont mind, you seem much more knowledgeable than me as I am new to the brand. Do you think the medium hand held is different enough from the large over the shoulder tote that I should go ahead and order that too?


They both hold a lot, but they feel very different to me when worn.  I had a long handle once, and it didn’t work for me.  It was large, so I stuffed it and used it for travel.  However, the straps were stiff and dug into my shoulders.  Plus, carrying a “two strap shoulder bag” for travel is a bit of a pain for me.  

The neo works better for me as if I want to carry it on my shoulder, it is a single strap and super comfy.  I can also carry it crossbody which I love.
The stiff double straps in the long handle is what bothered me the most, but there are tons of people who stuff a large long handle and carry it on their shoulder.

I would suggest while these Neo bags are still available, order the medium and see how you like it.  It is super versatile to me, and I love the shape.  Hope that helps.

I just got an update from Bloomies and my new medium Neo is arriving Thursday.  Yippee!

Oh, one more thing to share, for those who have the old Neo style, the removable strap is not adjustable.  The new Neo style has adjustable straps.  I can’t wait to get the new Neo medium. I love my new Neo small.


----------



## SpeedyJC

BigAkoya said:


> nnnn
> 
> They both hold a lot, but they feel very different to me when worn.  I had a long handle once, and it didn’t work for me.  It was large, so I stuffed it and used it for travel.  However, the straps were stiff and dug into my shoulders.  Plus, carrying a “two strap shoulder bag” for travel is a bit of a pain for me.
> 
> The neo works better for me as if I want to carry it on my shoulder, it is a single strap and super comfy.  I can also carry it crossbody which I love.
> The stiff double straps in the long handle is what bothered me the most, but there are tons of people who stuff a large long handle and carry it on their shoulder.
> 
> I would suggest while these Neo bags are still available, order the medium and see how you like it.  It is super versatile to me, and I love the shape.  Hope that helps.
> 
> I just got an update from Bloomies and my new medium Neo is arriving Thursday.  Yippee!
> 
> Oh, one more thing to share, for those who have the old Neo style, the removable strap is not adjustable.  The new Neo style has adjustable straps.  I can’t wait to get the new Neo medium. I love my new Neo small.



I just placed an order for the Neo with the shorter handle and strap in medium as well.

So I have that one coming and the large neo with the longer shoulder strap. Am I crazy? LOL maybe but I just love this bag so much. Also for anyone else wanting to get the Neo medium it is currently listed as "low stock" on the Bloomingdales website as of this afternoon. Of course there is still NM's and Saks but im sure with the current news of the line being discontinued they are probably selling quick there too if they have them.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Bizaar said:


> ... hehe, I did the same, ordered both for comparison. When I head that the Neo line was being discontinued I decided to keep both.



I just ordered the size medium with the shoulder strap aswell and I will probably end up keeping both lol.


----------



## Bizaar

This forum is terrible like that - we are totally enabling each others purse addictions!  

Love to hear your thoughts on all the different bags when they arrive.


----------



## BigAkoya

SpeedyJC said:


> I just placed an order for the Neo with the shorter handle and strap in medium as well.
> 
> So I have that one coming and the large neo with the longer shoulder strap. Am I crazy? LOL maybe but I just love this bag so much. Also for anyone else wanting to get the Neo medium it is currently listed as "low stock" on the Bloomingdales website as of this afternoon. Of course there is still NM's and Saks but im sure with the current news of the line being discontinued they are probably selling quick there too if they have them.


You are not crazy. I think you will love it.  The medium is so versatile!   
I love the Neo so much I purchased the new versions with the two inside back pockets.  I am so glad I did.  

My new medium Neo is arriving tomorrow.  I am so excited.  Bloomies has low stock because we're all hoarding them!    
Hmm.... what else can Neo can we buy?   

By the way, I am sure you have this as it's a classic item, but just in case... I sometimes use this little pouch inside my Neo.
Longchamp Le Pliage Nylon Cosmetics Case | Bloomingdale's (bloomingdales.com)

I am so excited for you!   Bag for everybody!


----------



## SpeedyJC

BigAkoya said:


> You are not crazy. I think you will love it.  The medium is so versatile!
> I love the Neo so much I purchased the new versions with the two inside back pockets.  I am so glad I did.
> 
> My new medium Neo is arriving tomorrow.  I am so excited.  Bloomies has low stock because we're all hoarding them!
> Hmm.... what else can Neo can we buy?
> 
> By the way, I am sure you have this as it's a classic item, but just in case... I sometimes use this little pouch inside my Neo.
> Longchamp Le Pliage Nylon Cosmetics Case | Bloomingdale's (bloomingdales.com)
> 
> I am so excited for you!   Bag for everybody!



Hmm I like that. I do not have it but it might be nice addition. Is it light weight? Also can you fit an iPhone in it?


----------



## BigAkoya

SpeedyJC said:


> Hmm I like that. I do not have it but it might be nice addition. Is it light weight? Also can you fit an iPhone in it?


OMG... you must get this!  It is super lightweight.  It also has a nice handle if you wish to pull it out carry it.  It's super roomy and yes, it can fit an iPhone with lots of room to spare.  I have two of them, the original larger version, and the current version which is a bit smaller.  Both are still super roomy. 

When I travel, I also sometimes use it as a carryon for small toiletries I do not want to check in.  Many uses for this little guy!


----------



## SpeedyJC

BigAkoya said:


> OMG... you must get this!  It is super lightweight.  It also has a nice handle if you wish to pull it out carry it.  It's super roomy and yes, it can fit an iPhone with lots of room to spare.  I have two of them, the original larger version, and the current version which is a bit smaller.  Both are still super roomy.
> 
> When I travel, I also sometimes use it as a carryon for small toiletries I do not want to check in.  Many uses for this little guy!



Just ordered one in black.  I have so much Longchamp on the way lol.


----------



## BigAkoya

Hi Everyone!  I'm reporting back here on our Neo saga... 
My new Medium Neo arrived today from Bloomies.  It has the large inner back pocket, and I love it!     
The adjustable strap is also a big plus (my old version's strap is not adjustable).  
I am so glad I decided to get another Medium.  Now both my Small and Medium have two inside pockets.  Yippee!

I hope everyone get their pieces too and loves it too!


----------



## SpeedyJC

BigAkoya said:


> Hi Everyone!  I'm reporting back here on our Neo saga...
> My new Medium Neo arrived today from Bloomies.  It has the large inner back pocket, and I love it!
> The adjustable strap is also a big plus (my old version's strap is not adjustable).
> I am so glad I decided to get another Medium.  Now both my Small and Medium have two inside pockets.  Yippee!
> 
> I hope everyone get their pieces too and loves it too!


 
Congrats on your bag! My medium Neo should be delivered tomorrow. Today the neo large over the shoulder arrived.


----------



## BigAkoya

SpeedyJC said:


> Congrats on your bag! My medium Neo should be delivered tomorrow. Today the neo large over the shoulder arrived.
> 
> View attachment 5296430


Looks great! It will be interesting to hear your preference of the bags.
Bags for everybody!


----------



## SpeedyJC

BigAkoya said:


> Looks great! It will be interesting to hear your preference of the bags.
> Bags for everybody!



I just got the medium in. I really like it. I’m not sure if I need both the medium and the large tote but I feel they are different enough I should keep both.


----------



## BigAkoya

SpeedyJC said:


> I just got the medium in. I really like it. I’m not sure if I need both the medium and the large tote but I feel they are different enough I should keep both.
> 
> View attachment 5296852
> View attachment 5296853


Yes. That’s why I suggested you also order the medium.  Once you stuff both, I personally think you will find the medium easier to use and more versatile.  For me, I like medium over the large long strap.  Try to stuff both and see how it feels.


----------



## SpeedyJC

BigAkoya said:


> Yes. That’s why I suggested you also order the medium.  Once you stuff both, I personally think you will find the medium easier to use and more versatile.  For me, I like medium over the large long strap.  Try to stuff both and see how it feels.



Im still torn. I think I will just keep both. The large could be nice for travel. I use a LV keepall for trips but for longer than three day trips its really not big enough.


----------



## BigAkoya

SpeedyJC said:


> Im still torn. I think I will just keep both. The large could be nice for travel. I use a LV keepall for trips but for longer than three day trips its really not big enough.


In case this might help... I use the Expandable duffle when I really need to carry stuff.
Longchamp Le Pliage Expandable Travel Duffel Nylon Weekender | Bloomingdale's (bloomingdales.com)

This is my favorite bag to carry on the airplane.  It squishes to nothing if you don't need to fill it.  There is also an expandable section which I like, but I never use it expanded.  The bag size is perfect, and what I love about it is the shoulder strap (I added one of those comfort shoulder strap pads in the center so now it's super comfy when I lug it through the airport). 

For me, the straps on the large dug into me after I've stuffed it which is why that was the deal breaker for me.  I got rid of mine.
If the long straps do not bother your shoulder, keep both.  One can never have enough travel bags!


----------



## Lulumelons

I wouldn't be surprised if they relaunch a newer NEO line with better interior pockets and adjustable straps but with $500 as the price tag  that has always been how they roll. Especially after seeing cartier discontinued the $5000 Tank Solo and relaunched it with a $10k price tag.


----------



## Lulumelons

It’s very stupid. The strap of the energy  is adjustable but if you want to shoulder carry it will leave a long loose strap. Which doesn’t make sense because with the neo, you have the removable, adjustable strap that doesn’t do that. The material is thinner cheaper rougher. They made a big mistake discontinuing the neo.


----------



## Bizaar

Lulumelons said:


> It’s very stupid. The strap of the energy  is adjustable but if you want to shoulder carry it will leave a long loose strap. Which doesn’t make sense because with the neo, you have the removable, adjustable strap that doesn’t do that. The material is thinner cheaper rougher. They made a big mistake discontinuing the neo.


I completely agree with you. I was hoping Longchamp would improve the Neo line further (e.g. lower the inside pockets a bit and reverse the direction of the zipper).  

And don't get me started on how much I detest the Energy and City lines. Awful materials and sloppy, unthoughtful design.

I wrote Longchamp to vent my frustration. Hope others will do the same. BRING BACK THE NEO!!!


----------



## BigAkoya

Bizaar said:


> I completely agree with you. I was hoping Longchamp would improve the Neo line further (e.g. lower the inside pockets a bit and reverse the direction of the zipper).
> 
> And don't get me started on how much I detest the Energy and City lines. Awful materials and sloppy, unthoughtful design.
> 
> I wrote Longchamp to vent my frustration. Hope others will do the same. BRING BACK THE NEO!!!


I completely agree with you!  I don't like the Energy or City at all!  I thought it would be an improvement over Neo, but it's worse. 

I went nuts with Neo after the SA told me it was going to be discontinued.  I also purchased the Mini Neo.  I purchased the Mini once before, but I returned it as the strap was very stiff leather.  Then, after I got my new Medium Neo, I was going to toss my old Medium Neo.  Then I thought... save the strap!   I ordered the Mini Neo again, and I use the strap from my old Medium Neo.  It worked out great as every size now has it's own bag (Mini, Small, Medium). 

If you are interested in the Mini Neo, it's worth to see if you can find one somewhere. Great little bag.


----------



## paula3boys

There is an XS neo in color taupe at the Longchamp outlet in Chicago if anyone is looking.


----------



## inn0centbbygurl

Anyone know where I can still buy the neo with strap in size small/medium? Black preferred.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

inn0centbbygurl said:


> Anyone know where I can still buy the neo with strap in size small/medium? Black preferred.


If you are based in the US or UK, the outlets might still stock it. Otherwise, department stores that stock LC might have some residual stock. Best of luck in getting one.


----------



## paula3boys

Nordstrom anniversary sale has a Longchamp Large Le Pliage Neo Travel bag. It is funny that they discontinued the line but offered this for the Nordstrom sale. Only chocolate or cement colors if you are interested. It has the removable shoulder strap plus the strap that slides over your suitcase handle.


----------



## Moxisox

Saks had the Neo in medium and large in limited quantities on their website the other night (navy only), so I was happy to snag the medium size. I wasn’t sure if it would ship, but it did end up shipping this morning. (Yea!) So excited as I love my neo xs. I also grabbed the black large neo from Nordstrom. That hasn’t shipped yet though.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Moxisox said:


> (Yea!)


Congrats on scoring them!


----------



## euphanic

I am looking for a Le Pliage Neo in black (just with strap) in any size...if anyone comes across one pls let me know. Thx!


----------



## act1980

Has the Neo been replaced with the Energy?


----------



## BigAkoya

act1980 said:


> Has the Neo been replaced with the Energy?


Hi!  Yes, sort of, but not exactly.  The Energy is a bit stiffer, and the straps are not removable.  I recall the inside pockets are a bit different too, but overall, yes, Enegy is the new Neo.


----------



## evoony

Not sure what’s going on with Nordstrom right now, but they have a few large Neos available (3, to be exact, according to the website).

I’ve also been on a wild goose chase looking for a mini/XS Neo and found one at Nordstrom! The pessimist in me thinks it’s a website glitch and my order will be cancelled though. It was immediately marked as “sold out” after I purchased it.


----------



## paula3boys

evoony said:


> Not sure what’s going on with Nordstrom right now, but they have a few large Neos available (3, to be exact, according to the website).
> 
> I’ve also been on a wild goose chase looking for a mini/XS Neo and found one at Nordstrom! The pessimist in me thinks it’s a website glitch and my order will be cancelled though. It was immediately marked as “sold out” after I purchased it.
> 
> View attachment 5655902


That large Neo travel tote was a Made for Nordstrom item that they sold during their Anniversary sale in July-August


----------



## evoony

paula3boys said:


> That large Neo travel tote was a Made for Nordstrom item that they sold during their Anniversary sale in July-August


Oh wow. I didn’t know that. I’ve been so out of the loop since the Neo was broadly discontinued earlier this year. Thank you for letting me know!


----------



## MeepMeep67

paula3boys said:


> That large Neo travel tote was a Made for Nordstrom item that they sold during their Anniversary sale in July-August


I just got the last black one! so happy!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> I just got the last black one! so happy!


Yay! Congrats MM!


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

I have both black and grey to match my carry-ons and they are my only travel bags now. I am scared though, of the strap becoming undone with being in/out of the carry-on handle and with all my junk filling the bag.
Nora date on rack had them on sale after thanksgiving! They still have another color I think like brownish.


----------

